# Quote something from a movie and let the user below you guess the movie.



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

Lets recover from my bordem.  I'll make a qoute from a movie and the next post is a guess of the movie *aswell* as another movie qoute from a diffrent film that another person will guess in the next post and provide us with another qoute. 

I'll start simple.

"I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse."


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 21, 2007)

*Godfather *

"Is this some white cunts joke that black cunts don't understand?"
(the brits should get this one, because a brit is saying it to a greek..)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2007)

Lock, Stock, and two smoking barrels

"English friend!  Do you speak it?!?!"


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

*Pulp Fiction*

"Ive got a big pile of LSD now I just need a place to cook."


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2007)

Kill Bill?

"Littlefoot?  Littlefoot?"


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Kill Bill?



Fear and Loathing in Las Vagas

*The Land Before Time* :rofl

"Yippiekaya mother fucker."


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 21, 2007)

*Die Hard*

"Plenty of time to sleep when your dead"
(Clues, 2 movies used this quote, one British, one hollywood)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2007)

Rice Ball said:


> *Die Hard*
> 
> "Plenty of time to sleep when your dead"



Kill Bill?

"They Call me Mr. Tibbs!"


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

^^^ *The heat of the night*

Or however is called.

Shit your hints Rice!   I wanted to say Final Fantasy so bad for some odd reason... :/

"They call me MR. PIIIG"


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 21, 2007)

Moved to the Konoha theater.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 21, 2007)

Die another day? james bond? 

"Luke, I am your father" 


...bet you cant guess that


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2007)

Southwest Strangla said:


> ^^^ *The heat of the night*
> 
> Or however is called.
> 
> ...



Lion King



GakiNoTsukai said:


> Die another day? james bond?
> 
> "Luke, I am your father"
> 
> ...



Empire Strikes Back

"Look......Masher....."


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

*Forrest Gump* 


"Dying is alright, but being forgotten.  Now thats a bitch!"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2007)

Southwest Strangla said:


> *Forrest Gump*
> 
> 
> "Dying is alright, but being forgotten.  Now thats a bitch!"



It was Big Fat Liar and that one has already been done.

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning."


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

I know that was me that used it, but Rice deleted their post.


Btw *Apocalypse Now* Love that movie. 

"Im mister snow miser im mister snow."


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2007)

Winnie the Pooh?

"What we've got here is a failure to communicate."


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

*Something Luke* :rofl

"Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun."


----------



## Snickers (Dec 21, 2007)

Army of Darkness

"Don't mess with the bull, young man. You'll get the horns!"


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

I wanna say some southern movie.. hmm.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2007)

Patton?

"Oh, Jerry, don't let's ask for the moon. We have the stars."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Patton?
> 
> "Oh, Jerry, don't let's ask for the moon. We have the stars."



*Now, Voyager?*

"I told you last night I was tripping balls. I don't know what came over me."


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

*Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle*

"First of all, Papa Smurf didn't create Smurfette. Gargamel did. She was sent in as Gargamel's evil spy with the intention of destroying the Smurf village. But the overwhelming goodness of the Smurf way of life transformed her. And as for the whole gang-bang scenario, it just couldn't happen. Smurfs are asexual. They don't even have... reproductive organs under those little, white pants. It's just so illogical, you know, about being a Smurf. You know, what's the point of living... if you don't have a dick?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Donnie Darko*

"It's not everyday you'll find a girl who will flash someone to get you out of detention."


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

*10 things I hate about you.*

"Your mother sucks cocks in Hell."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 21, 2007)

*The Exorcist*

"Yeah, the court ordered her to take anger-management classes after she pummeled a customer for grabbing her ass. They gave her probation, I gave her a raise."


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

I have no idea.. I wanna say something from the American Pie genre. 

"What we're dealing with here is a complete lack of respect for the law."


----------



## Wolfy (Dec 21, 2007)

Smokey and the Bandit [?]

"I must say, Dr. Hill, I'm VERY disappointed in you. You steal the secret of life and death, and here you are trysting with a bubble-headed coed. You're not even a second-rate scientist!"


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re-Animator*

"What the hell is happening?" 
"I blew up the building." 
"Why?" 
"Because you made a phone call."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 21, 2007)

Southwest Strangla said:


> I have no idea.. I wanna say something from the American Pie genre.



It's *Coyote Ugly*



Southwest Strangla said:


> "What the hell is happening?"
> "I blew up the building."
> "Why?"
> "Because you made a phone call."



*Enemy of the State*

"The price is wrong, bitch."


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Gilmore

"how do you jerk a cow?"
"do what?"
"you know, like beef jerky."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Dazed and Confused*

"But I realized, only now do I truly understand what he meant.  Not everyone can become a great artist, but a great artist can come from anywhere."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ratatouille.

Now I'm not saying that I've been everywhere and I've done everything, but I do know it's a pretty amazing planet we live on, and a man would have to be some kind of fool to think we're alone in this universe.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 21, 2007)

big trouble in little china

"i'm an excellent driver"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Rain Man*

"Nice to meet you."
"Meet to nice you."
"What was that, Japanese?"


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 22, 2007)

i now pronounce you chuck and larry.

time for a toughie.

pedro, just listen to your heart. that's what i do.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

, *Napoleon Dynamite*

"Oh hey, I'm sorry.  I didn't mean to interrupt your little quest.  Captain Ahab has to go hunt his whale."


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

Sinbad?

"Yo soy,El fauno"...


----------



## Vago (Dec 22, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth?

"Ever since the first computers, there have always been ghosts in the machine. Random segments of code that have grouped together to form unexpected protocols...what might be called behavior. Unanticipated, these free radicals engender questions of free will, creativity, even the nature of what we might call the soul"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> Sinbad?



It's *Star Trek VIII: First Contact*



Aikou no Itami said:


> "Ever since the first computers, there have always been ghosts in the machine. Random segments of code that have grouped together to form unexpected protocols...what might be called behavior. Unanticipated, these free radicals engender questions of free will, creativity, even the nature of what we might call the soul"



*I, Robot*

"For security measures our great American government is rounding up all citizens that have any Canadian blood and putting them into camps.  All Canadian-American citizens are to report to one of these death camps right away.  Did I say death camps?  I meant happy camps.  Where you'll eat the finest meals, have access to fabulous doctors, and be able to exercise regularly."


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 22, 2007)

South Park: Bigger Longer and Uncut

"I know they were just kids... but man, we beat the fuck out of them!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Dogma* one of my favorite Kevin Smith movies.

"Wait, what are you doing here?"
"Miles needed a wingman."
"What's he doing up there?"
"Trying to be the bigger man."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 23, 2007)

Since it's been almost 12 hours since I last posted that quote and noone has answered it, fuck it.  It's from *Step Up*.  Besides, I want to use this quote so badly. 

"To save a life in defeat, is to earn victory and honor within.  Your brother too was a great fighter.  I deeply regret your lost and I offer myself as your brother."

The answer is in one of my previous posts.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 28, 2007)

best of the best

how bout... luke, i am your father.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

^ Stars Wars.




> Why? I'm your man. How do I know? How? Know? Know how. I got
> 100 thing to do this morning and you're first so can we move it along please.


----------



## Jokk (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, It's been a while since someone posted here so I'll come with one of my favourite movies. 

*"What's a Nubian?" *

Hope you guess right


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

Chasing Amy 
I cheated 

*Good...Bad...I'm the guy with the gun.*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Army of Darkness*

"Sharks are like dogs, they only bite if you touch their private parts."


----------



## Slayz (Jan 17, 2008)

*50 First Dates* 

"Your body's dying. Pay no attention, It happens to us all."


----------



## faduto (Jan 17, 2008)

^^^*Interview with the Vampire: The Vampire Chronicles*

"It aint about how hard you hit, its about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward"


----------



## JaneDoe (Jan 17, 2008)

*Rocky Balboa*

"Follow the white rabbit"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

Either *Alice in Wonderland* or *The Matrix*

"The Internet is a communication tool used the world over where people can come together to bitch about movies and share pornography with one another."


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jan 17, 2008)

Alice in Wonderland?



> I ask for so little. Just fear me, love me, do as I say and I will be your slave.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2008)

the matricz

"I bet you're the kind of guy who would fuck someone in the ass, and not even have the God Damn common courtesy to give him a reach-a-round"



> "The Internet is a communication tool used the world over where people can come together to bitch about movies and share pornography with one another."



Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

*Matrix*

"I like big butts I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny. So when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get...feelinggsssssss"


----------



## JaneDoe (Jan 17, 2008)

yes it was the Matrix...



> "I like big butts I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny. So when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get...feelinggsssssss



Isn't that one from Friends? It's not a movie?



> I ask for so little. Just fear me, love me, do as I say and I will be your slave.



Labyrinth


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

iamj said:


> "I bet you're the kind of guy who would fuck someone in the ass, and not even have the God Damn common courtesy to give him a reach-a-round"



*Full Metal Jacket*

"My mom's been fuckin' a dead guy for 30 years. I call him dad."


----------



## JaneDoe (Jan 17, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> "My mom's been fuckin' a dead guy for 30 years. I call him dad."



*Clerks*

"If you were looking for the oppurtune moment......that was it"


----------



## Jeff (Jan 17, 2008)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl*

"Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

That's from one of *The Godfather* movies I think.  Don't remember exactly which one it came from though.

"It's impossible, Lois could never have Superman's baby. Do you think her fallopian tubes could handle the sperm? I guarantee you he blows a load like a shotgun right through her back. What about her womb? Do you think it's strong enough to carry her child?"


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 17, 2008)

Mallrats!

"Evil will always triumph over good because good is dumb."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> yes it was the Matrix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friends had an epsiode on it. But that was from Shrek. Shrek's Dance Party at the end of the first movie to be specific.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

mitarashi anko said:


> Mallrats!
> 
> "Evil will always triumph over good because good is dumb."



LOL that's gotta come from *Spaceballs*

"You lost your arms in battle! But you grew some nice boobs."


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 17, 2008)

*Men in Tights*
"excuse me. this really is an awkward question, do you have any marijuana i might be able to buy from you? our car exploded last night and i'm practacly all out of my own."

"do i look like a drug dealer? no, but thanks for asking. would you like something else, perhaps an 11 yr. old prostitute sent to your room, we can do that. or perhaps we could off someone for you. i know, we'll start small, how about a fresh towel, maybe you can roll that up and smoke it."


----------



## Talone (Jan 17, 2008)

mitarashi anko said:


> *Men in Tights*
> "excuse me. this really is an awkward question, do you have any marijuana i might be able to buy from you? our car exploded last night and i'm practacly all out of my own."
> 
> "do i look like a drug dealer? no, but thanks for asking. would you like something else, perhaps an 11 yr. old prostitute sent to your room, we can do that. or perhaps we could off someone for you. i know, we'll start small, how about a fresh towel, maybe you can roll that up and smoke it."



That sounds like....Road Trip!

"Last I heard he was teaching movie stars how to play cards....why?"

(Later on)

"Guys, guys guys....all....Reds!"


----------



## Jokk (Jan 18, 2008)

Talone said:


> That sounds like....Road Trip!
> 
> "Last I heard he was teaching movie stars how to play cards....why?"
> 
> ...



That gotta be *Ocean's 11*! Or am I wrong?  


*"Well, Look at these morose motherfuckers, looks like someone shit in their breakfast cereals, BONG! " *


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

Either *Jay & Silent Bob: Strike Back* or *Chasing Amy*.  Leaning more towards *Jay & Silent Bob: Strike Back* 

"A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it. Everything they've ever known has been proven to be wrong. A thousand years ago everybody knew as a fact, that the earth was the center of the universe. Five hundred years ago, everybody knew that the Earth was flat, and fifteen minutes ago, you knew that humans were alone on it. Imagine what you'll know tomorrow."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 18, 2008)

Men In Black

"You're not gonna be pickin a fight dad!....dad....dad...daddio. ..."

I may date myself with that one, but it's a classic.


----------



## Jokk (Jan 18, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> Men In Black
> 
> "You're not gonna be pickin a fight dad!....dad....dad...daddio. ..."
> 
> I may date myself with that one, but it's a classic.



*Back to the future?*

I'll give you an easy one  

*"Final report of the commercial starship Nostromo, third officer reporting. The other members of the crew, Kane, Lambert, Parker, Brett, Ash and Captain Dallas, are dead. Cargo and ship destroyed. I should reach the frontier in about six weeks. With a little luck, the network will pick me up. This is Ripley, last survivor of the Nostromo, signing off."*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Alien*

"Who'd win in a wrestling match, Lemmy or God?"


----------



## Jokk (Jan 18, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Alien*
> 
> "Who'd win in a wrestling match, Lemmy or God?"



It think it's from Airheads, but I'm not sure?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 18, 2008)

"I'm the Juggernaut, bitch!"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2008)

Xmen: The Last Stand


"Not very sporting to fire on an unarmed opponent. I thought you were supposed to be good. Aren't you the... 'good' man? C'mon Deckard, show me... what you're made of..."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

*X-Men 3: The Last Stand*

Edit: Damn you Parallax.

"Hell's Kitchen is my neighborhood. I prowl the rooftops and alleyways in darkness. Forever in darkness... A guardian devil."


----------



## Jokk (Jan 18, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *X-Men 3: The Last Stand*
> 
> Edit: Damn you Parallax.
> 
> "Hell's Kitchen is my neighborhood. I prowl the rooftops and alleyways in darkness. Forever in darkness... A guardian devil."



Daredevil!! 


*"Sometimes when you're in trouble you just have to tap Mother Nature for a little help."*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

Parallax said:


> "Not very sporting to fire on an unarmed opponent. I thought you were supposed to be good. Aren't you the... 'good' man? C'mon Deckard, show me... what you're made of..."



Blade Runner


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 18, 2008)

Lady: We do everything that people who have sex do! 
Man: Do you enjoy sucking him off? 
Lady: Yes! 
Man: You like his cock? 
Lady: I love it! 
Man: You like him coming in your face? 
Lady: Yes! 
Man: What does it taste like? 
Lady: It tastes like you but sweeter! 
Man: That's the spirit. Thank you. Thank you for your honesty. Now fuck off and die, you fucked up slag.


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 19, 2008)

^idk


"I want the eyes of the oracle, you bring me the eyes, and ill give you the guy"
*pulls gun, and so does everyone else*
"either you give me the guy or we all die right here, right now"


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 19, 2008)

x0Uchiha0x said:


> ^idk




It's from "Closer", the exchange between Clive Owen and Julia Roberts.  Can you picture her saying those things?  It surprised me.

I'll repost your quote, I don't know what it is.



> "I want the eyes of the oracle, you bring me the eyes, and ill give you the guy"
> *pulls gun, and so does everyone else*
> "either you give me the guy or we all die right here, right now"


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 20, 2008)

matrix... reloaded?

"I do have a test today, that wasn't bullshit. It's on European Socialism. I mean, really, what's the point? I'm not European. I don't plan on being European. So, who gives a crap if they're Socialists? They could be fascist anarchists, it still wouldn't change the fact that I don't own a car."


----------



## saint_Reginold (Jan 20, 2008)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off ^

This quote is from one of my favorite movies.

"Congratulations. You may have just written the first poem to get a negative score on the Pritchard scale."


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 20, 2008)

*dead poets society!*
i love that one.

"Where are you going?" 
"I'm gonna kill the bitch. You want something?"
"You could get me a chunky."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Throw Mama From The Train*

"Everybody's been real nice."
"Well, that's because you've got big jugs. I mean your boobs are huge. I mean, I wanna squeeze 'em."


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 20, 2008)

*Liar Liar*Lol, insta-classic.

"Go ahead and sleep on the power couch. Your training begins tomorrow, at the crack of noon."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny*

"Fuckin' Chuck Norris!"

If you need a hint, this quote from the same movie should be easy to figure out: "If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 20, 2008)

Dodge Ball

A man has the right to change his name to vatever he vants to change it to. And if a man vants to be called Muhammad Ali, godammit this is a free country, you should respect his vishes, and call the man Muhammad Ali!


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 20, 2008)

coming to america

"Yeah, hiii. It's *name censor* again. Uhh, I just wanted to make sure you knew that we did start at the, uhh, usual time this morning. Yeah, it isn't a half day, or anything like that."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 20, 2008)

I wanna say Office Space


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 20, 2008)

and you'd be right. quote me up, son.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 20, 2008)

Lord! It's a miracle! Man up and vanished like a fart in the wind!


----------



## Jokk (Jan 20, 2008)

The shawshank redemption? 

"And cause I was a gazillionaire, and I liked doin it so much, I cut that grass for free. "


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 20, 2008)

Forrest Gump

"Have you ever considered becoming a member of parliament?"
"What me wanna do that for? It's full of pricks."
"That's a little harsh. I'm an MP, am I a prick?"
"Yes."


----------



## Jokk (Jan 20, 2008)

Haha Ali G In da house!  

"One time my cousin Walter got this cat stuck up his ass. True story. He bought it at our local mall, so the whole fiasco wound up on the news. It was embarrasing for my relatives and all, but next week, he did it again. Different cat, same results, complete with another trip to the emergency room. So, I run into him a week later in the mall and he's buying another cat. And I says to him, "Jesus, Walt! What are you doing? You know you're just gonna get this cat stuck up your ass too. Why don't you knock it off?" And he said to me, "Brodie, how the hell else am I supposed to get the gerbil out?" My cousin was a weird guy. "

A long but awesome quote


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Mallrats*

"I grab a dog. I choke him and I kick the shit out of him. All day long got my foot up a dog's ass. Just bang, bang, bang up his ass. That's my pleasure."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 20, 2008)

Friday

Lady - "Why is she telling you this, Phil?" 

Man - "Because... because I'm her boss! And... we have a health plan!"

Lady - "Oh, this is really rich - you screwed this little girl in my father's store?" 

Man - "No... no! No!"

Girl - "It was in his car! And I'm not a little girl; I'm twenty."

Lady - "Get out of this house, you little whore."

Man - "Hey! I will not permit you to talk to her that way." 

Lady - "Fine. I'll tell my father what you did!" 

Man - "Don't you call Mister Leming! Hey! Give me that phone..." 
[struggles to take the phone from her] 

Lady - "You're crazy!" 

Man - "That's right - not having sex for TWELVE YEARS will do that to a person!" 
[she breaks the phone] 

Lady - "I'll call from the bedroom."

Man - "The bedroom? How the hell would you know where the bedroom is?"

Lady - "I'm calling..."

Man - "Go ahead, call him - I'm sure he's home. It's not his night to be out with the other escaped Nazis" 

Lady - "I hate you!"

Man - "I hate you more; if hate were people, I'd be China!"

Man 2 - "[awkward pause] Let's bring out the cake!"


----------



## Jokk (Jan 20, 2008)

I have no idea, but funny as hell


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 20, 2008)

It's City Slickers

Someone else go now


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 20, 2008)

Man 1: So, you are obviously the big dick. The men on the side of ya are your balls. There are two types of balls. There are big brave balls, and there are little mincey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) balls.

Man 2: These are your last words, so make them a prayer.

Man 1: Now, dicks have drive and clarity of vision, but they are not clever. They smell pussy and they want a piece of the action. And you thought you smelled some good old pussy, and have brought your two small mincey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) balls along for a good old time. But you've got your parties mangled up. There's no pussy here, just a dose that'll make you wish you were born a woman. Like a prick, you are having second thoughts. You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your gun...

[Zoom in on the side of Man 3's gun, which indeed has "REPLICA" etched on the side; zoom out, as they sneak peeks at the sides of their guns]

Man 1: And the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O"...

[Withdraws his gun and puts it on the table]

Man 1: Written down the side of mine...

[They look, zoom in on the side of his gun, which indeed has "DESERT EAGLE .50" etched on the side]

Man 1: Should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now... Fuck off!


----------



## saint_Reginold (Jan 20, 2008)

Snatch ^

Another quote from one of my favorite movies

Man 1: I don't mean to pry, but you don't by chance happen to have six fingers on your right hand?

Man 2: Do you always begin conversations this way?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*The Princess Bride*

"Fifty million dollars? Man, who do you think you kidnapped? Chelsea Clinton?"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *The Princess Bride*
> 
> "Fifty million dollars? Man, who do you think you kidnapped? Chelsea Clinton?"



Rush Hour

"KING KONG AIN'T GOT SH#T ON ME!!!!"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Training Day*

"What's in the box?!"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> *Training Day*
> 
> "What's in the box?!"



Se7en?

"Make a move and the bunny gets it."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Con Air*, one of my favorite action films.

"Your 'best'! Losers always whine about their best. Winners go home and fuck the prom queen."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 21, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Con Air*, one of my favorite action films.
> 
> "Your 'best'! Losers always whine about their best. Winners go home and fuck the prom queen."



"Carla was the prom queen" - The Rock

"Here try this." 
[hands him a joint] 

[Takes a puff] "Yea, now what?" 

"Cough!" 

"Cough?" 

"Yes cough!" 
[coughs once, then starts to cough repeatedly] 

"You taste it? It tastes like strawberries!"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

^ Children Of Men.


*holds a piece at him* (notices cross on his chain)

"Do you believe in Jesus?"

"...yes I do.."

"Well you're gonna meet him."

*BANG* 

*FINISHER BANG*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 21, 2008)

Death Wish 2, man! Best in the series.

"How's everything in the pimp business?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Taxi Driver*

"I'm going off the grid. No more Franchises, no more botox, no more 'Hey, oh, lets clone another goat', and certainly no more sexual harassment lawsuits, what's wrong with saying 'Hey, nice tits'. When did that go out the window?"


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 21, 2008)

accepted

"And what's with that gay fucking look, I thought Sam was going to saunter over Frodo and suck his fucking cock. Now that would have been an Academy Award worthy ending." 
"Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), they're not gay! They're hobbits!" 
"And then after the Frodo and Sam suckfest, just before the credits roll, Sam straight up fucking bricks in Frodo's mouth."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Clerks 2*, love that movie.

"How dare you deflower the king's daughter."
"Believe me, someone got to that flower long before I did."


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn it! I know I heard that one before! Was it that Martin Lawarnce movie?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Damn it! I know I heard that one before! Was it that Martin Lawarnce movie?



 Yeah it was.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol, wow, it's been a long time too. Well I don't got any, so someone can take my turn.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

You forgot to name the movie dude.  Anyways...

"This isn't the first time I was arrested for DWB."
"DWB?"
"Driving While Black."


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 21, 2008)

National Security, and the last one was black knight, one of the good martin lawrence movies

über challenge.
"i'll be back."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*The Terminator* 

"Hey, this is the police. Move your busted-ass vehicle. Move, move, move, move. This is the LAPD. We'll pop one in your ass. We got guns and shit."


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 21, 2008)

Blue Streak

"As long as people are still having premarital sex with many anonymous partners while at the same time experimenting with mind-expanding drugs in a consequence free environment, I'll be sound as a pound!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery*

"friend, you can't have my cornbread. That's for damn sure. You try and take my cornbread, Killing Spree, Part 2 gon' begin up in here on your ass. You thinking about my cornbread, better get the taste out your mouth. That's for damn sure."


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 21, 2008)

Life
"All you need is scented candles, massage oil, and Barry White. Write that down. Look at me, No. Cock. Pump." 
"No Cock Pump Barry White."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*National Lampoon's Van Wilder*

"No time to talk. Now remember, it's your first day of trainin', so listen to your teacher and no fightin', play nice with the other kids, unless, of course, one of the other kids wanna fight, then you have to kick the other kid's butt."


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 21, 2008)

mulan
"Hey, you can't touch me!" 
"My grandpa said that too; he said a boy mustn't touch a girl. He said that those who do are called... "
"Rapists!"
(may have to google it XP)


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 21, 2008)

I did google it its weird..its called xin qi long zhu, im shocked like a motha**** I didnt know they made dragonball like this LOL

"Bitch! You know what I waant! Hahahahaha! I wanna talk to Saamson! Fly me to the moon like that bitch Alice Kramden! 'Cause it's hard being black and gifted! Sometimes I wanna throw it all down and get lifted!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Half Baked*

"No harm ever came from opening a chest"
"Yeah, right, and no harm ever came from reading a book. You remember how that one went?"


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 21, 2008)

the mummy

"how's it going with the ladies?"
"It's not the going i'm worried about, but the coming."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, hahaha, it's on the tip of my tongue


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 21, 2008)

then say it plz!


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 21, 2008)

Superbad!!!!!!

"Shoosh!!!!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> "Shoosh!!!!"



Uh... is it Doctor Evil in *Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery*?

"A gun rack... a gun rack. I don't even own a gun, let alone many guns that would necessitate an entire rack. What am I gonna do... with a gun rack?"


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 21, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Uh... is it Doctor Evil in *Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery*?
> 
> "A gun rack... a gun rack. I don't even own a gun, let alone many guns that would necessitate an entire rack. What am I gonna do... with a gun rack?"



No its not, yours is Wayne's World.

reposting mine:

"Shoosh!!!!"


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 21, 2008)

wtf is it? thats too like, clichéd, in a sense.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 21, 2008)

okay I realized, that "shoosh" happens a lot and it did happen in Austin powers with Dr. Evil.  My bad.

It's from "Encino Man"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well... might as well continue it.

"This is a '70s porno. You know how I can tell? Because the guy's dick has sideburns."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulletproof

[laughing] What are you gonna do? Nice college boy, didn't want to get mixed up in the family business. Now you want to gun down a police captain. Why? Because he slapped you in the face a little? What do you think this like the Army where you can shoot 'em from a mile away? No you gotta get up like this and, badda-bing, you blow their brains all over your nice Ivy League suit. C'mere. 
[Kisses brother on the head] You're taking this very personal. Tom, this is business and this man is taking it very, very personal.


----------



## MsPoptart (Jan 21, 2008)

*The Godfather*

"Fish aren't meant to be in a box, kid. It does things to them."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Finding Nemo*

"I can get a good look at a T-bone by sticking my head up a bull's ass, but I'd rather take a butcher's word for it."


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Tommy Boy. 

Tough one:

"Can you blush?"


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 21, 2008)

Blade 2 

I'm so rich, I wish I had a dime for every dime I have.


----------



## Shawn_D (Jan 22, 2008)

Arthur

"Maybe we should...join the squad..."


----------



## Sylar (Jan 22, 2008)

Bring It On.

Now for something easy...

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who in the name of charity and goodwill shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Pulp Fiction*, I think.

"Oh. Well, here's a synonym for procreation: fuck you! It's easy for you to point the finger when you're sitting on your rich ass in a big fucking house!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Pulp Fiction*, I think.
> 
> "Oh. Well, here's a synonym for procreation: fuck you! It's easy for you to point the finger when you're sitting on your rich ass in a big fucking house!"



*Nothing to Lose.*

An easy one:

"No, I don't know. How the fuck I'm I supposed to know, you said it.
How the fuck am I funny, what the _fuck_ is so funny about me?; 
tell me."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2008)

^ Goodfellas.

"So you cooked up a story and dropped the six of us in a meat-grinder."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Predator*, old school.

"For a second there, I actually thought you were gonna eat me."
"I don't eat junk food."


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 22, 2008)

idk that one. what is it


"wtf mclovin you do not ditch your friends"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 22, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Predator*, old school.
> 
> "For a second there, I actually thought you were gonna eat me."
> "I don't eat junk food."



Ice Age.



Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> idk that one. what is it
> 
> 
> "wtf mclovin you do not ditch your friends"



Superbad.

In memory of someone who died too soon.... 

"Its all apart of the plan..."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 23, 2008)

That's a bit vague^^^^^^can we have hints?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> In memory of someone who died too soon....
> 
> "Its all apart of the plan..."





brokenpoem said:


> That's a bit vague^^^^^^can we have hints?



*The Dark Knight*; the Joker's/ Heath Ledger's line. It's only in the trailer.

"Yeah, yeah, we're gonna work together. Soon as I open up a cereal shop, ya fuckin' Leprachaun."


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 23, 2008)

^ I do not know this film, but I would like to see it.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 23, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *The Dark Knight*; the Joker's/ Heath Ledger's line. It's only in the trailer.
> 
> "Yeah, yeah, we're gonna work together. Soon as I open up a cereal shop, ya fuckin' Leprachaun."



Chris Rock - Lethal Weapon 4

"Something happens in your heart Anjali, you wouldnt understand"...


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Chris Rock - Lethal Weapon 4
> 
> "Something happens in your heart Anjali, you wouldnt understand"...



*....Anjali* ?

"I was your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate!"

"What does that make us?"

"Absolutely nothing!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Spaceballs* 

"My mom says that she fell in love with you because you played guitar and you sounded like Elvis."
"Really?"
"Well what do you think?"
"I think my mom was tone deaf and you sound more like an injured moose."

Just bought the DVD to this movie yesterday, and I found it surpisingly good.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 23, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *....Anjali* ?



Errr... NO! I would say good guess if not for the fact that it was a very rubbish one...


----------



## kairikitten (Jan 23, 2008)

Umm, no clue. </3

"You know, just simple lines intertwining, you know, very much like - I'm really influenced by Mozart and Bach, and it's sort of in between those, really. It's like a Mach piece, really. It's sort of..."

"What do you call this?"

"Well, this piece is called "Lick My Love Pump"."


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Errr... NO! I would say good guess if not for the fact that it was a very rubbish one...



Well, it had been up for a few hours and no-one had ventured a guess.
At least I tried, and it IS a film after all.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 23, 2008)

kairikitten said:


> Umm, no clue. </3
> 
> "You know, just simple lines intertwining, you know, very much like - I'm really influenced by Mozart and Bach, and it's sort of in between those, really. It's like a Mach piece, really. It's sort of..."
> 
> ...



*This is Spinal Tap*

Reposting my quote from earlier:

"My mom says that she fell in love with you because you played guitar and you sounded like Elvis."
"Really? Well what do you think?"
"I think my mom was tone deaf and you sound more like an injured moose."


----------



## Bender (Jan 23, 2008)

Beats me

"Man, I don't want to kick your ass but maaan I will kick your ass!"


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 23, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *This is Spinal Tap*
> 
> Reposting my quote from earlier:
> 
> ...



Sad to admit I know it...
*The Game Plan*

Reposting mine from before



> "Something happens in your heart Anjali, you wouldnt understand"...


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 23, 2008)

No idea. 

"I RUN SHIT HERE, YOU JUST LIVE HERE!!1!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> No idea.
> 
> "I RUN SHIT HERE, YOU JUST LIVE HERE!!1!"



*Training Day*

Reposting Niabingi's quote:



Niabingi said:


> "Something happens in your heart Anjali, you wouldnt understand"...



I don't think anyone knows where the fuck this one came from. 

Might as well repost Blaze of Glory's quote as well:



Blaze of Glory said:


> "Man, I don't want to kick your ass but maaan I will kick your ass!"



Not exactly sure where the hell this one comes from either.  But it does sound familiar.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds like Chris Tucker...

Rush Hour 3?


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 23, 2008)

"Why do they call him The Bullet Dodger?"
"Cause he dodges bullets Avi."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 23, 2008)

Snatch

"Definitely a jackhammer, I'm in there with some pressure and when I'm done, you're not the same as before. You're changed."


----------



## Bender (Jan 23, 2008)

Star Trek? 

"What we,ve got here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 23, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Star Trek?
> 
> "What we,ve got here is a failure to communicate"



Your quote is from Cool Hand Luke

you got mine wrong

reposting:

"Definitely a jackhammer, I'm in there with some pressure and when I'm done, you're not the same as before. You're changed."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 23, 2008)

It's gotta be *Mallrats*

"High school is a lot like prison: Bad food, high fences; the sex you want, you ain't gettin', the sex you gettin', you don't want. I've seen terrible things."
"Yesterday, an eighty-year-old librarian broke my penis."
"You win."


----------



## Sylar (Jan 23, 2008)

The New Guy. 

"I don't know, I swear to God!"
"SWEAR TO ME!!"


----------



## Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

dunno

"COMMUNISM WAS ONLY A RED-HARING"


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The New Guy.
> 
> "I don't know, I swear to God!"
> "SWEAR TO ME!!"



Easy one Batman Begins.

See if you can get this one
"Sweety, Could you help mommy open this door?"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2008)

Poltergeist 2?

'Gates tries to blackmail me, you ask me, "Did I miss anything?" Gates gets killed. You say, "Did I miss anything?" Bet you went up to Mrs. Lincoln at the Ford Theater and said, "How was the show? Did I miss anything?'"


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Poltergeist 2?



No, I'll give y'all a hint.  Scene took place on a Big Yacht with a bald man.

I'll repost so you don't have to look back
"Sweety, Could you help mommy open this door?"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2008)

Duh. Superman Returns. 

'Gates tries to blackmail me, you ask me, "Did I miss anything?" Gates gets killed. You say, "Did I miss anything?" Bet you went up to Mrs. Lincoln at the Ford Theater and said, "How was the show? Did I miss anything?'"


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 24, 2008)

Hudson Hawk - lol

"Can you count, suckas?!!!!!!!! I say, the future is ours... if you can count!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 24, 2008)

The Warriors

"It's all first names with you lot. 'How do you feel about that, _Trevor_'. You all make out you know me..."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 24, 2008)

^Uh..... *Hellraiser*?


----------



## ThexStormxLena (Jan 24, 2008)

^You didn't do a quote.  
Well, I'll get us back on track.  




"What I really hate, is a Pussy with a gun in his hand."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmmm..... *Shoot 'Em Up*?

"I'm sorry, Mr. Handicapped Man. I did not mean to offend you. Do you understand sign language? Can you read lips? Well if you don't answer me when I speak to you, I'm gonna put my foot in your ass, is that clear dummy?"


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 24, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Hmmmm..... *Shoot 'Em Up*?
> 
> "I'm sorry, Mr. Handicapped Man. I did not mean to offend you. Do you understand sign language? Can you read lips? Well if you don't answer me when I speak to you, I'm gonna put my foot in your ass, is that clear dummy?"



Major Payne

"Let me tell you the story of "Right Hand, Left Hand." It's a tale of good and evil. Hate: It was with this hand that Cane iced his brother. Love: These five fingers, they go straight to the soul of man. The right hand: the hand of love. The story of life is this: Static. One hand is always fighting the other hand; and the left hand is kicking much ass. I mean, it looks like the right hand, Love, is finished. But, hold on, stop the presses, the right hand is coming back. Yeah, he got the left hand on the ropes, now, that's right. Ooh, it's the devastating right and Hate is hurt, he's down. Left-Hand Hate K.O.ed by Love."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> Major Payne
> 
> "Let me tell you the story of "Right Hand, Left Hand." It's a tale of good and evil. Hate: It was with this hand that Cane iced his brother. Love: These five fingers, they go straight to the soul of man. The right hand: the hand of love. The story of life is this: Static. One hand is always fighting the other hand; and the left hand is kicking much ass. I mean, it looks like the right hand, Love, is finished. But, hold on, stop the presses, the right hand is coming back. Yeah, he got the left hand on the ropes, now, that's right. Ooh, it's the devastating right and Hate is hurt, he's down. Left-Hand Hate K.O.ed by Love."



Do The Right Thing. Classic movie.

--

"Who the fuck hit me?" 

"Batman friend!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 24, 2008)

Before Bruce Leeroy, there was *Black Belt Jones*. 

"Keep practicing Joey and someday you will choke that chicken."


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2008)

Beverly Hills Ninja. 

"They're always pissed honey.. They're Nazis, it's like it's their job."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Rat Race*

"Punch the keys, for God's sake!"


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 24, 2008)

Finding Forrester

"NILBOG,...that's Goblin spelled backwards!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Troll*, shit movie...

"I reckon you done what you done because you didn't know we was who we was. And if we hadn't been who we was, we'd have still been much obliged for you to have done what you done."


----------



## Lasombra52 (Jan 24, 2008)

Troll II

Anyting you want.... Anything? Anyting.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 24, 2008)

Erhm . . . ? 

"Why can't I quit you!?!"
(this one's very apt and relevent ;___;


----------



## Morwain (Jan 24, 2008)

Brokeback Moutain, or Night at the Museum(there was a play off it in one scene)


----------



## Altron (Jan 24, 2008)

"In church they say to forgive"
"Well forgiveness is between them and god"
"It is my job to arrange the meeting"

-->Follows with a RPG launch blowing up a SUV and Toyota i think.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Man on Fire*, I think. 

"Mary... I desperately wanna make love to a school boy."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 25, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Man on Fire*, I think.
> 
> "Mary... I desperately wanna make love to a school boy."



yeah!!!!!!!!!  Dumb and Dumber

Man 1: I feel for you, man. But a real man wouldn't shoplift the pootie from a single mother. 

Man 2: I didn't shoplift the pootie. 
[Man 1 drops his shades to the bridge of his nose and gives him a long Look] 

Man 2: All right. I shoplifted the pootie.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Jerry Maguire*

"Here you've been in therapy, you know, thinking you blew it with the greatest girl ever, and really it turns out that getting your dick stuck in your zipper was the best thing that ever happened to you."


----------



## chico21 (Jan 25, 2008)

^There's Something About Mary


"Is it true that there's a point on a man's head where if you shoot it, it will blow up?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hot Fuzz*

"You don't actually think they spend $20,000.00 on a hammer, $30,000.00 on a toilet seat do you?"


----------



## chico21 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Independece Day*


"Guns don't kill people, but they sure help"


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 25, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> "You don't actually think they spend $20,000.00 on a hammer, $30,000.00 on a toilet seat do you?"



Independence Day

"...I'm telling you this for your own good, that's the worst fuckin' sweater I've ever seen, that's a Cosby sweater. 
[Imitating Cosby] 
A Cosssssssby sweater. Did Laura let you leave the house like that?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

*High Fidelity*, lol bought that movie offa iTunes a few weeks ago.

"Now Ed let's go someplace where we could be alone and get to know each other a little better. Now doesn't that sound more fun then Miniature Golf?"
"Uh... nooooo!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *High Fidelity*, lol bought that movie offa iTunes a few weeks ago.
> 
> "Now Ed let's go someplace where we could be alone and get to know each other a little better. Now doesn't that sound more fun then Miniature Golf?"
> "Uh... nooooo!"



*Good Burger.*



chico21 said:


> *Independece Day*
> 
> 
> "Guns don't kill people, but they sure help"



And *Shoot Em' Up*.

I get two:

"Well done, Mr Watson. I told them, I would make a killer out of you."

and

"What is it that the Wachatie's possess that is of great value to civilised man...besides the Princess with the amazing rack?"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

Nick of Time

"I don't mean to be rude, but we are French."


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Nick of Time
> 
> "I don't mean to be rude, but we are French."



*Ratatouille*

Since you ignore it...

"What is it that the Wachatie's possess that is of great value to civilised man...besides the Princess with the amazing rack?"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls.

"I will not die a monster!"


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2008)

Spiderman 2


Alright, now see this? This is a four-way road, OK? And dead in the center is a crisp, new, hundred dollar bill. Now, at the end of each of these streets are four people, OK? Are you following? 

Yeah. 

Good. Over here, we have a male-affectionate, easy to get along with, non-political agenda lesbian. Down here, we have a man-hating, angry as fuck, agenda of rage, bitter dyke. Over here, we got Santa Claus, and up here the Easter Bunny. Which one is going to get to the hundred dollar bill first? 

What is this supposed to prove? 

No, I'm serious. This is a serious exercise. It's like an SAT question. Which one is going to get to the hundred dollar bill first? The male-friendly lesbian, the man-hating dyke, Santa Claus, or the Easter bunny? 

The man-hating dyke. 

Good. Why? 

I don't know. 

Because the other three are figments of your fucking imagination!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like *Chasing Amy*

"How's my hair look? Finesse?"
"Bro, you're driving a truck full of ass juice. I wouldn't worry about your hair."


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 25, 2008)

Ready To Rumble 

"I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream. It's my nightmare. Crawling, slithering, along the edge of a straight razor … and surviving."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Apocalypse Now*, oldie but a goodie

"You just got knocked the FUCK out!"


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 25, 2008)

FRIDAYYYY!!!

love it 

"gentlemen! You cant fight in here, this is a war room!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 25, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> FRIDAYYYY!!!
> 
> love it
> 
> "gentlemen! You cant fight in here, this is a war room!"



*Dr Strangelove*.


"That movie has warped my fragile little mind."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

*South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut*

"Hercules! Hercules! Hercules!"

Edit: Different quote same movie.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

nutty professor II the klumps

"You're playing a dangerous game."


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mulholland Drive*

"What Jesus blatantly fails to appreciate is that it's the meek who are the problem."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> nutty professor II the klumps



Do they actually say it in the 2nd movie I don't remember?  'Cause I was quoting the first one.



Sylar said:


> "What Jesus blatantly fails to appreciate is that it's the meek who are the problem."



*Life of Brian*, Monty Python FTW 

"It's our motto."
"What's a motto?"
"Nothing. What's a motto with you?"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Life of Brian*, Monty Python FTW
> 
> "It's our motto."
> "What's a motto?"
> "Nothing. What's a motto with you?"



*Lion King*, I think that was the first movie I ever saw.

"I like America! Fancy Shmancy, go fly a kite, Cat got your tongue, cool beans! Betty Boop, what a dish! Betty Gable, nice gams..."I say can you see, I say can you see, I say"....Fuck Hitler...FUCK HITLER!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Saving Private Ryan*, one of my fave war movies. 

"Pop quiz, hotshot. There's a bomb on a bus. Once the bus goes 50 miles an hour, the bomb is armed. If it drops below 50, it blows up. What do you do? What do you do?"


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 25, 2008)

Speed

"I'd be the worst possible Godfather. I'd probably drop her on her head at her christening. I'd forget all her birthdays until she was 18. Then I'd take her out and get her drunk. And, let's face it, quite possibly try and shag her."


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

*About a Boy*

"Give me back my hand. GIVE ME BACK MY HAND!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 26, 2008)

Not exactly sure but it sounds like *Evil Dead 2*

"You're phat."
"Excuse me?"
"You're phat. P-H-A-T. Pretty Hot And Tempting."


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 26, 2008)

Money Talks

"Well, technically speaking, the operation is brain damage, but it's on a par with a night of heavy drinking. Nothing you'll miss."


----------



## JOJO7 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind!*

"These are probably the worst pies in London!"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2008)

*Sweeney Todd*

"DAMN IT FRED, IF YOU'RE REAL, TELL ME NOW!!!!"


----------



## Ash (Jan 26, 2008)

I Am Legend

"Do you know what the definition of a hero is? Someone who gets other people killed."


----------



## Jayka (Jan 26, 2008)

Serenity

"Let's have an intelligent conversation here: I'll talk, and you listen."


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jyukai Koudan said:


> Serenity
> 
> "Let's have an intelligent conversation here: I'll talk, and you listen."



*Waterworld*.

"Kitten, I think what I'm saying is-Sometimes, shit happens, someone has to deal with it, and who ya gonna call?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Ghostbusters 2*

"There's the Emperor and his lovely daughter. I love to sing, she recently confessed to me! By the way, I have a recording of her talented voice. Uh-huh, oh yeah, uh-huh!"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2008)

*5th Element*

"The white folks are dead and we getting the f#ck out of here!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Scary Movie* 

"Hello? This is Sean Archer."
"Well, if you are Sean Archer, then I must be Castor Troy."


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2008)

*Face/Off*

"Joey, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?"


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Airplane!*










"Demons will charm you with a smile for a while, but in time... Nothing's gonna harm you. Not while I'm around"


----------



## JOJO7 (Jan 26, 2008)

SWEENEY TODD! 
ONE OF THE BEST MOVIES EVER!

"I'm sorry friend of Starfish but there's only one captain of this loveboat... and that captain is me."


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2008)

JOJO7 said:


> SWEENEY TODD!
> ONE OF THE BEST MOVIES EVER!
> 
> "I'm sorry friend of Starfish but there's only one captain of this loveboat... and that captain is me."



*Charlies Angels*, I think.

"I'm disinclined to asquiesce to your request. Means No".


----------



## Jeff (Jan 26, 2008)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl* I'm pretty sure, I just watched it yesterday and I think Barbossa said that.

"Forget the fat lady, you're obsessed with the fat lady!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Kuchiki said:


> *Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl* I'm pretty sure, I just watched it yesterday and I think Barbossa said that.
> 
> "Forget the fat lady, you're obsessed with the fat lady!"



You saw it yesterday? Well, that's bd luck for me.

Anyway, that's from *Independance Day*.

"Yes, I'm having difficulty controlling THE VOLUME OF MY VOICE!"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2008)

*Austin Powers*. The first one.

"Follow the spiders?!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Austin Powers*. The first one.
> 
> "Follow the spiders?!"



*Harry Potter*, the second one (I think).

"Do you know what they're saying in there? Liberals...Intellectuals...peace Mongers...IDIOTS!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Mars Attack*?

"Ladies and gentlemen, our suspect is not human. He is at home in the bush. Shoot to kill. Any questions?"
"Oh, yeah, yeah, I got a question there. When do we get to light our torches?"
"When it gets dark."
"Ah, I see. Oh, hey, I got another question there. Suppose, hypothetically, you know, a guy had already lit his torch. I mean, it'd be cool if he could just keep it lit, huh?"
"Yes."
"Oh, excellent. Excellent."
"Now, if there are no more questions..."
"Oh, hey, hey, hey, I got another question. Hey, uh, if one part of the mob gets separated from another part of the mob, shouldn't there be a place that we can get together? Maybe a secret place the two mobs could reunite, and we'd be a big mob again."
"Stay with the mob."
"Stay with the mob. All right."
"Right."
"Hey, hey, hey, I got another question. Hey, uh, doesn't this guy deserve a fair trial?"
"You - back of the mob!"
"Back of the mob? What? This is my spot! I came early!"
"Okay, out of the mob!"
"Ah, this mob blows."


----------



## plox (Jan 26, 2008)

ive heard those somewhere i cant remeber the movie


----------



## chico21 (Jan 26, 2008)

^The Animal



"No dead bodies for daddy."


----------



## Jeff (Jan 26, 2008)

Grindhouse?  I vaguely remember something like that from it, if I'm wrong please correct me.

One of my favorites: "Strange, isn't it? Each man's life touches so many other lives. When he isn't around he leaves an awful hole, doesn't he?"


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Kuchiki said:


> Grindhouse?  I vaguely remember something like that from it, if I'm wrong please correct me.
> 
> One of my favorites: "Strange, isn't it? Each man's life touches so many other lives. When he isn't around he leaves an awful hole, doesn't he?"



*It's a Wonderful Life*.

"Atta boy, we've got'cha; we've got'cha....

We've got'cha."


----------



## Jeff (Jan 27, 2008)

I have no idea of the last one.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 27, 2008)

^You didn't do one. >.<




"You hear me talking, hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'mma get medieval on your ass."


----------



## Noah (Jan 27, 2008)

*Pulp Fiction*

"Shut that cunt up before I fuckstart her head."

(best line ever, btw )


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 27, 2008)

*The Way of the Gun*

"Now kids, what do we say to a man that Mommy just met?"
"Are you my daddy?"


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood 

"All we need is a voluntary, free-spirited, open-ended program of procreative racial deconstruction. Everybody just gotta keep fuckin' everybody 'til they're all the same color."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Bulworth*

"Evidently it's making you fart easier, too."
"I didn't fart."
"It's the first rule of prep school etiquette. When you're in a basement with no windows, don't fart."
"No, the first rule of prep school etiquette is to pretend you're asleep when your roommate's beating off."
"No, the first rule of prep school etiquette is to wait until your roommate falls asleep before beating off."


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *It's a Wonderful Life*.
> 
> "Atta boy, we've got'cha; we've got'cha....
> 
> We've got'cha."





Kuchiki said:


> I have no idea of the last one.



It was *Die Hard 2*, the bit where Col. Stuart is trying to get the plane to crash. 



Stallyns808 said:


> *Bulworth*
> 
> "Evidently it's making you fart easier, too."
> "I didn't fart."
> ...




*Toy Soldiers*.

"Look after Mr -. See that some harm comes to him."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Moonraker*, James Bond 007 

"Schwing!"


----------



## Twilit (Jan 29, 2008)

WAYNE'S WORLD. 


"Shmockin' Weed, Shmockin weed, doin' coke, drinkin' beers. Drinkin' beers, beers, beers. Rollin' fatties, shmockin' blunts. Who shmockes blunts? We shmoke the blunts!"


----------



## chico21 (Jan 29, 2008)

jay and silent bob strike back

"you hit that guy!"
"he shouldn't have been standing there"


----------



## Noah (Jan 29, 2008)

*Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back*

"Where do you think those stairs lead?"
"...they go up."

Edit: Outspounded.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 29, 2008)

chico21 said:


> "you hit that guy!"
> "he shouldn't have been standing there"



*Happy Gilmore*



Noah said:


> "Where do you think those stairs lead?"
> "...they go up."



I have no fucking clue.  Someone else figure this one out.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Ghostbusters* (slightly misquoted).

"Got me? Who's got you?!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it from the first *Superman* movie?

"My father used to say that not playing to win is like sleeping with your sister. Sure she's a great piece of tail, with a blouse full of goodies, but... it's just illegal."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

hot shots 

i dont know if i can do this so ill do two quotes
this ones from an anime but its well known and i love the quote
"dangerous toys can be fun, but watch out or somone might get hurt/burned"

and from a movie

" i know my future. you have none"

answer either or , or both


----------



## Jeff (Jan 30, 2008)

The movie quote you put is from *Red Sonja*, remember watching it on youtube with ym friend who kept on repeating it for a week.

The anime one is from Trigun or Outlaw Star, whatever that anime was called.

"I'll change, I'll change. I've learned that I have the strength to change."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

it was trigun, 

*GODFATHER II*

"Krum grant me one thing, *grant me revenge*, and if you dont, then the hell with you"

no significance to the bolding i just like that part


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> it was trigun,
> 
> *GODFATHER II*
> 
> ...



I have no idea.

But to answer your previous question, the Quotes are meant to be from Movies. Not Anime.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 31, 2008)

I had to go and look it up, because I thought "Krum" was strange since I can only recall a "Krum" from Harry Potter.  The spelling is "Crom" I believe, and it's from *Conan the Barbarian*.

"I believe there's a hero in all of us, that keeps us honest, gives us strength, makes us noble, and finally allows us to die with pride, even though sometimes we have to be steady, and give up the thing we want the most. Even our dreams."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spider-Man 2*

"Hakuna Matata, bitches!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby*

"Money, money, money, money, money, money, money; that's all I ever hear in this house."


----------



## Jeff (Jan 31, 2008)

*Scarface*, one of my most favorite movies all-time

"Oh Blimey, I thought I smelled cabbage."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Austin Powers*' daddy said that

"I don't feel any different. Do I look any different?"
"You still look like an ass to me."

Edit:   Forgot to fully name the movie. It's from *Austin Powers In Goldmember*


----------



## Sylar (Jan 31, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Austin Powers*' daddy said that
> 
> "I don't feel any different. Do I look any different?"
> "You still look like an ass to me."
> ...



Shrek 2. 

"Anybody else want to negotiate?"


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 31, 2008)

*The Fifth element.*

"Glue...very powerful stuff."


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nude ninja said:


> *The Fifth element.*
> 
> "Glue...very powerful stuff."


 
*The Blues Brothers*?

"You don't ever go through an unsecure door. Ever."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 31, 2008)

saw 4

"if you are a scottish tapestry inspector, then i am mickey mouse."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 1, 2008)

I think that quote came from the 3rd *Indiana Jones* movie.

"Claire said Antoine's apartment was messed up, but I had no idea."
"Claire?"
"The hooker you ass-punched."


----------



## Jeff (Feb 1, 2008)

*Deuce Bigalow, Male Gigolo*

"You may wonder, how can wood get so hard?"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beavis and Butt-Head Do America *

"I'm not supposed to die!"


----------



## Noah (Feb 1, 2008)

*Doom*

"Ninja kick the damn rabbit!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*, Michaelangelo said that in the 1st movie.

"My wife is the only one who gets to twist these man titties."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 1, 2008)

*The Benchwarmers*

"That still only counts as one!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 1, 2008)

Um... I think that's from one of the *Lord of the Rings* movies.  Can't remember which one though since I haven't seen it in awhile.

"We win! Group hug in the shower tonight!"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 1, 2008)

*The Longest Yard*

"Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The Godfather*, lol that movie has been quoted so many times in this thread.

"Don't you know a kid always wins against two idiots?"


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2008)

*Home Alone 2*, a very touching movie.

"Words can only hurt you if you try to read them. Don't play their game."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 2, 2008)

*ZOOLANDER*! 

"Aren't you a bit big to be in a stroller?"
"Aren't you bit big to be on the sidewalk?"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 2, 2008)

*Dickie Roberts: Former Child Star*

"A toll is a toll...and a roll is a roll. And we don't get no tolls, then we don't eat no rolls...I made that up."


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2008)

*Robin Hood: Men in Tights* starring Cary Elwes, great actor

"First off, stop cussin', 'cause you're not good at it"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 2, 2008)

*I, Robot* 

"I define being the best as competing against the best there is out there and beating them."


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2008)

*Bring it On*.  Kirsten Dunst...can't beat Hayden in All or Nothing though, and Cindy Chiu.

"Yeah...I got a question. Does Barry Manilow know you raid his wardrobe?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 2, 2008)

*The Breakfast Club*, though I remember hearing that quote recently from the Family Guy episode Blue Harvest since I bought that DVD.

"Ancient Chinese Secret."
"I'm Korean, friend"


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 2, 2008)

*Next Friday*

"Sometimes you gotta kiss ass before you can kick it."


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2008)

*28 Days*, creeped me out for a while.

"Never give up, never surrender!"


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Galaxy Quest.*

"When you're dealing with a store like this, they're insured up the ass. They're not supposed to give you any resistance whatsoever. If you get a customer, or an employee, who thinks he's Charles Bronson, take the butt of your gun and smash their nose in. Everybody jumps. He falls down screaming, blood squirts out of his nose, nobody says fucking shit after that. You might get some bitch talk shit to you, but give her a look like you're gonna smash her in the face next, watch her shut the fuck up. Now if it's a manager, that's a different story. Managers know better than to fuck around, so if you get one that's giving you static, he probably thinks he's a real cowboy, so you gotta break that son of a bitch in two. If you wanna know something and he won't tell you, cut off one of his fingers. The little one. Then tell him his thumb's next. After that he'll tell you if he wears ladies underwear. I'm hungry. Let's get a taco."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Reservoir Dogs*

"One of them said they was gonna suck my dick from the back. I'm tryin' to see what that be like!"


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2008)

*Friday After Next* Never saw it so I had to look it up.

"The flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all"


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Mulan*.

"I'm telling you, you're just going to have to kill me."

"Okay (gunshot); We'll do it the hard way"


----------



## chico21 (Feb 2, 2008)

The first Die Hard, great movie


"what the hell was that?
"It's ______, and they've gone plaid!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that came from the movie *Spaceballs*

"How many children do you have?"
"None that I know of. I mean, I'm unable to have children. Nasty cheese grating accident as a boy."


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2008)

*Kingpin*

"I could come back a thousand times... and see her die a thousand ways."


----------



## laly (Feb 2, 2008)

*The Time Machine*

Man: I killed your cat, you druggie bitch. 
Girl:  What? Why? 
Man: I thought it would bring closure to our relationship


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2008)

*The Boondock Saints*, one of my favorite movies.  Nice quote.

"It's like finding a needle in a stack of needles."


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 3, 2008)

*Saving private ryan*

"Smack her with a dick, smack her with a dick! smack her with a dick, smack her with a dick! A put a dick in her ear,dick in the ear, dick in the ear! Fuck her in the eye, fuck her in the eye! Fuck her in the eye, Fuck her in the eye! Blind the bitch, blind the bitch"


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2008)

Nude ninja said:


> *Saving private ryan*
> 
> "Smack her with a dick, smack her with a dick! smack her with a dick, smack her with a dick! A put a dick in her ear,dick in the ear, dick in the ear! Fuck her in the eye, fuck her in the eye! Fuck her in the eye, Fuck her in the eye! Blind the bitch, blind the bitch"



Chris Rock - Never Scared
i think its the stand up show he did.

"you NEVER go ass-to-mouth"


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Clerks 2*.

"Is that how a warped brain like yours gets its kicks? By planning the death of innocent people?" 

"No; by causing the death of innocent people."


----------



## Jeff (Feb 3, 2008)

*Superman*, the first one.

"First rule of leadership: everything is your fault."


----------



## Koi (Feb 3, 2008)

*A Bug's Life*. 

"We're not lost, Private.  We're in Normandy."


----------



## Jeff (Feb 3, 2008)

*Band of Brothers*, not exactly a movie, but a great show nonetheless

"Every time I put my line in the water I said a Hail Mary, and every time I said a Hail Mary I caught a fish."


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know...uhhhh...*Batman*?! LOL



"If you're from Africa, why are you white?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kuchiki said:


> "Every time I put my line in the water I said a Hail Mary, and every time I said a Hail Mary I caught a fish."



The 2nd *Godfather* movie I believe.



Juanita Tequila said:


> "If you're from Africa, why are you white?"



*Mean Girls*

"Yeah right. Who's the only one here who knows the illegal ninja moves from the government?"


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Napoleon Dynamite.*

"I just wanted to say Good Luck. We're all counting on you."


----------



## Koi (Feb 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Napoleon Dynamite.*
> 
> "I just wanted to say Good Luck. We're all counting on you."



*Airplane*. (???)

"That's the machine that goes 'PING!'"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Monty Python's The Meaning of Life*

"Santa likes to fuck fat chicks in the ass."


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2008)

*Bad Santa* (I'm pretty sure, anyway)

"Fuck this asshole. Let's go cornhole us a drunk."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back* I think

"All right, who wants to start? Nobody? I thought this was the volunteer army..."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 3, 2008)

*Renaissance Man*

"YOUR SHAME IS NOT MINE!" 
(Its funny but I absolutely hate this movie...)


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL *Eragon*, I hated that crappy movie as well.

"Popeye, now there was a great man. Do you know why?"
"He never joined the 'Hairclub For Men'?"
"Wrong. Because his motto was 'I am what I am'. Do you think Popeye ever worried about what he wore just so he could get Olive Oil in the sack? I should say not dude, and do you know why?"
"He was gay?"
"Because he is what he is."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 3, 2008)

*Airborne*

"Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me. Aren't you?"


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2008)

*The Graduate*

"You're tearing me apart!"


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 3, 2008)

*Rebel without a cause*

"WHALE HO!"
"Did somebody just call me a whale?"
"Yeah! And a ho!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Norbit* 

"I'm wondering why you run around with a rubber boob strapped to your chest!"


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 4, 2008)

Meet the Fockers

"Respect the Cock!  Tame the Vagina!"


----------



## Jeff (Feb 4, 2008)

*Magnolia*?  I think, but the V-word is a C-word haha

"You tell me where my suit is, woman! We are talking about the greater good!"


----------



## Ram (Feb 4, 2008)

^ lol, I watched the Incredibles over the weekend.

'11:15, restate my assumptions: 1. Mathematics is the language of nature. 2. Everything around us can be represented and understood through numbers. 3. If you graph these numbers, patterns emerge. Therefore: There are patterns everywhere in nature.'


----------



## Jeff (Feb 4, 2008)

*Pi*, I liked this movie.

"Yeah, what are you suppose to do with them the rest of the 23 hours and 45 minutes of the day?"


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Grease?*

"Tomatoes, sausages, nice crispy bacon."


----------



## Jeff (Feb 4, 2008)

^Yeah correct, it is Grease

*LOTR: Fellowship of the Ring* I love the entire trilogy.

"Yes. My favorite is Cherry Chocolate Garcia... except technically I think it's a frozen yogurt."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

*Little Miss Sunshine*

"Listen, I was wondering if I could ride you home. I mean, give you a ride home!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Transformers* 

"Man, we're gonna be banned from our own funerals."

I doubt any of you have seen this movie unless you live near 'down under', but if you have I'll rep you for it.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

*Sione's Wedding* 

"I ran out of gas. I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake! A terrible flood! Locusts! It wasn't my fault, I swear to god!"


----------



## Vago (Feb 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Sione's Wedding*
> 
> "I ran out of gas. I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake! A terrible flood! Locusts! It wasn't my fault, I swear to god!"



The Blues Brothers?



> I hope you have a big trunk, 'cause I'm putting my bike in it.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 4, 2008)

^LOL BS you saw it!

Anyways that quote is from the *Blues Brothers*

The 2nd one is from *40 Year Old Virigin*

My quotes is still on biatches!

"There's no such thing as white collar crime. And there's definitely no such thing as black on black crime. Crime is crime. Let me explain something to you. I don't care if you have a white collar or a tank top. If you rob me, I'm gonna whoop your ass."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Head of State*.

"You might be a King or a little Street Sweeper 

But sooner or later, you dance with the Reaper."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> "There's no such thing as white collar crime. And there's definitely no such thing as black on black crime. Crime is crime. Let me explain something to you. I don't care if you have a white collar or a tank top. If you rob me, I'm gonna whoop your ass."



*Head of State*



> "You might be a King or a little Street Sweeper
> 
> But sooner or later, you dance with the Reaper."



*Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey*

I'm going old school with this one...

"Well, here's another nice mess you've gotten me into!"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> That could be like 10k movies.



I'll give you a hint:

The movie was made in the 30s...


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Laurel and Hardy (miscellenous)*.

"I did it, Ma! Top of the World!"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Laurel and Hardy (miscellenous)*.



Actually it was *Sons of the Desert *but whatever...



> "I did it, Ma! Top of the World!"



*White Heat*

"Ray, if someone asks if you are a god, you say, 'yes!'"


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Ghostbusters!*

(and they said that in more than one film). 

"This Organization does not tolerate failure"

Again, been said more than once; I'm looking for the first time, though.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

*From Russia With Love*

"As far back as I can remember, I always wanted to be a gangster." 

(One of the greatest movies ever.)

EDIT: There's a lot of unintentional hilarity to be found at this site.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 4, 2008)

It's not From Russia with Love; it's *You Only Live Twice.*

That's obviously *Goodfellas*, so...try this one:

"I'm going to enjoy watching you die...Mr Anderson!"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> It's not From Russia with Love; it's *You Only Live Twice.*
> 
> That's obviously *Goodfellas*, so...try this one:
> 
> "I'm going to enjoy watching you die...Mr Anderson!"



I always get my Bond movies confused. 

*The Matrix*

"You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Italian Job*, a fucking classic

"Ask any racer. Any real racer. It doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile. Winning's winning!"


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 4, 2008)

*The fast and the furious*

"Your cock is so smooth!"
"Your's would be too... if you were a man."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Superbad*! 

"I'm just gonna kill myself once I lose my wiener."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

*Jackass: The Movie* 

"I am not an animal! I am a human being. I am a man"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 5, 2008)

*The Elelphant Man.*

"God creates dinosaurs; God destroys dinosaurs; God creates man; man destroys God; man creates dinosaurs."
"Dinosaurs destroy man; woman inherits the Earth."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Jurassic Park*, man that is old.  Haven't seen it in years.  I should go out and buy the DVD or look in my storage locker for the video someplace.

"If you have the tooth of a whale, you must have the jaw of a whale to yield it."

I doubt any of you have seen this one either.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2008)

*Whale Rider*

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 5, 2008)

*Princess Bride.*

"Wise man say, 'Forgiveness is divine, but never pay full price for late pizza.'"


----------



## Noah (Feb 5, 2008)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*, of course

"Tell me something; Did you really put her liver in the mailbox, because I heard they found her liver in the mailbox next to her spleen and her pancreas."


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 5, 2008)

*Scream.*

"Your master underestimated women! I was good enough to sleep with, but not to teach. What better punishment than to die by a woman's hand?"


----------



## Koi (Feb 5, 2008)

*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon*.  Beautiful flick, I haven't seen it in a while, though.

"That's not fair!"
"You say that so often, I wonder what your basis for comparison is."


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 5, 2008)

*Labyrinth.*

"People give up their lives for many reasons. For friendship, for love, for an ideal. And, people kill for the same reasons."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 5, 2008)

In a _Wu-xia_ mood, are you? That's from the opening of *Hero*.

"I oughta kill you right now".

"Not a very private place for a murder."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2008)

*Raiders of the Lost Ark*

"Remember, you're fighting for this woman's honor, which is probably more than she ever did."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Duck Soup*

"This is the LAPD. We're the most hated cops in all the free world. My own mama's ashamed of me. She tells everybody I'm a drug dealer."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL that's from the first *Rush Hour*

"Okay who brought crabs to the party? Ha ha! One of the guys had crabs!"


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Jackass Number Two*

"Your pals, uh, they're not bad people. Maybe we, uh, outta give them a couple of days to think it over. 

No?  Grease 'em now? 

Well, OK. You are a vicious bastard Rotelli, and, uh, I'm glad you're dead! Ha, ha, ha! I'm glad your dead...."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 7, 2008)

Joker!  I mean *Batman*!  The first movie!

"Take my car, its re-enforced alloy superstructure is far superior to that of your broken down rusted out shit-box."


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 7, 2008)

*Coneheads*

"I am gonna straight up murder your ass!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Anchorman* 

"I wet the bed until I was nineteen, there's no shame in that."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2008)

*Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby *

"Let me ask you a question: if the rule you followed led you here, of what use was the rule? "


----------



## Batman (Feb 10, 2008)

*No Country for Old Men*
Wait! You forgot your sword!


----------



## Sylar (Feb 10, 2008)

*Mulan*

"I want rustlers, cut throats, murderers, bounty hunters, desperados, mugs, pugs, thugs, nitwits, halfwits, dimwits, vipers, snipers, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, muggers, buggerers, bushwhackers, hornswogglers, horse thieves, bull dykes, train robbers, bank robbers, ass-kickers, shit-kickers and Methodists!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Blazing Saddles* 

"I'm just dandy. I got a bowl of chocolate pudding in my underpants."
"We didn't have any chocolate pudding."


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 10, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> "I'm just dandy. I got a bowl of chocolate pudding in my underpants."
> "We didn't have any chocolate pudding."



*Black Sheep* 

"Any man I see out there, I'm going to kill him. Any man who takes a shot at me, I'm not only going to kill him - I'm going to kill his wife, and all his friends, and burn his damn house down. Nobody better shoot."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 10, 2008)

*Unforgiven*

"This is no time to panic."
"This is a perfect time to panic!"


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Unforgiven*
> 
> "This is no time to panic."
> "This is a perfect time to panic!"



Evolution?

"silly rabbit......trix are for kids"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 10, 2008)

memos159 said:


> Evolution?
> 
> "silly rabbit......trix are for kids"



Wrong.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wrong.



in that case i think its one of the rush hour's, i think rush hour 1


----------



## Ico (Feb 10, 2008)

TETSUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ash (Feb 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Unforgiven*
> 
> "This is no time to panic."
> "This is a perfect time to panic!"



Toy Story?



memos159 said:


> Evolution?
> 
> "silly rabbit......trix are for kids"



Kill Bill Volume One



Flying Thunder God said:


> TETSUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



Akira?

"I wanna make movies, Heather. Isn't that what we're here to do? Let's make movies."


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 10, 2008)

*The Crow*
"Victims aren't we all....?"
"It can't rain all the time...."


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 10, 2008)

The Crow

"My name is not Johnny."


----------



## Ash (Feb 10, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> *The Crow*



That's not it.


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 10, 2008)

Dr. Kirk said:


> That's not it.



His own quotes are from The Crow lol
yours are from The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

"It's Not a Tumor"

Fucking easy, come on guys


----------



## Ash (Feb 10, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> His own quotes are from The Crow lol
> yours are from The Blair Witch Project



Oh XD

And you're right.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 10, 2008)

Mario said:


> "It's Not a Tumor"
> 
> Fucking easy, come on guys



*Kindergarten Cop*

"That's how a white man runs the ball!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe Stone Cold said that in *The Longest Yard*

"Hey man where's your cup holder?"
"I don't have one."
"What the fuck? What you mean you don't have one? $80,000 for this car and you ain't got no damn cup holder!?"
"It's $105,000 and this happens to be one of the fastest production cars on the planet. Zero to sixty in four seconds, sweety. It's a limited edition."
"You damn right it's limited. No cup holder, no back seat. Just a shiny dick with two chairs in it. I guess we the balls, just dragging the fuck along."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 11, 2008)

*Bad Boys* 

"They're shooting at us!"
"Well shoot back!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Black Hawk Down*

"Look... I don't know how it is in China, but in America if a girl is kicking your ass you don't have to be a gentleman."


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2008)

rush hour 2

"this movie has warped my fragile little mind"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 11, 2008)

*South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut*

"Forgiveness is between them and God. It's my job to arrange the meeting."


----------



## Wilham (Feb 11, 2008)

*Man on Fire*

"Where do you live?"
"Alaska."
"Where abouts in Alaska?"
"In a little fishing town, you probably heard of it, its called Fuck Your Mumma."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 11, 2008)

memos159 said:


> rush hour 2



Actually, it's from *Romeo Must Die*.



Wilham & Cheese said:


> "Where do you live?"
> "Alaska."
> "Where abouts in Alaska?"
> "In a little fishing town, you probably heard of it, its called Fuck Your Mumma."



*The Condemned*

"Wait a minute, how did the white boy get a job at the BROTHERHOOD?"
"Shit, what can I say? Affirmative action."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 11, 2008)

*Undercover Brother*

"Who do they have in there, King Kong?"


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 11, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> "My name is not Johnny."



quoted for no answer lol


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 11, 2008)

^Too vague, perhaps.



Sylar said:


> "Who do they have in there, King Kong?"



That might be *Jurrasic Park*, though if so it's slghtly misquoted.

"We'll handle this."

"We'll take the long way."


----------



## moongem (Feb 11, 2008)

May The Force be with you ^_^


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 11, 2008)

moongem said:


> May The Force be with you ^_^



That does'nt _quite_ answer my question.

And you're supposed to add on your own Movie quote once you have.

Answered, that is.


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 12, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> ^Too vague, perhaps.





This is from the same movie
"Fuck! We need to get him to the hospital.
He doesn't wanna go to a hospital.
He wants to go to Heaven."


----------



## isanon (Feb 13, 2008)

kiss of the dragon ??

"amarican, russian, they are all made in thaiwan"


----------



## Wilham (Feb 13, 2008)

*Armageddon*

"It rubs the lotion on its skin. It does this whenever it is told."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wilham & Cheese said:


> *Armageddon*
> 
> "It rubs the lotion on its skin. It does this whenever it is told."



*Silence of the Lambs*

An easy one:

"Spartans! Lay down your arms!"

"Persians! Come and get them!"


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 13, 2008)

300?.... I Didnt See That Movie Either

"Because Internet Bloggers When I Say 'I've Had It With These Motherfucking Snakes, On This Motherfucking Plane'"


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 13, 2008)

Snakes on a plane.
''Shepards we shall be,for thee my lord for thee,power has descended from thy hand,let our feet may swiftly carry thy command,we will flow a river forth onto thee and teaming with souls shall it ever be...''
PS: you have to be a real movie lover to know this...


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 13, 2008)

bug_ninja said:


> Snakes on a plane.
> ''Shepards we shall be,for thee my lord for thee,power has descended from thy hand,let our feet may swiftly carry thy command,we will flow a river forth onto thee and teaming with souls shall it ever be...''
> PS: you have to be a real movie lover to know this...




Or...you can cheat.

*The Boondock Saints* (thank you, Google).

"How could you do something so vicious?"

"It was easy, my dear. You forget I spent two years as a building contractor."


----------



## Noah (Feb 13, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Or...you can cheat.
> 
> *The Boondock Saints* (thank you, Google).
> 
> ...



Cheat? Anyone who's seen that movie would know that quote by the fourth word. And if you haven't seen that movie....wtf is wrong with you? 

Anyway. *Naked Gun* (I'm pretty sure)

"If God had wanted us to fly, he wouldn't have taken away our wings."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crap, *Howard the Duck*, haven't seen that movie since... forever.

"Mankind is not evil, just uninformed."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Holy crap, *Howard the Duck*, haven't seen that movie since... forever.
> 
> "Mankind is not evil, just uninformed."



*X-Men*?

"You seem as if you like to talk. I like to let people talk who like to talk.
It makes it easier to see how full of shit they are."

"What did you just say?"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2008)

rush hour 

"one two hes coming for you, three four better lock your door, fix six dont stay up late"


----------



## Noah (Feb 13, 2008)

....I really hope that was an actual quote and not a complete raping of the Freddy song in Nightmare on Elm Street.

(no quote. just making a statement)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2008)

^ ive seen all the movies and yes that is how it goes, even though instead of he , they might say freddie but im not sure


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay, so it has been established that Kira Uzumaki's quote comes from the *A Nightmare on Elm Street* movies.  And since noone made a new quote, here I go 

"Wait a minute. Wait... wait... I'm having a thought. Oh yes.. oh yes... I'm going to have a thought. It's coming... it's coming... It's gone."


----------



## Gooba (Feb 14, 2008)

"1, 2 Freddy's coming for you. 3, 4 Better lock your door. 5, 6 Grab your Crucifix. 7, 8 Gonna stay up late. 9, 10 Never sleep again."

That is the actual lullaby.  

The above one is from Dick Tracy.

"That's right... who's laughing now... who's laughing now!?"


----------



## Spike (Feb 14, 2008)

That's from Evil Dead 2.

"Now, go do that voodoo that you do so well."


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 14, 2008)

Blazing Saddles, i love that film whole heartedly.

"What do you think of farmers? You think they're saints? Hah! They're foxy beasts! They say, "We've got no rice, we've no wheat. We've got nothing!" But they have! They have everything! Dig under the floors! Or search the barns! You'll find plenty! Beans, salt, rice, sake! Look in the valleys, they've got hidden warehouses! They pose as saints but are full of lies! If they smell a battle, they hunt the defeated! They're nothing but stingy, greedy, blubbering, foxy, and mean! God damn it all! But then who made them such beasts? You did! You samurai did it! You burn their villages! Destroy their farms! Steal their food! Force them to labour! Take their women! And kill them if they resist! So what should farmers do?"

that one will seperate the men from the boys


----------



## Spike (Feb 14, 2008)

It's Shichinin no Samurai. That's one of my favorite movies of all time.

"I am gonna straight-up murder your ass."


----------



## Wilham (Feb 14, 2008)

*Anchorman*

"That's right monkey, play my head."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 14, 2008)

Spike said:


> "I am gonna straight-up murder your ass."



LOL that quote was already used earlier.



Wilham & Cheese said:


> "That's right monkey, play my head."



*Grandma's Boy* 

"The general who became a slave... the slave who became a gladiator... the gladiator who defied an emperor... striking story! But now, the people want to know how the story ends. Only a famous death will do, and what could be more glorious than to challenge the Emperor himself in the great arena?"


----------



## Wilham (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gladiator*

"So far I've made 15% of jack shit."


----------



## isanon (Feb 14, 2008)

waiting...

"its a trap" (not so much a quote as a signature for an entire series)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 14, 2008)

bug_ninja said:


> Snakes on a plane.



Wrong....

That Was From Epic Movie


----------



## Sylar (Feb 14, 2008)

isanon said:


> waiting...
> 
> "its a trap" (not so much a quote as a signature for an entire series)



*Star Wars*

"Dude, that goalie was pissed about something."


----------



## Noah (Feb 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Star Wars*
> 
> "Dude, that goalie was pissed about something."



*Freddy Vs. Jason* Still waiting for that damn sequel with Ash to get picked up.... 

"One of us! One of us! Gooble gobble! Gooble gobble!"


----------



## chico21 (Feb 14, 2008)

Freaks

"Fuck you jobu, i do it myself"


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 14, 2008)

Major League

Man: What are you doing here?

Man2: What do you mean?

Man: I am supposed to be the only black guy at this party.

Man2: Oh, damn. Shit.

Man: I know, I know.

[Together] It's whack


----------



## Shawn_D (Feb 14, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> Major League
> 
> Man: What are you doing here?
> 
> ...



*Not Another Teen Movie*

Next...

*Bitches Leave!*


----------



## shadow__nin (Feb 14, 2008)

"Bitches Leave" 
I think I will take a stab @ this... Robocop 

"The quack attack is back Jack"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

*The Mighty Ducks*

"This is my home. This is where my business is, my wife, my mother, my family. This is my country, I ain't goin' nowhere."


----------



## Shawn_D (Feb 15, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> "Bitches Leave"
> I think I will take a stab @ this... Robocop
> 
> "The quack attack is back Jack"



Correct


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> "This is my home. This is where my business is, my wife, my mother, my family. This is my country, I ain't goin' nowhere."



*American Gangster* 

"Sir... I'm the president of the electronics club, the mathematics club, and the chess club. If there is a bigger nerd in here... please point him out."


----------



## Spike (Feb 15, 2008)

*The day after tomorrow*

"Flattery will get you nowhere... but don't stop trying."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

*Dr. No*

"Nazis - I hate these guys."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Dr. No*
> 
> "Nazis - I hate these guys."



*Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade*

"He's supposed to be Turkish. Some say his father was German. Nobody ever believed he was real. Nobody ever knew him or saw anybody that ever worked directly for him. But to hear --- tell it, anybody could have worked for ---. You never knew; that was his power. The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist.

One story the guys told me, the story I believe, was from his days in Turkey. There was a gang of Hungarians that wanted their own mob. They realized that to be in power, you didn't need guns or money or even numbers. You just needed the will to do what the other guy wouldn't. After a while, they come into power and then they come after ---. He was small-time then, just running dope, they say.  They come to his home in the afternoon, looking for his business. They find his wife and kids in the house and decide to wait for ---. He comes home to find his wife raped and children screaming. The Hungarians knew --- was tough, not to be trifled with, so they let him know they meant business. 

They tell him they want his territory, all his business. --- looks over the faces of his family. Then he showed these men of will what will really was.

He tells him he would rather see his family dead than live another day after this. He lets the last Hungarian go, waits until his wife and kids are in the ground, and then he goes after the rest of the mob. He kills their kids. He kills their wives. He kills their parents and their parents' friends. He burns down the houses they live in, the stores they work in. He kills people that owe them money. And like that, he's gone. Underground. Nobody's ever seen him since. He becomes a myth, a spook story that criminals tell their kids at night. "Rat on your pop and --- will get you." But no one ever really believes."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

> The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist.



That's all anyone needs. 

*The Usual Suspects*

"Innocent? Is that supposed to be funny? An obese man... a disgusting man who could barely stand up; a man who if you saw him on the street, you'd point him out to your friends so that they could join you in mocking him; a man, who if you saw him while you were eating, you wouldn't be able to finish your meal. After him, I picked the lawyer and I know you both must have been secretly thanking me for that one. This is a man who dedicated his life to making money by lying with every breath that he could muster to keeping murderers and rapists on the streets!"


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> That's all anyone needs.




Pff. They stole that from Baudelaire (Without even realising- they thought they were stealing from someone else).



> *The Usual Suspects*
> 
> "Innocent? Is that supposed to be funny? An obese man... a disgusting man who could barely stand up; a man who if you saw him on the street, you'd point him out to your friends so that they could join you in mocking him; a man, who if you saw him while you were eating, you wouldn't be able to finish your meal. After him, I picked the lawyer and I know you both must have been secretly thanking me for that one. This is a man who dedicated his life to making money by lying with every breath that he could muster to keeping murderers and rapists on the streets!"



Anyway, that's *Seven*.

"You obviously do not know who you are _fucking with!_"


----------



## Highmura (Feb 15, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Pff. They stole that from Baudelaire (Without even realising- they thought they were stealing from someone else).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blade???


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Highmura said:


> Blade???



Yes (well, *Blade 2*).

Now it's your turn.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2008)

No-one?

Nothing?

Alrighty, then...

"Mercy is for the weak!"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> No-one?
> 
> Nothing?
> 
> ...



I know like 5 movies that said that

little more specfic?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> I know like 5 movies that said that
> 
> little more specfic?



We do not train to be merciful here. Mercy is for the weak. Here, in the streets, in competition: A man confronts you, he is the enemy. An enemy deserves no mercy.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 16, 2008)

*Karate Kid*

"What the fuck are you doin'?"
"Interrogatin' him."
"Well, what's he gonna tell you, 'I'm dead'?"
"Well, I ain't gonna know 'til I ask him, am I?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Die Hard With A Vengeance* 

"STOP BREAKING THE LAW ASSHOLE!"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

*Liar Liar*

FERMENTED BEAN PASTE SOUP!!!

RARRGGHH!!!!!!!!

hint : comes from a underground classic (movie made in the 2000's)


----------



## kairikitten (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweeney Todd said:


> *Forrest Gump*
> 
> 
> "Dying is alright, but being forgotten.  Now thats a bitch!"



Did anyone guess right on this? I'm way too lazy to check through the entire thing. But that's Freddy vs. Jason, I think.

"I want a life that is mine!"


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 17, 2008)

Memoirs of a Geisha

"You break my record, now I break you, like I break your friend."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bloodsport*

"President Benson".

"No you're not. I've seen him on TV. An older man, about my height."


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 18, 2008)

WTF

STOP

Go back

Do mine.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Bloodsport*
> 
> "President Benson".
> 
> "No you're not. I've seen him on TV. An older man, about my height."



*Hot Shots! Part Deux*

"Say another word, and I'll hand you a body part."


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2008)

quote "im yu law, im nobody's bitch"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> *the one*
> 
> quote "im yu law, im nobody's bitch"



You need to name the movie MY quote is from and then provide a quote for someone to guess the movie its from. 

So I'll repeat:

"Say another word, and I'll hand you a body part."


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2008)

sorry not ringing any bells although something similar was said in  I ROBOT but that cant be it


----------



## isanon (Feb 20, 2008)

Brink!


"There won't be any trouble, Jason. Just tell us where the city is and when we attack"

edit: dont post if you dont know the answer

edit 2: another quote then

"I've got something for you, here, it's pretty important. Zeus paid for overnight service. Here it is."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2008)

justice league the balance

"Don't let me be the only asshole in heaven"


----------



## isanon (Feb 22, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> justice league the balance


WRONG        !!

since when was a greek god part of justice league

common this is a clasic!




isanon said:


> "There won't be any trouble, Jason. Just tell us where the city is and when we attack"
> 
> 
> "I've got something for you, here, it's pretty important. Zeus paid for overnight service. Here it is."


----------



## Amuro (Feb 22, 2008)

I think you'll find this  _"I've got something for you, here, it's pretty important. Zeus paid for overnight service. Here it is." _*is* actually a quote from Justice League the Balance.

 The whole quote is from Jason and the Argonauts anyways, awesome movie.

Now for mine.
_
"Son of a bitch, I'm sick of these dolphins."_


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 22, 2008)

*The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou*

"You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

*Italian Job *- I think I actually posted that before. 

"There have been many a brave soldier come to taste my husband's meat."


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2008)

Beowulf


"If you hold back anything, I'll kill ya. If you bend the truth or I think your bending the truth, I'll kill ya. If you forget anything I'll kill ya. In fact, you're gonna have to work very hard to stay alive, Nick. Now do you understand everything I've said? Because if you don't, I'll kill ya."


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 22, 2008)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels 


This one might end the thread


* FERMENTED BEAN PASTE SOUP

 RAGGHHH!!!!!!!*


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
> 
> 
> This one might end the thread
> ...



You know if you Google that and add "quote" to the end of it, you come up with this post.

Anyway, it does'nt end it. If it can't be gotten then we just move on. Observe:

"He bought me a police pedal car when I was five. I rode around in it every second I was awake - arresting kids twice my size for things like littering and spitting. I got beaten up a lot when I was young, but it didn't stop me. I wanted to be like Uncle Derek." 

"He sounds like a good bloke." 

"Actually he was arrested for selling drugs to students." 

"What a cunt." 

"Probably bought the pedal car with the proceeds."


----------



## Cirus (Feb 24, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> You know if you Google that and add "quote" to the end of it, you come up with this post.
> 
> Anyway, it does'nt end it. If it can't be gotten then we just move on. Observe:
> 
> ...


 
Hot Fuzz


"You're too ugly to live forever"

"What's your assessment of this alert?"

"It's a clusterfuck"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2008)

*Heartbreak Ridge*

"Sir, look outside. Do you see that man sitting in the green car? That's my dad. Let me tell you a story about a dream, a boy's dream and a man's promise to that boy: a man promised to buy his son a car if he brought home three A's and two thousand dollars. I already have the two thousand and two A's. Here's the dream. Your B minus? Poof! Dream gone. Now ask yourself—what would Jesus do?"


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Heartbreak Ridge*
> 
> "Sir, look outside. Do you see that man sitting in the green car? That's my dad. Let me tell you a story about a dream, a boy's dream and a man's promise to that boy: a man promised to buy his son a car if he brought home three A's and two thousand dollars. I already have the two thousand and two A's. Here's the dream. Your B minus? Poof! Dream gone. Now ask yourself?what would Jesus do?"



Transformers

"i love lamp"


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 24, 2008)

memos159 said:


> Transformers
> 
> "i love lamp"




Anchorman.



"Let me ask you something. If the rule you followed brought you to this, of what use was the rule?"


----------



## Noah (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Girl Next Door*

"You're a fucking ugly bitch. I want to stab you to death, and then play around with your blood. "


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol, my quote isn't from the Girl next door, I googled the quote and one of the results  had the title the girl next door, so you obviously googled it. 

@ Noah: American Psycho.

"Geology is the study of pressure and time. Thats all it takes really... pressure, and time... that and a big goddamn poster."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2008)

^That Quotes' been up already, anyway. The "Girl Next Door" one, or wherever it's from.

Anyway, that's *The Shawshank Redemption*.

"I always liked to hear about the oldtimers. Never missed a chance to do so. You can't help but compare yourself gainst the oldtimers. Can't help but wonder how they would've operated these times. There was this boy I sent to the gas chamber at Huntsville here a while back. My arrest and my testimony. He killed a fourteen-year-old girl. Papers said it was a crime of passion but he told me there wasn't any passion to it. Told me that he'd been planning to kill somebody for about as long as he could remember. Said that if they turned him out he'd do it again. Said he knew he was going to hell. Be there in about fifteen minutes. I don't know what to make of that. I surely don't. The crime you see now, it's hard to even take its measure. It's not that I'm afraid of it. I always knew you had to be willing to die to even do this job - not to be glorious. But I don't want to push my chips forward and go out and meet something I don't understand. You can say it's my job to fight it, but I don't know what it is anymore. More than that, I don't want to know. A man would have to put his soul at hazard. He would have to say, "O.K., I'll be part of this world.""


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 24, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> ^That Quotes' been up already, anyway. The "Girl Next Door" one, or wherever it's from.
> 
> Anyway, that's *The Shawshank Redemption*.
> 
> "I always liked to hear about the oldtimers. Never missed a chance to do so. You can't help but compare yourself gainst the oldtimers. Can't help but wonder how they would've operated these times. There was this boy I sent to the gas chamber at Huntsville here a while back. My arrest and my testimony. He killed a fourteen-year-old girl. Papers said it was a crime of passion but he told me there wasn't any passion to it. Told me that he'd been planning to kill somebody for about as long as he could remember. Said that if they turned him out he'd do it again. Said he knew he was going to hell. Be there in about fifteen minutes. I don't know what to make of that. I surely don't. The crime you see now, it's hard to even take its measure. It's not that I'm afraid of it. I always knew you had to be willing to die to even do this job - not to be glorious. But I don't want to push my chips forward and go out and meet something I don't understand. You can say it's my job to fight it, but I don't know what it is anymore. More than that, I don't want to know. A man would have to put his soul at hazard. He would have to say, "O.K., I'll be part of this world.""



I read the first line and knew what it was LOL, funny because I was going to use the same quote earlier.

*No country for old men*, which is the same movie as my earlier quote.

"Who the fuck are you? I should remember you? What, you think you like me? You ain't like me friend, you a punk. I've been with made people, connected people. Who've you been with? Chain snatching, jive-ass, maricon motherfuckers. Why don't you get out of here and go snatch a purse. "


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Carlito's Way*

"You have a nasty habit of surviving."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2008)

bond - octopussy

: Hey, you scurvy knave, what are you doing with my tree? You might at least answer. Who are you? 
: I'm felling your tree. Your time is up. 
: You can't. I haven't time. 
: So you haven't time? 
: No. My performance... 
: Cancelled... because of Death.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sjunde inseglet, Det*

"Well, I would love for you to eat my olives!" 

(Another horrible movie. If you actually have seen this piece of crap, I pity you.)


----------



## Cirus (Feb 24, 2008)

Factory Girl (No, I have not seen it)




"Now, you're looking at now, sir. Everything that happens now is happening now."
"What happend to then?"
"We passed then."
"When? "
"Just now. Were at now, now."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Spaceballs*

"You're like school on Saturday, NO CLASS."


----------



## Sylar (Feb 25, 2008)

*Fat Albert*

"You know, we are sitting here, you and I, like a couple of regular fellas. You do what you do, and I do what I gotta do. And now that we've been face to face, if I'm there and I gotta put you away, I won't like it. But I tell you, if it's between you and some poor bastard whose wife you're gonna turn into a widow, brother, you are going down."

"There is a flip side to that coin. What if you do got me boxed in and I gotta put you down? Cause no matter what, you will not get in my way. We've been face to face, yeah. But I will not hesitate. Not for a second."


----------



## illusion (Feb 25, 2008)

*HEAT*

Like a rock, huh Marv?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 25, 2008)

*Home Alone*

"Cheese, if you ever disrespect her again like that, I'm gonna pull your fuckin' card, okay? So you're saying you didn't do it, fine. We'll take your money, and we'll be on our way. When it turns out you're lying, I'm gonna spend every nickel of that money to fuck you up. I'm gonna bribe cops to go after you, I'm gonna pay guys to go after your weak fuckin' crew, and I'm gonna tell all the guys I know that you're a C.I. and a rat, and I know a lot of people. And after that, you're gonna wish you listened to me, 'cause your shitty pool hall crime syndicate headquarters is gonna get raided, and your doped-up bitches are gonna get sent back to Laos, and this fuckin' retard right here is gonna be testifying against you for a reduced sentence, while you're gettin' cornholed in your cell by a gang of crackers. 'Cause from what I've heard, the guys that get sent up Concord for killing kids, life's a friend."


----------



## Wilham (Feb 25, 2008)

*Gone Baby Gone*

"No, Sean! Scary house! Real monsters! Us, twelve years old, remember?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 25, 2008)

*The Monster Squad*

"If you think I'm going to marry that pint-sized twerp... YOU'RE NUTS!"
"Pint-sized twerp? I love that! ...what is a twerp?"


----------



## Noah (Feb 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Lol, my quote isn't from the Girl next door, I googled the quote and one of the results  had the title the girl next door, so you obviously googled it.



You're about 3/4 right. I did google that quote, but I did it just to make sure I was right. So I was....kinda. I won't google unless I'm pretty certain, but I just feel like I should make sure. 

Anyway...on to the quote:


...Sweet Jesus, that'd better not be *The Chipmunk Adventure*.

*checks Google just to be safe.*

Wow. It is. I cannot believe I actually remember that.

"You ever read the bible, Dan? I read it one time. I was eight years old. My daddy just got hisself killed over a shot of whiskey and my mama said "we're going back East to start over". So she gave me a bible, sat me down in the train station, told me to read it. She was gonna get our tickets. Well, I did what she said. I read that bible from cover to cover. It took me three days. She never came back. "


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 25, 2008)

"if any of you fucking pricks move, ill exicute everylast mutherfucking one of you"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 25, 2008)

Noah said:


> "You ever read the bible, Dan? I read it one time. I was eight years old. My daddy just got hisself killed over a shot of whiskey and my mama said "we're going back East to start over". So she gave me a bible, sat me down in the train station, told me to read it. She was gonna get our tickets. Well, I did what she said. I read that bible from cover to cover. It took me three days. She never came back. "



*3:10 To Yuma*



H3ll F1re said:


> "if any of you fucking pricks move, ill exicute everylast mutherfucking one of you"



*Pulp Fiction*?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 26, 2008)

^None of your own?

I'll go then:

"Nice suit. John Phillips, London. (smiles) I have two myself. 

Rumor has it Arafat buys his there."


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 26, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> ^None of your own?
> 
> I'll go then:
> 
> ...



*Die Hard*

"The list is an absolute good. The list is life. All around the margins lie the gulf."


----------



## Koi (Feb 26, 2008)

Sch-.. Schildler's List?  (It's been SO long since I've seen it, though, so correct me if I'm wrong. ^^; )

"GOOD MORNING MISTER BREAKFAAAAST!"


----------



## colours (Feb 26, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> "GOOD MORNING MISTER BREAKFAAAAST!"



PEE-WEE'S BIG ADVENTURE?!

"I didn't realize you were an art collector. I thought you just collected corpses."


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 27, 2008)

*North by Northwest*

"What's true is that in 48 hours you and I will have more money than God."


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 28, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *North by Northwest*
> 
> "What's true is that in 48 hours you and I will have more money than God."



*GoldenEye*

"All the world is your enemy, Prince of a Thousand Enemies. And whenever they catch you, they will kill you. But first, they much catch you. Digger...Listener...Prince of the Swift Ward. Be cunning, and full of tricks, and your people will never be destroyed."


----------



## iSpecs (Feb 28, 2008)

*Watership Down*

"History is written on the sands of Arrakis."


----------



## hearts (Feb 28, 2008)

*children of dune*



> Shall I describe it to you, or would you like me to find you a box?


----------



## tantan (Feb 28, 2008)

Children of Dune

"If you laugh, the whole world laughs with you. If you weep, you weep alone."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 28, 2008)

tantan said:


> Children of Dune
> 
> "If you laugh, the whole world laughs with you. If you weep, you weep alone."



That's Oldboy, great movie. 

This is a rare movie so I'll give two. 

"Who killed Kim?!!"

"Let's see what you got white boy.."


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 28, 2008)

hearts said:


> *children of dune*
> 
> 
> > Shall I describe it to you, or would you like me to find you a box?


*The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers*

"Dead man walking!"


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers*
> 
> "Dead man walking!"



Dead Man Walking the movie


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers*
> 
> "Dead man walking!"


*The Green Mile*



> the


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sasori said:


> *The Green Mile*



So what's the new quote? 

Here's mine:
"Thank you for taking care of my bride, peasants."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Enchanted*, waiting for that mmovie to come out on DVD and iTunes so I can buy it. 

"You guys are disgusting, obnoxious creeps."
"Thank you."


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Enchanted*, waiting for that mmovie to come out on DVD and iTunes so I can buy it.
> 
> "You guys are disgusting, obnoxious creeps."
> "Thank you."



*Casper*.

"The beauty of American arrogance is that they cannot imagine a world in which they are not a step ahead."


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

Vantage Point.

"Oh, turban now? Do you see any fucking turban here? Do I talk like a turban guy? Do I say, 'Hey, Jay, do you want a Slurpee? You want a Slurpee?' Fuck you, okay? I was born in Brooklyn. Brooklyn, okay? My accent is a fucking Brooklyn accent, okay?!? Okay?!?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 2, 2008)

*The 40-Year-Old Virgin*

"Fuckin' Chuck Norris."


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 2, 2008)

Dodgeball I believe?

"Sorry dude I was just putting up my christmas tree"

"Dude it's July?"

"Get the fuck outa here, it is!?"


----------



## Noah (Mar 2, 2008)

*Grandma's Boy*

"For ever action, there is a reaction. And a Pikey reaction is quite a fucking thing."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Snatch*

"We're dicks! We're reckless, arrogant, stupid dicks And the Film Actors Guild are pussies. And Kim Jong Il is an asshole. Pussies don't like dicks, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes, assholes that just want to shit on everything. Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can fuck an asshole is a dick, with some balls. The problem with dicks is, they fuck too much or fuck when it isn't appropriate and it takes a pussy to show them that. But sometimes, pussies can be so full of shit that they become assholes themselves. Because pussies are an inch and half away from ass holes. I don't know much about this crazy, crazy world, but I do know this... if you don't let us fuck this asshole, we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in shit!"


----------



## Sylar (Mar 2, 2008)

*Team America: World Police*

This one is obvious but its awesome beyond all measure...

"What's the most you ever lost on a coin toss?"
"Sir?" 
"The most. You ever lost. On a coin toss." 
"I don't know. I couldn't say."
"Call it."
"Call it?"
"Yes."
"For what?"
"Just call it." 
"Well, we need to know what we're calling it for here."
"You need to call it. I can't call it for you. It wouldn't be fair."
"I didn't put nothin' up."
"Yes, you did. You've been putting it up your whole life you just didn't know it. You know what date is on this coin?"
"No." 
"1958. It's been traveling twenty-two years to get here. And now it's here. And it's either heads or tails. And you have to say. Call it."
"Look, I need to know what I stand to win." 
"Everything."
"How's that?"
"You stand to win everything. Call it."
"Alright. Heads then."
"Well done."
"Don't put it in your pocket, sir. Don't put it in your pocket. It's your lucky quarter."
"Where do you want me to put it?"
"Anywhere not in your pocket. Where it'll get mixed in with the others and become just a coin. Which it is."


----------



## Noah (Mar 2, 2008)

*No Country For Old Men*
I love that goddamn movie.

Completely lacking an idea now. So....
"There is no spoon."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 2, 2008)

*The Matrix*

"You lost your family? Oh, dear. That's terrible. I lost my family, too. Years ago, I mean. *Cries* Eight brothers. Ten sisters. Three fathers."


----------



## Emery (Mar 2, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *The Matrix*
> 
> "You lost your family? Oh, dear. That's terrible. I lost my family, too. Years ago, I mean. *Cries* Eight brothers. Ten sisters. Three fathers."



An American Tail.



_"I'm not sitting in the back."

"Why not?"

"`Cause everybody knows the guy in the back seat doesn't have a cock."_


----------



## Sylar (Mar 2, 2008)

*Wristcutters: A Love Story*

"Objection, Your Honor: strangling the witness."
"I'm going to allow it."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2008)

Intolerable Cruelty. [No I haven't seen it, I'm proud to say I Googled that one]



Snake_108 said:


> That's Oldboy, great movie.
> 
> This is a rare movie so I'll give two. [from different scenes]
> 
> ...



I'm going to repeat the movie that none of you bastards answered. 

Adding another quote, from another scene:

"Everybody knows Young killed Kim, dick! ... tracy."


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 2, 2008)

dick tracy?

did you motorboat? you did didnt you. you motorboatin son of a bitch you. you sailor you. lol


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Wedding Crashers*

"Hey psycho, we're not gonna discuss this, okay?  It's over.  Now please get out of my Van Halen t-shirt, before you jinx the band and they break up."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> dick tracy?
> 
> did you motorboat? you did didnt you. you motorboatin son of a bitch you. you sailor you. lol



 No, it's not Dick Tracy. I might as well give it up, it's 'Perfect Weapon' a kenpo martial arts flick with Jeff Speakman.


----------



## The Question (Mar 3, 2008)

This might be obvious, but I like this scene.

 "It's disgraceful, you're old enough to be her... her grandfather."
 "Well, I'm as human as the next man."
 "Dad, I _was_ the next man."
 "Oh... ships that pass in the night."


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2008)

jayedynn said:


> This might be obvious, but I like this scene.
> 
> "It's disgraceful, you're old enough to be her... her grandfather."
> "Well, I'm as human as the next man."
> ...



*Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade*

"As your leader, I encourage you from time to time, and always in a respectful manner, to question my logic. If you're unconvinced that a particular plan of action I've decided is the wisest, tell me so, but allow me to convince you and I promise you right here and now, no subject will ever be taboo. Except, of course, the subject that was just under discussion. The price you pay for bringing up either my Chinese or American heritage as a negative is... I collect your fucking head. Just like this fucker here. Now, if any of you sons of bitches got anything else to say, _now's the fucking time!_ " 

[pause] 

"I didn't think so."


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Mar 4, 2008)

*Kill Bill*

- OK, we all have these terrible stories to get over, and you-... 
- It's not true. Some have great stories, pretty stories that take place at lakes with boats and friends and noodle salad. Just no one in this car. But, a lot of people, that's their story. Good times, noodle salad. What makes it so hard is not that you had it bad, but that you're that pissed that so many others had it good.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 4, 2008)

*As Good As It Gets*

Reposting this quote since noone answered it.



Stallyns808 said:


> "Hey psycho, we're not gonna discuss this, okay?  It's over.  Now please get out of my Van Halen t-shirt, before you jinx the band and they break up."


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> So what's the new quote?





> the


**


----------



## illusion (Mar 4, 2008)

Sasori said:


> *the*



That's an easy one, *Never Ending Story*, *"the nothing".*

Seriously though, ya gotta give us more than one word man.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2008)

Wait shit how did u get that ??


----------



## BAMF from hell (Mar 4, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *As Good As It Gets*
> 
> Reposting this quote since noone answered it.



*the wedding singer*


"... they don't look like any engins ive ever seen"
"thats becease they,re not engins woman, they,re jews"


----------



## The Question (Mar 4, 2008)

*Shanghai Noon* (I think)


"Is it true that there's a point on a man's head where if you shoot it, it will blow up?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hot Fuzz* that quote was used before in here.

"I'm down. I've got the 411, and you are not going out and getting jiggy with some boy.  I don't care how dope his ride is, my momma didn't raise no fool!"


----------



## The Question (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh was it? Sorry, I was too lazy to look back through all the pages.  I should have chosen a different quote.


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 5, 2008)

"I eat breakfast 300 yards from an army of cubans that were trained to kill me, so don't think, for one second, you can come down here and make me nervous."


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Mar 5, 2008)

^ I don't know! 

Sorry, but I had to post this one:
*"BE MY FRIEND, PLEASE!!!!"*


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Hot Fuzz* that quote was used before in here.
> 
> "I'm down. I've got the 411, and you are not going out and getting jiggy with some boy.  I don't care how dope his ride is, my momma didn't raise no fool!"



*10 Things I Hate About You*



Puddin Pops said:


> "I eat breakfast 300 yards from *4000* Cubans that were trained to kill me, so don't think you can come down here, *flash a badge* and make me nervous."



*A Few Good Men* 




Pretty_Vacant said:


> ^ I don't know!
> 
> Sorry, but I had to post this one:
> * "BE MY FRIEND, PLEASE!!!!" *



Not a clue.



"Sorry. That last hand nearly killed me."


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm really not sure, but I know I've heard it before. 

"I was saving that bacon."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 5, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> I'm really not sure, but I know I've heard it before.
> 
> "I was saving that bacon."



I Am Legend. 

--

*crushes bug with shoe* 

"Homicide ****. Now how you gonna solve that one?" *laughs*

"Good question ****. First I'd establish a motive .. in this case the killer saw the size of the bug's DICK and became insanely jealous."


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 5, 2008)

^
Ace Ventura Pet Detective....One of Jim's best movies.


“Now that is what I call a Sack Lunch….Numnumnumnumnumnum”


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 5, 2008)

"English, motherf*cker! Do you speak it?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle* 

"I know Ms. Pac-Man is special. She's fun. She's cute. She swallows."


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Mar 6, 2008)

Ia sorreh Noah ;____;

I'll at least put you out of your misery as I am quite crap at movie quotes:
Mine was from *Larger Than Life* - it's Bill Murray screaming at a dog that comes growling and snarling at him.
Best line in the whole film 

/reply


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 7, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle*
> 
> "I know Ms. Pac-Man is special. She's fun. She's cute. She swallows."



^Van Wilder


"Brace up Yards, you Cack Handed Deck Apes."


*If you get this one you are the Shit.*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 7, 2008)

the third *PotC* movie *At World's End*

"I think I should warn you all when a vampire bites it, it's never a pretty sight. No two bloodsuckers go the same way. Some yell and scream. Some go quietly. Some explode. Some implode. But all will try to take you with them."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Road House*

"Why don't you go haunt a house? Rattle some chains or something."


----------



## Sylar (Mar 11, 2008)

*Ghost*

"What do you do for recreation?"
"Oh, the usual. I bowl. Drive around. The occasional acid flashback."


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 11, 2008)

The Big Lebowski

"Summer romances begin for all kinds of reasons, but when all is said and done, they have one thing in common. They're shooting stars, a spectacular moment of light in the heavens, fleeting glimpse of eternity, and in a flash they're gone."


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 11, 2008)

The Notebook

Person 1: Live or Die man?
Person 2: DIE!
Person 1: Wrong....*HONK!


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 11, 2008)

Karate Kid 2



You see, I have a story too, Mr. Bailey. I had a friend once. A dear friend. I turned him in to save his life. He died. But he wanted it that way. Things went bad for my friend, and they went bad for me, too.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 11, 2008)

*Once Upon a Time in America*

"Madam, we must have waffles! We must all have waffles forthwith! We must all think, and we must all have waffles, and think each and every one of us to the very best of his ability..."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 11, 2008)

*The Ladykillers*

"What we do in life echoes in eternity."


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *The Ladykillers*
> 
> "What we do in life echoes in eternity."



*300*

Here's a slightly different one; it's still from a Movie but there is something different about it:

"Are you Okay?"

"Jackie always Okay!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 11, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *300*



It's from *Gladiator* actually, unless it was also said in 300.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 11, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *300*
> 
> Here's a slightly different one; it's still from a Movie but there is something different about it:
> 
> ...





*Rush Hour 2* but the outtakes at the end! I actually remember that one very vividly!

A long but memorable one, if you seen the film you will get it right away!

_"Drainage! Drainage, Eli, you boy. Drained dry. I'm so sorry. Here, if you have a milkshake, and I have a milkshake, and I have a straw. There it is, that's a straw, you see? You watching?. And my straw reaches acroooooooss the room, and starts to drink your milkshake... I... drink... your... milkshake!
sluuuuuuurp
I drink it up!"_


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 11, 2008)

^ *There will be blood*, excellent movie.

_"I'm not the guy you kill. I'm the guy you buy! Are you so fucking blind that you don't even see what I am? I sold out Arthur for 80 grand. I'm your easiest problem and you're gonna kill me?"_


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Michael Clayton*

"The secret impresses no one. The trick you use it for is everything."


----------



## Sylar (Mar 11, 2008)

*The Prestige*

"Dammit, are you boys gonna chase down your leads or are you gonna sit drinkin' coffee in the one house in the state where I know my boy ain't at?"


----------



## Koi (Mar 12, 2008)

*Raising Arizona.*

"You know, I know another little boy who has a horse. His name's Edward. The boy, not the horse."


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 12, 2008)

Collateral

"I'm going to kidnap the President of the United States."


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 12, 2008)

*National Treasure 2*


"Run! Get to da choppa!!"


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 12, 2008)

*Predator*, lol.

_"I'm having a kid. Your little boy's growing up, I got a girl pregnant, now I gotta go visit her. She lives in Reno, I don't know how I'm gonna get there. Probably have to take Mom's car. But, we're gonna live together. We're gonna live in the trailer park. Her name's Shirley, she's real great"_


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2008)

Would that be Disturbia?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 12, 2008)

oi...i have no clue where that came from...

anyways:


"Yes to the first and yes to the second, but only if we can stay as close to shore as possible"


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

If you don't know don't post a quote.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 12, 2008)

It was from Disturbia, Raiden. Post a quote.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I'll post a quote to keep things moving.

"While you were still learning to spell your name, I was being trained to conquer galaxies!"


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 13, 2008)

Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000

"Who sent you?"
"Batman."


----------



## byooki (Mar 13, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> "Who sent you?"
> "Batman."



The Punisher

"I'm saying... I'm saying I - I'm an insect who dreamt he was a man and loved it. But now the dream is over... and the insect is awake."


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 13, 2008)

byooki said:


> The Punisher
> 
> "I'm saying... I'm saying I - I'm an insect who dreamt he was a man and loved it. But now the dream is over... and the insect is awake."



*The Fly*

"Mr Anderson; welcome back. We missed you."


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

*The Matrix Revolutions*


"Let me ask you a question: if the rule you followed led you here, of what use was the rule?"


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 14, 2008)

Parallax said:


> *The Matrix Revolutions*
> 
> "Let me ask you a question: if the rule you followed led you here, of what use was the rule?"



*No Country For Old Men*

"Our Father I thank thee that in thy great mercy, thou hast taken pity on my great loneliness and now out of the silence of the night has brought two of thy lonely children together, and sent me a friend to be a light to mine eyes and a comfort in time of trouble. Amen."


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2008)

*Bride of Frankenstein*

"I'll bitchslap you back to Africa!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Rush Hour 2*

"Don't worry, it could be worse.  He could be a white guy."


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2008)

*Shanghai Noon*

"Look, I know you've experienced a loss, but this relationship just can't work, I mean you're a cat, I'm black, and I'm not gonna be hurt again."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 15, 2008)

*I, Robot*

"Do you have bathrooms here or do I have to shit in a plant?"


----------



## Sylar (Mar 16, 2008)

*Grandma's Boy*

"I don't believe in weakness... it costs too much."


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 17, 2008)

^Alright; it looks like no-ones getting that one.


"The fate of Billions will depend upon you. Ha, ha, ha...Sorry."


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

Mortal Kombat

"You know how to drive that thing? I'll get on the gun."
"Don't miss."
"Don't crash."


----------



## Darwithian (Mar 17, 2008)

^Red vs. Blue??? Is that it???


"If you're gonna jump, let me get a crack at that pussy first..."


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> "You know how to drive that thing? I'll get on the gun."
> "Don't miss."
> "Don't crash."



That's actually AVP2, right?



Darwithian said:


> ^Red vs. Blue??? Is that it???
> 
> 
> "If you're gonna jump, let me get a crack at that pussy first..."



Clerks 2.


_"You see, I have a story too, Mr. Bailey. I had a friend once. A dear friend. I turned him in to save his life. He died. But he wanted it that way. Things went bad for my friend, and they went bad for me, too."_


----------



## Sylar (Mar 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Grandma's Boy*
> 
> "I don't believe in weakness... it costs too much."



Just for the record that was *Ocean's 11*. 



> Clerks 2.
> 
> "You see, I have a story too, Mr. Bailey. I had a friend once. A dear friend. I turned him in to save his life. He died. But he wanted it that way. Things went bad for my friend, and they went bad for me, too."



*Once Upon a Time in America*

"We look like bad guys! Incompetent bad guys!"


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, it was AVP2.

The Incredibles

"God, I'm so tired."
"Sleep when you die, man."


----------



## byooki (Mar 18, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Yes, it was AVP2.
> 
> The Incredibles
> 
> ...



*Alien Resurrection*

"He's nothing but a low-down, double-dealing, backstabbing, larcenous perverted worm! Hanging's too good for him. Burning's too good for him! He should be torn into little bitsy pieces and buried alive!"


----------



## Fin (Mar 18, 2008)

*Heavy Metal*

"Ever seen a man executed?" 
"No." 
"What I suggest is you go to an execution, and see a man be killed. You watch him die, and you watch him beg!"


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2008)

*A Time to Kill*

"The Immortals. They failed our king's test, and a man who fancies himself a god feels a very human chill crawl up his spine."


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *A Time to Kill*
> 
> "The Immortals. They failed our king's test, and a man who fancies himself a god feels a very human chill crawl up his spine."



*300*

"When someone stands in the way of True Justice, you simply walk up behind them, and Stab them in the Heart."


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Batman Begins*

"In the fifth, your ass goes down. Say it."
"In the fifth, my ass goes down."


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> *Batman Begins*
> 
> "In the fifth, your ass goes down. Say it."
> "In the fifth, my ass goes down."



*Pulp Fiction.*

"And theres another example. Well here I am in the car by myself, talking to myself. That, _that_, is Chaos."


----------



## Talon. (Mar 18, 2008)

"first id establish a motive. in this case, the killer had seen the size of the victims DICK, and became extremely jealous...then id lose 50 pounds PORKIN' HIS WIFE!"


dammit idk about yours masamune1 cant figure it out


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

^ *Oliver Twist*

_"He knew the risks, he didn't have to be there. It rains... you get wet."_


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Heat*

"Excuse me, your balls are showing. Bumblebee-tuna!"


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

^ *AV: When Nature Calls*

_"My God! Let me get a look at you. You know, you look like shit. What's your secret?" _


----------



## Jayka (Mar 19, 2008)

The Score

You've been on the force so long you think you've seen it all, but you haven't. 'Cause life's always got one more surprise for you. And sometimes, it's a big one.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Fallen*

"What? No roll, Hondo."
"How do you know I didn't?"
"You didn't, did you?"
"They only roll in John Woo movies, not in real life."


----------



## ninhoic (Mar 19, 2008)

SWAT?

"Nothing's more suspicious than frog's breath."
i feel like a little kid for using that...


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Nightmare Before Christmas*

"Yeah, it looked like your mom, dude!"
"Yeah, that would make her your mom too, doofus."
"Whatever."


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't know

"May the force be with you."


----------



## Talon. (Mar 19, 2008)

*Star Wars VI: Return of the jedi*
oh and uh, stallyn808s was tmnt

"A BLACK SHERRIF?????"
"Hey, it worked in blazing saddles!"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 19, 2008)

*Robin Hood: Men in Tights*

"I'm here for the gangbang?"


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

^ *Old School*

_"Wow. Never ceases to amaze me. What cologne you gonna go with? London Gentleman, or wait. No, no, no. Hold on. Blackbeard's Delight."_


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 19, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> ^ *Old School*
> 
> _"Wow. Never ceases to amaze me. What cologne you gonna go with? London Gentleman, or wait. No, no, no. Hold on. Blackbeard's Delight."_


*
^Anchorman: Legend of Ron Burgundy*

What you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

^ *Billy Madison, I loved that scene *

_"Hey, hey, hey. You wanna go to jail or you wanna go home? Let me quarterback this thing. Mark, Paul, you kicked the door down. Jeff's the first one through. Roger shoots Jeff twice, bang bang. Our new guy, Hoyt, he's in second. Drops Roger with some fine shotgun work. Now who shot Roger?"_


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Training Day*

"Doctors are sadists who like to play God and watch lesser people scream."


----------



## byooki (Mar 20, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> "Doctors are sadists who like to play God and watch lesser people scream."




*Juno*

"No fuckin' way! You fuckin' notice this? I got fuckin' shot in the face! I went and got the fuckin' money! I got shot pickin' it up! I've been up for 36 fuckin' hours! I'm takin' that fuckin' car! That fucker's mine!"


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2008)

*^Fargo*

_"Out-of-town shooters. That's what I said. I remember hearing myself saying, "Out-of-town shooters." You know what? You don't pay a ho to fuck you. You pay her to leave. What you pay out-of-town shooters to do? You pay them to get the hell back out of town. That's why I asked for out-of-town shooters. What'd I get? In-town shooters. Someone decided to hire in-town shooters. You know what else I got for my money? In-town police. In-town trouble. Who's got to get in the ring with me on this?"_


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 21, 2008)

Four Brothers


You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny. 
 What do you mean I'm funny?  It's funny, you know. It's a good story, it's funny, you're a funny guy. 

 what do you mean, you mean the way I talk? What? 
 It's just, you know. You're just funny, it's... funny, the way you tell the story and everything. 
 Funny how? What's funny about it?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2008)

itachijunky said:


> Four Brothers
> 
> 
> You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny.
> ...



If it's *Goodfellas*, I already posted that Quote.

"How could I forget you? You're the only person I know."


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 22, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> If it's *Goodfellas*, I already posted that Quote.
> 
> "How could I forget you? You're the only person I know."




Sorry about that I must have missed it... Yes it's Goodfellows.

Your  quote is Bourne Identity

" thank you, Adolf"


----------



## twilightfrk (Mar 23, 2008)

itachijunky said:


> Sorry about that I must have missed it... Yes it's Goodfellows.
> 
> Your quote is Bourne Identity
> 
> " thank you, Adolf"


 
Hope and Glory

"I wouldn't give a bucket of piss for your future."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 24, 2008)

^ Young Guns. 

"You come to my country, you take my money you don't even have the grace to learn how to speak my language?!"


----------



## Sylar (Mar 24, 2008)

*Falling Down*

"The law is a human institution."


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 24, 2008)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?



 " One from the vaults... Don't be upset. It was a mercy killing. He had a certain naive charm, but no muscle."


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 24, 2008)

> " One from the vaults... Don't be upset. It was a mercy killing. He had a certain naive charm, but no muscle."



The Rocky Horror Picture Show

Bet you can't guess this one 
"Mr. Anderson! Surprised to see me?"


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 24, 2008)

lost_in_the_darkness said:


> The Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 
> Bet you can't guess this one
> "Mr. Anderson! Surprised to see me?"



One of the Matrix movies?  That would be Agent Smith talking.  (Tell me if I'm right 'cause I'm not sure).



"I don't think he knows about second breakfast."


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring

"Anything to declare?"
"Yeah. Don't go to England."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 24, 2008)

Snatch!

"Everything that guy just said is bullshit. Thank you."


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 24, 2008)

*^ My cousin vinny*

_"Maybe if I stick your head through that window over there you'll get unconfused. Give me the fuckin money."_


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> *^ My cousin vinny*
> 
> _"Maybe if I stick your head through that window over there you'll get unconfused. Give me the fuckin money."_




Casino


I'm waiting in this cell because I have to know... have I been guilty all this time?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 26, 2008)

itachijunky said:


> Casino
> 
> 
> I'm waiting in this cell because I have to know... have I been guilty all this time?



*Pink Floyd The Wall*

"Fuck. Shit. _Jesus_."

"Fuck, Shit, Jesus is right."


----------



## Munken (Mar 26, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Pink Floyd The Wall*
> 
> "Fuck. Shit. _Jesus_."
> 
> "Fuck, Shit, Jesus is right."



*Lucky number slevin?*

_"It comes down a simple choice, really. Either get busy living, or get busy dying."_


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 26, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption. One of the classics.

"Tattoo on the lower back? Might as well be a bullseye."


----------



## Wilham (Mar 26, 2008)

*Wedding Crashers*

Man A: [rings door buzzer]
Man B: [mail flap opens, revealing a pair of crazed eyes] Who's there?
Man A: [pauses] Ahhh, is...
Man B: What do you want?
Man A: Is this the Stewart residence?
Man B: Why are you here?
Man A: Ahh, I've come about the roo...
Man B: WHAT DO YOU WANT?
Man A: I've come about the roo...
Man B: Don't have, no way!
Man A: I - I, uh, do you have a room for rent?
Man B: Not for rent!
Man A: I thought it was for rent!
Man B: Fuck off!
[mail flap closes]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2008)

god it seems like every tim i post in this frikin thread its a quote i dont know.

"If youre us from the future, then whats Our favorite number?"

"69!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 27, 2008)

If you don't know the quote, then DON'T POST. Those are the rules.


Wilham said:


> Man A: [rings door buzzer]
> Man B: [mail flap opens, revealing a pair of crazed eyes] Who's there?
> Man A: [pauses] Ahhh, is...
> Man B: What do you want?
> ...


*Revenge of the Nerds*

"Are you nuts? This is the 90's. We're gonna sue you."


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2008)

''when you gota go you gota go''


----------



## Noah (Mar 27, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> If you don't know the quote, then DON'T POST. Those are the rules.
> *Revenge of the Nerds*
> 
> "Are you nuts? This is the 90's. We're gonna sue you."



*Suburban Commando*. Goddamn. I forgot all about that golden little turd. 

Speaking of which...

"He called the shit poop!"


----------



## Wilham (Mar 27, 2008)

I wanna say* Billy Madison*.

Only cause I watched this last night

"If it isn't Captain Clip-On. Guess who almost signed for unemployment today?"


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Gremlins*

_(after sneezing)

"Sorry; I'm allergic to Bullshit."_


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 27, 2008)

*I, Robot*

"He wrote plays. Plays? You know, like TV without the box."


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 27, 2008)

*^ Renaissance man*

_" So you're saying you didn't do it, fine. We'll take your money, and we'll be on our way. When it turns out you're lying, I'm gonna spend every nickel of that money to fuck you up. I'm gonna bribe cops to go after you, I'm gonna pay guys to go after your weak fuckin' crew, and I'm gonna tell all the guys I know that you're a C.I. and a rat, and I know a lot of people."_


----------



## Levithian (Mar 27, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> *^ Renaissance man*
> 
> _" So you're saying you didn't do it, fine. We'll take your money, and we'll be on our way. When it turns out you're lying, I'm gonna spend every nickel of that money to fuck you up. I'm gonna bribe cops to go after you, I'm gonna pay guys to go after your weak fuckin' crew, and I'm gonna tell all the guys I know that you're a C.I. and a rat, and I know a lot of people."_



*GoneBabyGone.


Retails for about $109.95. It's got a walnut stock, cobalt blue steel, and a hair trigger. That's right. Shop smart. Shop S-Mart. You got that? *


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 27, 2008)

"You Are A Toyyyyyy" This was should be easy.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Army Of Darkness*

"And the other rules? Well, the other rules are Russian and complicated."

@Zabuza
Answer first before posting a quote!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Rollerball*

_"TRY GETTING A RESERVATION AT DORSIA NOW YOU FUCKING STUPID BASTARD!"_


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 29, 2008)

American Psycho 



So that's where I found myself. No, I should choose my words more wisely. This is the world I sought out. The land of the perpetual night party. Day swallowing night and night swallowing day.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2008)

itachijunky said:


> American Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> So that's where I found myself. No, I should choose my words more wisely. This is the world I sought out. The land of the perpetual night party. Day swallowing night and night swallowing day.



*The Salton Sea.*

_"How odd that it should end this way for us after so many stimulating encounters. I almost regret it. Where shall I find a new adversary so close to my own level?" 

"Try the local sewer."_


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 29, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> _"How odd that it should end this way for us after so many stimulating encounters. I almost regret it. Where shall I find a new adversary so close to my own level?"
> 
> "Try the local sewer."_


*Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark* What is Indiana's real name? (No, not the actor )

"And now for something completely different."


----------



## Crimson Sky (Mar 30, 2008)

*Monty Python* meaning of life?

"You're so wise... you're like a minature buddha, covered in hair."


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark* What is Indiana's real name? (No, not the actor )



Henry Jones, Jr.



Crimson Sky said:


> *Monty Python* meaning of life?
> 
> "You're so wise... you're like a minature buddha, covered in hair."



*Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy.*

_"Now the whole world will know you died scratching my balls!"_


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

^ *Casino Royale*

_"When you decide to be something, you can be it. That's what they don't tell you in the church. When I was your age they would say we can become cops, or criminals. Today, what I'm saying to you is this: when you're facing a loaded gun, what's the difference?"_


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 30, 2008)

*Clerks*

"Can you believe this my girlfriend sucked thirty seven dicks?" "In a row?" "Try not to suck any dick on your way through the parking lot!  Where do you think you are going?"


----------



## plox (Mar 30, 2008)

damn how do you guys figure out the movie that goes with the quote?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 30, 2008)

Gr8 Destroyer: That's not how it works. You're supposed to guess a movie quote someone's posting, not say a quote and then say the movie in the same post.

And people shouldn't be posting their own quotes while completely skipping the previous post. At least make an effort and guess.


Sasuke said:


> ^ *Casino Royale*
> 
> _"When you decide to be something, you can be it. That's what they don't tell you in the church. When I was your age they would say we can become cops, or criminals. Today, what I'm saying to you is this: when you're facing a loaded gun, what's the difference?"_


*The Departed*. I've seen it several times.

My turn:
_"You are not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis. You are the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world."_


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 31, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Gr8 Destroyer: That's not how it works. You're supposed to guess a movie quote someone's posting, not say a quote and then say the movie in the same post.
> 
> And people shouldn't be posting their own quotes while completely skipping the previous post. At least make an effort and guess.
> 
> ...




*Fight Club*

_"What are you doing!?"_

"Tomatoes, Sausages, Nice Crispy Bacon."


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 31, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Fight Club*
> 
> _"What are you doing!?"_
> 
> "Tomatoes, Sausages, Nice Crispy Bacon."


*The Lord of the Rings: the Fellowship of the Ring*

"Have you ever tried _not_ being a mutant?"


----------



## RodMack (Mar 31, 2008)

^ *X2*

"I never fucked anybody over in my life didn't have it coming to them. You got that? All I have in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break them for no one. Do you understand? That piece of shit up there, I never liked him, I never trusted him. For all I know he had me set up and had my friend Angel Fernandez killed. But that's history. I'm here, he's not. Do you wanna go on with me, you say it. You don't, then you make a move."


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Scarface*

"When I get outta here, think I'm gonna get laid."
"Yeah, you might want to clean up a little bit first."


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 1, 2008)

*Resident Evil*

I've got a Police Commissioner so far up my ass, if he spits it's coming out of my mouth.


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bad Boys 2*

"I'm not even supposed to be here today!"


----------



## Catterix (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bad Boys ...2?*

"Take car. Go to mum's. Kill Phil - "Sorry." - grab Liz, go to the Winchester, have a nice cold pint, and wait for all of this to blow over. How's that for a slice of fried gold?"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 1, 2008)

Catterix said:


> *Bad Boys ...2?*
> 
> "Take car. Go to mum's. Kill Phil - "Sorry." - grab Liz, go to the Winchester, have a nice cold pint, and wait for all of this to blow over. How's that for a slice of fried gold?"


*Shaun of the Dead*

"I know you saw us. I wanted you to see! You are no longer in my heart!"


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Shaun of the Dead*
> 
> "I know you saw us. I wanted you to see! You are no longer in my heart!"



*Hero.*

"Thats the trouble with the world today, no-one takes the time to do a really _sinister_ interrogation anymore. It's a lost art"


----------



## Calgar (Apr 1, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Hero.*
> 
> "Thats the trouble with the world today, no-one takes the time to do a really _sinister_ interrogation anymore. It's a lost art"



Goldeneye

Detective Greenly: What if it was one guy with six guns?
Paul Smecker: Why don't you let me do the thinking, huh, genius?


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 1, 2008)

Catterix skipped mine.
Calgar's quote is from Boondocks Saints I think...

reposting mine...
"I'm not even supposed to be here today!"


----------



## mister_napolean (Apr 1, 2008)

Clerks
"We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, laughers, screamers... Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get into locked a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can. The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge, and I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon. "


----------



## RodMack (Apr 1, 2008)

^ *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*

"This dock is off-limits to civilians."
"I'm terribly sorry, I didn't know. If I see one, I shall inform you immediately."


----------



## Emery (Apr 1, 2008)

^ Pirates of The Carribean: Curse of the Black Pearl



"You don't want girls to think you suck dick at fucking pussy. "


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 1, 2008)

Superbad. one of the worst movies of all time.

"You realize we're all going to go to college as virgins. They probably have special dorms for people like us."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2008)

superbad?

"you think thats air you breathing now?"


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 1, 2008)

wrong wrong wrong

superbad sucked, why would i quote it?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 1, 2008)

American Pie?


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 1, 2008)

yes yes, now quote?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 1, 2008)

That Clerks one was so easy it's insane. As was American Pie.

Here's a PG quote:
"What if my jerking off gets 'em all sex nuts and retard strong, and then suddenly I'm trying shove him off as he's trying to shove my dick in his mouth?"


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 1, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> That Clerks one was so easy it's insane. As was American Pie.
> 
> Here's a PG quote:
> "What if my jerking off gets 'em all sex nuts and retard strong, and then suddenly I'm trying shove him off as he's trying to shove my dick in his mouth?"



clerks 2

"Frost. Sometimes it makes the blade stick."


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 1, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> clerks 2
> 
> "Frost. Sometimes it makes the blade stick."


*Gladiator*

"Imagine what I could have done with your eyes...or your heart."


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Gladiator*
> 
> "Imagine what I could have done with your eyes...or your heart."



*Howls Moving Castle*

"How would you feel if every time you had to take a piss you had to do a fuckin' hand stand?"


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Resevoir Dogs*

"It was outdoor detail - and May is one damn fine month to be working outdoors."


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Resevoir Dogs*
> 
> "."



*The Shawshank Redemption*

"Do not concentrate on the finger or you will miss all that heavenly glory."


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Batman said:


> *The Shawshank Redemption*
> 
> "Do not concentrate on the finger or you will miss all that heavenly glory."



*Enter the Dragon.*

"Bunch of slack-jawed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) around here. This stuff will make you a god damned sexual Tyrannosaurus. Like me."


----------



## RodMack (Apr 2, 2008)

^ *Blain*

"Have you ever seen one of these? Have you ever used one? Don't ever because, they're very very bad. But right now I need you to aim it at the bad guy who's following us, and shoot him in the head."


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 2, 2008)

*Once Upon a Time in Mexico*
Sands-

"How 'bout some gold bracelets?"


----------



## Emery (Apr 2, 2008)

Mashiro said:


> *Once Upon a Time in Mexico*
> Sands-
> 
> "How 'bout some gold bracelets?"



*Napoleon Dynamite*... I think.


"Fuck you, batteries!"


----------



## RodMack (Apr 2, 2008)

^ *Once*

"Don't fuck with the Jedi Master, son."


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 2, 2008)

Gotta be Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.

"Well, I believe in the soul, the cock, the pussy, the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated crap. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot, soft-core pornography, opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days"


----------



## Emery (Apr 2, 2008)

Mashiro said:


> Gotta be Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.
> 
> "Well, I believe in the soul, the cock, the pussy, the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated crap. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot, soft-core pornography, opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days"



*Bull Durham.*

"My great, great, great granddaddy was a pimp and a slave. He would have his hoes out in the field picking his cotton for him. He didn't have to do a God damn thing!"


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 2, 2008)

*Dead Presidents* I just watched it like 10 mins ago 

"You should've gone to China, you know, 'cause I hear they give away babies like free iPods. You know, they pretty much just put them in those t-shirt guns and shoot them out at sporting events."


----------



## laly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Juno.* Awesome movie.

"(a) I end up taking a road trip to the suburbs where I find my drunk ass point guard on top of Daddy's little princess. 
(b) Actually, I was on the bottom, coach, she was on the top."


----------



## RodMack (Apr 2, 2008)

^ *Coach Carter*

"Who the heck is that?"
"Wayne Gretzky on steroids?"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 2, 2008)

RodMack said:


> ^ *Coach Carter*
> 
> "Who the heck is that?"
> "Wayne Gretzky on steroids?"


*Teenage Mutant Turtles*, FTFW!!!!

"Wear thick socks, Gordon."


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Teenage Mutant Turtles*, FTFW!!!!
> 
> "Wear thick socks, Gordon."



*Mighty Ducks?*



RodMack said:


> ^ *Blain*



What's Blain?

That's the wrong answer so I'll repeat:


_"Bunch of slack-jawed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) around here. This stuff will make you a god damned sexual Tyrannosaurus. Like me."_


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 3, 2008)

*Predator*

_Charles, get the rifle out. We're being fucked._


----------



## Levithian (Apr 3, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> *Predator*
> 
> _Charles, get the rifle out. We're being fucked._



*Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.


Zed: Bring out the Gimp. 
Maynard: But the Gimp's sleeping. 
Zed: Well, I guess you're gonna have to go wake him up now, won't you? *


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 3, 2008)

*Pulp Fiction*

_You ain't from this planet are you, Vincent? Who is gonna mug two black fellas, holding pistols, sat in a car that is worth less than your shirt?_

No hollywood movies can beat these movies!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Snatch*

"Don't say anything about my fiancee's weight, she's sensitive."
"Man you must have one of them fat-assed, Taco Bell, McDonalds eating big booty-assed girls."


----------



## RodMack (Apr 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> What's Blain?
> 
> That's the wrong answer so I'll repeat:
> 
> ...


Sorry. I put the name of the character who said it, not the movie. xD



Stallyns808 said:


> *Snatch*
> 
> "Don't say anything about my fiancee's weight, she's sensitive."
> "Man you must have one of them fat-assed, Taco Bell, McDonalds eating big booty-assed girls."


*Money Talks*

"If you can find a greasier sandwich, you're in Mexico!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 4, 2008)

*The Simpsons Movie*

"Oooh girl, you so tight!"
"Wrong hole, fool!"


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, if no-one's got it by now I guess they'll never get it, so I'll add a new one:

_"You're crazy."

"Yeah. Ain't it cool?"_


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2008)

^hmm i think broken arrow, maybe face off, but im pretty sure its brokern arrow
"I don't know why he saved my life. Maybe in those last moments he loved life more than he ever had before. Not just his life, anybody's life, my life. All he'd wanted were the same answers the rest of us want. Where did I come from? Where am I going? How long have I got? All I could do was sit there and watch him die. "


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^hmm i think broken arrow, maybe face off, but im pretty sure its brokern arrow
> "I don't know why he saved my life. Maybe in those last moments he loved life more than he ever had before. Not just his life, anybody's life, my life. All he'd wanted were the same answers the rest of us want. Where did I come from? Where am I going? How long have I got? All I could do was sit there and watch him die. "



*Blade Runner*

"Now I know what I have to do now. I gotta keep breathing. Because tomorrow the sun will rise, and who knows what the tide could bring?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 9, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> "Oooh girl, you so tight!"
> "Wrong hole, fool!"



This quote came from *Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood*.



hcheng02 said:


> "Now I know what I have to do now. I gotta keep breathing. Because tomorrow the sun will rise, and who knows what the tide could bring?"



*Cast Away*

"The First Amendment gives us the right to say what we want."
"Oh, shut the fuck up."


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like something from A Few Good Men but I know thats wrong 


*ROCK'N'ROLL IS OVER!!! ROCK'N'ROLL NEVER DIES!!!*


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> This quote came from *Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Scary Movie*

_"I need a urine sample. If you could fill this beaker for me?" 

"From here?" _


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2008)

*Never Say Never Again*

Good shit, huh? It's good for two things: degreasing engines and killing brain cells.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 9, 2008)

*The Matrix.*

_"God is on our side because he hates the Yanks." 

"God is not on our side because he hates idiots also."_


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 9, 2008)

*The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly*

"No harm ever came from opening a chest."
"Yeah, right, and no harm ever came from reading a book. You remember how that one went?"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2008)

that isnt mummy returns is it?

Your sad devotion to that ancient religion has not helped you conjure up the stolen data tapes, or given you clairvoyance enough to find the rebels' hidden fortress... 

I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 9, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> that isnt mummy returns is it?


Actually, it was _The Mummy_, but close enough.


> Your sad devotion to that ancient religion has not helped you conjure up the stolen data tapes, or given you clairvoyance enough to find the rebels' hidden fortress...
> 
> I find your lack of faith disturbing.


*Star Wars: A New Hope*

_"A man who worships death. Can we trust him?"
"He's not the one I'm worried about."_


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Actually, it was _The Mummy_, but close enough.



Actually, it is from *The Mummy Returns*.



> _"A man who worships death. Can we trust him?"
> "He's not the one I'm worried about."_



*King Solomon's Mines*

"Great, I'm in the worst place in the world and I'm not even being paid for it."


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

*Jurasic Park 3* I believe 


"What am I supposed to do? Walk around with their little corpses stuck to my finger nails?"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 10, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *King Solomon's Mines*


Actually, it is from _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Actually, it is from _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_.



 Crap.



Chatulio said:


> "What am I supposed to do? Walk around with their little corpses stuck to my finger nails?"



*Overboard*, I think.

"Why don't you take your PhD and stick it up your A S S!"


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2008)

"Somebody throw the goddamned bomb!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> "Somebody throw the goddamned bomb!"



*The Simpsons Movie*

You didn't even answer mines.



Stallyns808 said:


> "Why don't you take your PhD and stick it up your A S S!"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2008)

accepted

Drainage! Drainage, Eli! Drained dry, you boy! If you have a milkshake and I have a milkshake and I have a straw and my straw reaches across the room and starts to drink your milkshake. I drink your milkshake! I drink it up!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 12, 2008)

*There Will Be Blood*

"Yo man, tell me somethin' about me."
"You masturbate more than anybody on the planet."
"Aw fuck, everyone knows that. Tell me something nobody else knows."
"When you do it, you are thinkin' about guys."
"Dude, not all the time!"


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 12, 2008)

> "Yo man, tell me somethin' about me."
> "You masturbate more than anybody on the planet."
> "Aw fuck, everyone knows that. Tell me something nobody else knows."
> "When you do it, you are thinkin' about guys."
> "Dude, not all the time!"



*Dogma*



> Good shot! OK, he's dead; let's go get 'im. That's another one for the fire.



I'll give ya a hint its one of the last lines in the movie


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol, *Night of the Living Dead* so cheesy.

"I do have a test today. that wasn't bullshit. It's on European socialism. I mean, really, what's the point? I'm not European. I don't plan on being European. So who cares if they're socialists? They could be fascist anarchists. It still doesn't change the fact that I don't own a car. Not that I condone fascism, or any -ism for that matter. -Ism's in my opinion are not good. A person should not believe in an -ism, he should believe in himself. I quote John Lennon, "I don't believe in The Beatles, I just believe in me." Good point there. After all, he was the walrus. I could be the walrus. I'd still have to bum rides off people."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

BEEP BEEP Richie! They ALL float down here. When you're down here with us, you'll float too!


----------



## ishi-chan (Apr 13, 2008)

It

"I like corny. I'm looking for corny in my life."


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 13, 2008)

The Holiday

"IT'S A TRAP!" 


C'mon juss guess!


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 13, 2008)

lulz, Return of the Jedi 

"They'll fix you, they fix everything"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Robocop* 

"Use small children as shields. Bears like soft tender meat."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

semi pro

What's happening to our hood?


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 13, 2008)

> What's happening to our hood?



*Be Kind Rewind..* I think

If i'm right : 



> When you have to shoot, shoot, don't talk.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 13, 2008)

i seriously have an inconvinience right now......idk wat this is
ummm good bad and the ugly?

"rubber chicken, big sunglasses, Bazooka"
"i have a permt for that"


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 13, 2008)

_The Mask_

"He wears Leopard-spotted underwear, bikini style sir!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Remember The Titans*

"With great power comes... ow!"
"Great responsibility? Try to breathe!"
"I can't, you're kneeling on my balls!"


----------



## Talon. (Apr 13, 2008)

epic movie?

okay children were gonna learn a new math problem 5x2 anyone? dontbe shy give it your best shot. yes clyde? 
twelve?
now lets get an answer from someone who isnt a complete retard


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 13, 2008)

*South Park, bigger Longer and Uncut
*

"My girlfriend sucked 38 dicks"

"In a row?"


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 13, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> *South Park, bigger Longer and Uncut
> *
> 
> "My girlfriend sucked 38 dicks"
> ...



*Clerks*

"I'm shocked, shocked to find that gambling is going on in here."
 "Your winnings, sir."
 "Oh. Thank you very much. Everybody out at once."


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 14, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> *Clerks*
> 
> "I'm shocked, shocked to find that gambling is going on in here."
> "Your winnings, sir."
> "Oh. Thank you very much. Everybody out at once."



Casablanca

"The way your dad looked at it, this watch was your birthright. He'd be damned if any slopes gonna put their greasy yellow hands on his boy's birthright, so he hid it, in the one place he knew he could hide something: his ass. Five long years, he wore this watch up his ass. Then when he died of dysentery, he gave me the watch. I hid this uncomfortable piece of metal up my ass for two years. Then, after seven years, I was sent home to my family. And now, little man, I give the watch to you."


----------



## illusion (Apr 14, 2008)

WILD CARD said:


> "The way your dad looked at it, this watch was your birthright. He'd be damned if any slopes gonna put their greasy yellow hands on his boy's birthright, so he hid it, in the one place he knew he could hide something: his ass. Five long years, he wore this watch up his ass. Then when he died of dysentery, he gave me the watch. I hid this uncomfortable piece of metal up my ass for two years. Then, after seven years, I was sent home to my family. And now, little man, I give the watch to you."



*Pulp Fiction* - Great scene.

_*"You know, you're not that bad looking, when your mouth isn't getting in the way."

"Well, you're not that bad looking either, ya know, when your face isn't getting in the way."*_


----------



## Talon. (Apr 14, 2008)

um....scary movie 2?  
"whats the matter soldier?'
"nothing sir, Im just a little anxious to go kick E.T.s ass"


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 15, 2008)

> "whats the matter soldier?'
> "nothing sir, Im just a little anxious to go kick E.T.s ass"



Ugh... Idependance Day i'm sure (more like Crapapendence Day, amirite)

If i'm right (its an easy one) : 



> You found me beautiful once...
> Honey, you got reeeal ugly!


----------



## schon (Apr 15, 2008)

Army of Darkness




So you're telling me it was one guy with six guns, and he was a senior frigging citizen?


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2008)

um...Spawn?


"KILLER RABBIT RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!!!!!"
-if u cant guess this ill roflmao


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 15, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> um...Spawn?
> 
> 
> "KILLER RABBIT RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!!!!!"
> -if u cant guess this ill roflmao



"Monty Python and the Holy Grail "


-Oh, I'll come, I love hospitals. 
-No you don't, you like Taco Bell! 
-No, one time I was at this hospital, in france, and I met this great chick. 
-Dude, that was a hostel.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 16, 2008)

*BASEketball*

"You can't do this to me, I'm an AMERICAN!"


----------



## RodMack (Apr 17, 2008)

^ *Raiders of the Lost Ark*

"Hey didn't we see these guys on Wrestlemania?"


----------



## Hana (Apr 17, 2008)

^ I know Michaelangelo said it....but I don't remember which TMNT movie it was.

"A fake ID works better than a Guy Fawkes mask. " - lol too easy.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 17, 2008)

*V For Vendetta*

"Well, thank God we cut his legs off."


----------



## Jayka (Apr 17, 2008)

The Ruins 

"I have nothing to do with your silly war."


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 17, 2008)

> "I have nothing to do with your silly war."



Seven Years in Tibet. Didn't really like Pitts accent in that (and hes usually good with them aswell )

"Without a heart I can never really know what it would be like to love someone, or ever really understand trashy novels."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 18, 2008)

*The Wizard of Oz*, I cheated 

"You should have gone to China. You know, 'cause I hear they give away babies like free iPods. You know, they pretty much just put them in those t-shirt guns and shoot them out at sporting events."


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 18, 2008)

> "You should have gone to China. You know, 'cause I hear they give away babies like free iPods. You know, they pretty much just put them in those t-shirt guns and shoot them out at sporting events."



Thats Juno I'm sure. What a great movie that was.



> There's no reason to become alarmed, and we hope you'll enjoy the rest of your flight. By the way, is there anyone on board who knows how to fly a plane?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Airplane!*

"Your Mama's so fat, her pants size is... Um... Um... Bitch, lose some weight!"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2008)

meet the spartans

Remember, Sully, when I promised to kill you last? 
- That's right, Matrix. You did. 
 -I lied.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 18, 2008)

Classic Commando.

"Two little mice ... and so much damage!".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

tango and cash

I've thought of a wonderful present for you... Shall I give you despair? 

heres one other quote from the same movie -

-You came. Even though you're about to break. That's a good sign. 
- So... Why did you come? 
- I think... I wanna be forgiven. Hmmm. More than anything. 
- [amused] By who?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

in case anyone is having trouble heres one more, but this just gives it away 

- That Cloud's a royal pain in the ass. Like always. 
- Cloud is Cloud.


----------



## Jayka (Apr 20, 2008)

That's got to be Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children 

This is a long quote, but I loved the scene!
- "No Jews or Dogs Allowed." Why do all the shops say, "No Jews Allowed"? 
- Oh, that. "Not Allowed" signs are the latest trend! The other day, I was in a shop with my friend the kangaroo, but their sign said, "No Kangaroos Allowed," and I said to my friend, "Well, what can I do? They don't allow kangaroos." 
- Why doesn't our shop have a "Not Allowed" sign? 
- Well, tomorrow, we'll put one up. We won't let in anything we don't like. What don't you like? 
- Spiders. 
- Good. I don't like Visigoths. Tomorrow, we'll get sign: "No Spiders or Visigoths Allowed."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2008)

^out of curiouosity whose that in your sig

*life is beautiful*

That tree's gettin' away with our treasure!


----------



## Jayka (Apr 20, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^out of curiouosity whose that in your sig


Those are Shino (without glasses) and Kiba's sister Hana! ShinoHana is my favourite (crack)pairing 



> That tree's gettin' away with our treasure!


Uh, could that be Pirates of the Carribean? I don't know which one though :/


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2008)

thanxs, its not any of the pirates movies

requoting it here to clear up confusion 

"That tree's gettin' away with our treasure!"


----------



## Miyah (Apr 20, 2008)

^ I have no clue o.o Pirates were my first guess. 

I have two: 

"So when are you ready to die?" (Clue- Action movie) 
"I survived the mid-night rape!" (Clue- Comedy)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2008)

^ you cant give your own quote till you answer mine, thats how it works, and pirates are way off the ballpark

heres another quote same movie

-YES! No more swabbin' the decks! Hooray! 
- I won't have to wash the dishes! 
- I've peeled my last potato! YEE-HAW! 
- WHOOPIE! 
- WHEE!

and the original quote


"That tree's gettin' away with our treasure!"


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 20, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> *V For Vendetta*
> 
> "Well, thank God we cut his legs off."



I'm going to blockbuster to get that one now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2008)

^sigh there should be a restriction on this threads against idiots, why dont you look at one post below the one you quote it said *the ruins*, this is not a thread to chime in your ten cents , either answer the quote or dont bother posting

-YES! No more swabbin' the decks! Hooray! 
- I won't have to wash the dishes! 
- I've peeled my last potato! YEE-HAW! 
- WHOOPIE! 
- WHEE!

and the original quote


"That tree's gettin' away with our treasure!"

-now if we can actually answer my quote


----------



## Jayka (Apr 21, 2008)

I know now! Castle in the Sky!  (I've seen that movie a couple of months ago. Not my favourite studio Ghibli movie, but I enjoyed it! )

Anyway, this one is pretty easy:
"You have a great name. He must kill your name before he kills you."


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 21, 2008)

"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy"


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 21, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy"



The Shining.

This isnt axactly from a movie, but i dont think it will be to hard.

"Lets shake some dust!"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

Jayka said:


> I know now! Castle in the Sky!  (I've seen that movie a couple of months ago. Not my favourite studio Ghibli movie, but I enjoyed it! )
> 
> Anyway, this one is pretty easy:
> "You have a great name. He must kill your name before he kills you."



ill answer this one - Gladiator

^the one above might be hairspray

"-D'you see this? 
- This means "Not welcome".


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 21, 2008)

> D'you see this?
> - This means "Not welcome".



American History X - Great movie indeed:amazed

Heres an easy one : 



> In Sicily, women are more dangerous than shotguns.


----------



## Jayka (Apr 21, 2008)

The Godfather

New one:
- Is that Morse Code? 
- No, SOS. 
- Where did you learn that? 
- Titanic.

This is from the same movie:
- You don't look so good ma'am. 
- And you, Officer Keeney, don't look so hot yourself.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

panic room

As a boy, I'm told, he had a chance encounter with a travelling magician. One version of the story was that the man himself vanished... along with the tree. People began to think he had some sort of special power... or at least that he was a bit different. And then he met her.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 22, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> panic room
> 
> As a boy, I'm told, he had a chance encounter with a travelling magician. One version of the story was that the man himself vanished... along with the tree. People began to think he had some sort of special power... or at least that he was a bit different. And then he met her.



The Illusionist.

"Do you know whats waiting beyond that beach? Immortality! Take it! Its yours!"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

troy

-We all know this deal is as certain as death and taxes. 
- Death and taxes? 
- Yes. 
-Death and taxes? 
- Yes. 
- What an odd pairing.


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 22, 2008)

> -We all know this deal is as certain as death and taxes.
> - Death and taxes?
> - Yes.
> -Death and taxes?
> ...



Meet Joe Black (I think)



> Oh no, look who's with them. Queen Bitch of the Universe.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 22, 2008)

*The Abyss*

"During high school, I played junior hockey and still hold two league records: most time spent in the penalty box; and I was the only guy to ever take off his skate and try to stab somebody."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

happy gilmore

 -You asked for a case, we brought you a case. 
- A case with FOUR STONES in it! Not one or two or three, but four! Four stones! What the hell am I supposed to do with an empty case? 
- We are warriors, not merchants. 
- But you can still count! Look, it's easy. Look at my fingers: four stones, four crates. Zero stones? ZERO CRATES!


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 22, 2008)

*The Fifth Element*. One of my all-time favourite movies.

"Just think of your mind like a movie. You can pause, rewind, or slow down any details you want."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

butterfly effect - a decent movie

"You didn't, did you? 
 You didn't bring it, did you? 
 Well, uh... 
 You *did*! "


----------



## Jayka (Apr 23, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade 

This is pretty much a give-away, but the quote is great!:
-Forgive me sir, but to me, the Navy isn't a business. It's an organization of people who represent the finest aspects of our nation. We have many traditions. In my career, I have encountered most of them. Some are good, some not so good. I would, however not be here today were it not for our greatest tradition of all.
-And what would that be, Chief Brashear?"
-Honor, sir


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Apr 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> "Just think of your mind like a movie. You can pause, rewind, or slow down any details you want."



*Click*

and



Jayka said:


> This is pretty much a give-away, but the quote is great!:
> -Forgive me sir, but to me, the Navy isn't a business. It's an organization of people who represent the finest aspects of our nation. We have many traditions. In my career, I have encountered most of them. Some are good, some not so good. I would, however not be here today were it not for our greatest tradition of all.
> -And what would that be, Chief Brashear?"
> -Honor, sir



*Men of Honor*


This is one of my favorite quotes from one of my favorite movies. It's developed a bit of a cult following, but I don't know if you guys might know it.




> "Twelve milkmen IS theoretically possible. Thirteen is silly. Looks like there's one milkman too many, Coogan!"


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 23, 2008)

> "Twelve milkmen IS theoretically possible. Thirteen is silly. Looks like there's one milkman too many, Coogan!"



Freaked

Incredible! One of the worst performances of my career and they never doubted it for a second.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Ferris Buellers Day Off*

Here's a tricky-ish one. Unless you know it, of course.

"Mr -, you have been called the Da Vinci of our time."

"Absolutely ridiculous; I don't paint."

"What about your other name, the Merchant of Death?"

"That's not bad."


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Iron Man*

"You gonna let me out of here? I gotta pee."


----------



## Talon. (Apr 23, 2008)

i think Avatar the fury of aang (toph was trapped in a metal cell and tried tricking the guards to lety her out)

"This...Is my first bus ride" 
OMG this is soooooo fucking easy cuz its an awesome actor nd the third in the series is coming out later this year


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 24, 2008)

A: The Mummy Return?

Quote: "Wanna die?"


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 24, 2008)

*My Sassy Girl*?

"I can't judge. There are two kinds of people in Alaska: those who were born here and those who come here to escape something. I wasn't born here."


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 24, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> *My Sassy Girl*?
> 
> "I can't judge. There are two kinds of people in Alaska: those who were born here and those who come here to escape something. I wasn't born here."



*Insomnia?*

_"Janet!"

"Brad!"

"Rocky!"

"....."_


----------



## croisee (Apr 24, 2008)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

"Rafe: Danny, you can't die. You can't die. You know why? 'Cause you're gonna be a father. You're gonna be a daddy. I wasn't supposed to tell you. You're gonna be a father.
Danny: No, you are."


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Lethal Weapon 4*?

"Racing is everything. For my family, it isn't just a sport, it's way more important than that... It's like... A religion."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2008)

speed racer

-The explosions set the temperatures up all over the camp. But it won't last long though. 
- When these fires go out, neither will we. 
- How will we make it? 
- Maybe we shouldn't. 
- Look, if you're worried about me... 
- Nah. If we've got any surprises for each other, I don't think either one of us is in much shape to do anything about it.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 24, 2008)

"we're but ashes and dust"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 24, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> -The explosions set the temperatures up all over the camp. But it won't last long though.
> - When these fires go out, neither will we.
> - How will we make it?
> - Maybe we shouldn't.
> ...


*The Thing*

_"Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?"
"I do bite my thumb, sir."
"Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?"
"ay?"
"No."
"No, sir, I do not bite my thumb at you, sir, but I do bite my thumb, sir."_


----------



## croisee (Apr 24, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> _"Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?"
> "I do bite my thumb, sir."
> "Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?"
> "ay?"
> ...



*Romeo and Juliet?*

_"The greatest thing you'll ever learn is to love and be loved in return._


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 24, 2008)

croisee said:


> *Romeo and Juliet?*
> 
> _"The greatest thing you'll ever learn is to love and be loved in return._



*
Moulin Rouge*

What would Brian Boitano do?


----------



## Amane Misa (Apr 24, 2008)

*Blades of Glory?*

Hope that's right. It's a guess but Brian Boitano's a figure skater so it's an educated one! 

Easy one!:

"A model, idiot."


----------



## Cody Jordan (Apr 24, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> *
> Moulin Rouge*
> 
> What would Brian Boitano do?



South Park the Movie



hannah.flower.tokyo said:


> *Blades of Glory?*
> 
> Hope that's right. It's a guess but Brian Boitano's a figure skater so it's an educated one!
> 
> ...



Zoolander? i think



Snoochie Boochies!


----------



## Amane Misa (Apr 24, 2008)

Cody Jordan said:


> South Park the Movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I got it wrong!!! Boo to that. You got it right however 

*Any Jay and Silent Bob movie, Dogma first!*

"You've poisoned me for the last time, you wretched girl! "


----------



## Cody Jordan (Apr 24, 2008)

hannah.flower.tokyo said:


> I got it wrong!!! Boo to that. You got it right however
> 
> *Any Jay and Silent Bob movie, Dogma first!*
> 
> "You've poisoned me for the last time, you wretched girl! "



The Nightmare Before Christmas duh


I strike you down like cobra!


----------



## Farmer With Shotgun (Apr 25, 2008)

hannah.flower.tokyo said:


> I got it wrong!!! Boo to that. You got it right however
> 
> *Any Jay and Silent Bob movie, Dogma first!*
> 
> "You've poisoned me for the last time, you wretched girl! "


It was actually Mallrats first, Chasing Amy after that.
Learn your Kevin Smith 
They aren't Jay and Silent Bob movies, they are ViewAskew, cock smoker(quote from jay)


----------



## laly (Apr 26, 2008)

I guess I'll post one since this thread's been quite.

"Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory... lasts forever."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

laly said:


> I guess I'll post one since this thread's been quite.
> 
> "Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory... lasts forever."



replacements

"Look around you all what do you see? A bunch of buffoons parading around in fancy dress. You think the prince of Darkness would deign to manifest himself before the likes of you? He never has and he never will! Never "


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 26, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> "Look around you all what do you see? A bunch of buffoons parading around in fancy dress. You think the prince of Darkness would deign to manifest himself before the likes of you? He never has and he never will! Never "



*The Ninth Gate*


"_He's a nut-bag! Just because the fucker's got a library card doesn't make him Yoda!_"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

seven

Whoa, lady, I only speak two languages, English and bad English.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 27, 2008)

*The Fifth Element*

"Am I an arsehole? Do I look like an arsehole?"
"Yeah."


----------



## croisee (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gone in 60 seconds*

"I could be fun, if you want. I could be pensive, uhh... smart, supersticious, brave? And I, uhh, I can be light on my feet. I could be whatever you want. You just tell me what you want, and I'm gonna be that for you."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2008)

i think maybe the notebook?

-Now, try to remember as much as you can about your old life. 
- For some reason, I can remember Haku... from a long time ago... but I thought I never met him before! 
- Oh, that's a wonderful place to start! Once you meet someone, you never really forget them. 

by the way you should try my 6 degrees of separation game if you like this one, but youd better be ready to bring your a game


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Apr 28, 2008)

OMFG That's *Spirited Away*! 
I heart that movie 

Try this:
_"Oh, it was gorgeousness and gorgeosity made flesh"_


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Clockwork Orange?*

_"Let's show this prehistoric bitch how we do things downtown." _


----------



## Talon. (Apr 28, 2008)

croisee said:


> The Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> "Rafe: Danny, you can't die. You can't die. You know why? 'Cause you're gonna be a father. You're gonna be a daddy. I wasn't supposed to tell you. You're gonna be a father.
> Danny: No, you are."



this is Pearl Harbor names give it away.


as for yours masamune i believe that its Lost World aka jurrasic park 2


"AAAAAAAAS YOOOOOOOU WIIIIIIIIISH!"(-sez it while rolling down a hill, which would explain the letter repitition)


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> this is Pearl Harbor names give it away.
> 
> 
> as for yours masamune i believe that its Lost World aka jurrasic park 2
> ...



Oh yeah! It's Pearl Harbor. I was mistaken, thinking it was Lethal Weapon 4. Danny Glover and Mel Gibson had the exact same conversation, but instead they were becoming granddads.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 28, 2008)

It's not the Lost World. Try again:

_"Let's show this prehistoric bitch how we do things downtown."_


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 28, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> _"Let's show this prehistoric bitch how we do things downtown."_


*Ghost Busters*


Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> "AAAAAAAAS YOOOOOOOU WIIIIIIIIISH!"(-sez it while rolling down a hill, which would explain the letter repitition)


*Princess Bride*

_We take Pete's car; we drive over to mum's; we go in, take care of Phillip. "I'm so sorry Phillip." Then we grab mum; we go over to Liz's place, hole up, have a cup of tea, and wait for this whole thing to blow over._


----------



## laly (Apr 28, 2008)

*Shaun of the Dead*

"It's like the Yankees and the Red Sox." 
"More like the Israelis and the Palestinians."


----------



## Morwain (Apr 28, 2008)

For Dragonus Nesha's Post....

....I'm not sure but maybe Shawn of the Dead..... 
{ "Are you classified as human? "
 "Negative, I am a meat popsicle."}


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 28, 2008)

Morwain said:


> { "Are you classified as human? "
> "Negative, I am a meat popsicle."}


*Fifth Element*
If you get it late, simply delete your post. Otherwise, others' quotes get lost. To keep the game going:


laly said:


> "It's like the Yankees and the Red Sox."
> "More like the Israelis and the Palestinians."


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2008)

dammit....charlie wilsons war?


"Smell ya later poopsicle AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"
"youre a freakin degenerate"


----------



## laly (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, it's not Charlie Wilson's War.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2008)

^i looked it up, its a movie i doubt anyone is gonna guess, let alone seen, oh well lets sit back and see what happens


----------



## illusion (Apr 30, 2008)

laly said:


> "It's like the Yankees and the Red Sox."
> "More like the Israelis and the Palestinians."



I'm not gonna lie, I had to google this one, apparently the movie is called *Hooligans*.

Alright, here's mine.



> *FIFTY DORRA BILL!! FIFTY DORRA BILL!!*


----------



## Starrk (Apr 30, 2008)

Um...*The Goonies*?



> Soon it was common place for entire teams to change cities in search of greater profits. The Minneapolis Lakers moved to Los Angeles where there are no lakes, The Oilers moved to Tennessee where there is no oil. The Jazz moved to Salt Lake City where they don't allow music. The Oakland Raiders moved to LA and then back to Oakland; no one in Los Angeles seemed to notice.



-Zarakira.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 30, 2008)

well somes gotta gess mah quote...........pleez? youll never get it 
clue:

*Spoiler*: __ 



the name of a character in this movie is whitey




im gonna :rofl    if no one gets it


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 30, 2008)

Itachi Uchiha{RedSparrow} said:


> Soon it was common place for entire teams to change cities in search of greater profits. The Minneapolis Lakers moved to Los Angeles where there are no lakes, The Oilers moved to Tennessee where there is no oil. The Jazz moved to Salt Lake City where they don't allow music. The Oakland Raiders moved to LA and then back to Oakland; no one in Los Angeles seemed to notice.


*Baseketball*


			
				Bender B. Rodriguez said:
			
		

> well somes gotta gess mah quote...........pleez?


No. You got the previous movie's quote wrong, so your quote is to be skipped.

_"Juice by Sarah! Juice by Sarah! Juice by Sarah! Oh, Sarah's got juice! Sarah's got juice! Oooohhh, Sarah!_


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2008)

^No one's getting it, it seems.

_Let the mayhem begin._


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2008)

*Thunderstruck*

_You've come to kill me, haven't you?
Yes.
Thank God. _


----------



## Wilham (May 2, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Baseketball*
> No. You got the previous movie's quote wrong, so your quote is to be skipped.
> 
> _"Juice by Sarah! Juice by Sarah! Juice by Sarah! Oh, Sarah's got juice! Sarah's got juice! Oooohhh, Sarah!_



*Requiem for a Dream*

- - - - - - - - - -

*V for Vendetta*

_Did you see the body? Assumption is the mother of all FUCK UPS_


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2008)

I think that's

*Snatch?*


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> *Thunderstruck*



Never heard of it.

Try again:

_Let the mayhem begin. _


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2008)

Wilham said:


> _Did you see the body? Assumption is the mother of all FUCK UPS_



under siege 2, was on the other day

Villainy wears many masks, none of which so dangerous as virtue...


----------



## Wilham (May 2, 2008)

*Sleepy Hollow*

_What is this bullshit? Them man-eating dust mops got us roped up tighter than a blue-ribbon bull and all you folks can do is stand here and play kick-the-can with some punk kid! _


----------



## halfhearted (May 2, 2008)

_Critters 2: The Main Course

"_I mean, I know I want him to think of me like a father. But the fact that there's an outside chance that he could really be my actual... biological son... is very difficult for me."


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 2, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> "I mean, I know I want him to think of me like a father. But the fact that there's an outside chance that he could really be my actual... biological son... is very difficult for me."


*The Life Aquatic*

Since this was skipped:





masamune1 said:


> _Let the mayhem begin. _


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2008)

^i dont know what movie thats from, but it strikes me as a rather vague quote


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^i dont know what movie thats from, but it strikes me as a rather vague quote



"sigh."

It's from a Bond film.


----------



## Solid Snake (May 3, 2008)

*Tomorrow Never Dies*

"Well, I'm the guy who tells you there's guys you can hit and guys you can't. Now, that's not quite a guy you can't hit, but he's almost a guy you can't hit. So I'm gonna make a fuckin' ruling on this right now: you don't fucking hit him. You understand?"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2008)

departed

God's not supposed to be a hack horror writer. 

@mas - i try to forget everything between goldeneye and casino royale


----------



## Hay-Hay (May 4, 2008)

*In the mouth of Madness*

_British birds ain't complicated. Buy em a bacardi breezer and they'll ride you like Seabiscuit. _


----------



## Solid Snake (May 4, 2008)

_Severance_

"Look, we all go way back, and I owe you guys from the thing with the guy and the place, and I'll never forget it."


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 5, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> "Look, we all go way back, and I owe you guys from the thing with the guy and the place, and I'll never forget it."


*Ocean's Eleven*

_"C'mon. C'mon, Dover. C'mon. C'mon, Dover, move your bloomin' ass!"_


----------



## Talon. (May 5, 2008)

*My Fair Lady!!!!!!*

yeeeeees i am like 99.1 percent sure i got this right.

"gaaaaaaatoraaaade!"
"H2O!"
"Gaaaaaaatoraaaaaaade!"
"H2O!"

Audrey Hepburn:very good actress.
thats y i got this one so quickly, cuz my ma forced me to watch audrey hepburn movies when they were on tv, and this one was on 72 percent of the time


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 5, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *My Fair Lady!!!!!!*
> 
> yeeeeees i am like 99.1 percent sure i got this right.
> 
> ...



*The Waterboy*

I'm a thirty year old waiter/gigolo. Where's the future in that?


----------



## Talon. (May 5, 2008)

*Shanghai Knights.*

"theres two things i dont like about this world: people who have no respect towards other peoples cultures, and the Dutch"


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 5, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *Shanghai Knights.*
> 
> "theres two things i dont like about this world: people who have no respect towards other peoples cultures, and the Dutch"



*Austin Powers: Goldmember*

"Evil is a point of view. God kills indiscriminately and so shall we. For no creatures under God are as we are, none so like him as ourselves. "


----------



## Talon. (May 5, 2008)

*Interview with a vampire*

"Cow.*moo*"
"another cow."
"i think that was the same cow"


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 6, 2008)

*Twister*

"A philosopher once asked, 'Are we human because we gaze at the stars, or do we gaze at them because we are human?' Pointless really. 'Do the stars gaze back?' Now that's a question."


----------



## Lok (May 6, 2008)

*Stardust*

"You know when you hear girls say 'Ah man, I was so shit-faced last night, I shouldn't have fucked that guy?' We could be that mistake!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 6, 2008)

LOL that's obviously from *Superbad*.  I can remember that quote from the trailers.

"I don't really like the President much. Didn't like the one before that, much, either."
"You like the idea of the President, living in a free country. Do we allow America to be ruled by thugs?"
"Sure, some years we do."


----------



## Even (May 6, 2008)

*Shooter*

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."


----------



## Lok (May 6, 2008)

*Gone with the Wind*

"Ever fired your gun in the air and yelled, 'Aaaaaaah?'"


----------



## korican04 (May 6, 2008)

*Hot Fuzz*

"With new pistons, plugs, and shocks I can get off my rocks "
"You know that I ain't bragging she's a real pussy wagon"


----------



## Talon. (May 6, 2008)

*Grease*

"ya Know some guys just can't hold their Arsenic"


----------



## xingzup19 (May 6, 2008)

*Chicago*

"Nine million terrorists in the world and I gotta kill one with feet smaller than my sister."


----------



## Talon. (May 6, 2008)

*Die Hard*

"I like your glasses they make your eyes look all pretty and sparkly."


----------



## masamune1 (May 8, 2008)

No-ones getting it.

_"Captain Wubba's going to save Planet Xenon."_


----------



## Talon. (May 8, 2008)

*Hostage*
KEEEP TRYING DAMMIT!
hint:adam sandler movie


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

its not little nicky is it? when hes talking to the girl he likes

if so then -
"I  feel like you're driving me to court martial. This is crazy. What did I do? I feel like you're gonna pull over and snuff me. What, you're not allowed to talk? Hey, Forest... "


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 9, 2008)

*Iron Man* 

"You can do it! Cut his fucking head off!"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

seems we got some love for adam sandler today - waterboy

You behave as though you've never seen a naked woman. 
Never one quite so... naked. 

^underrated movie by the way


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> its not little nicky is it? when hes talking to the girl he likes
> 
> if so then -
> "I  feel like you're driving me to court martial. This is crazy. What did I do? I feel like you're gonna pull over and snuff me. What, you're not allowed to talk? Hey, Forest... "



Yeah ur right it was X3

as for your most recent, 

*The Musketeer*

"I got a dare for you!I dare you to skateboard to the ****** Burger and back NAKED"
"How Naked?"
"4th Base"
"but girls might see my doodle!"


----------



## Even (May 9, 2008)

*The Simpsons Movie*

here's an easy one 
"Last time I saw her, she was on the bottom of an elevator shaft with an SUV rammed up her ass"


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2008)

*Live Free or die hard*

"Is that a Student?"
"technically its a ferret..."

X3 greatest scene in the movie


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 9, 2008)

The 4th Harry Potter movie, *Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire*.

"You got to be a stupid friend to get fired on your day off."


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2008)

*Friday*

"It is a very rare occaision to seee a dwarf woman. as a matter of fact,some say that dwarf women dont even exist"


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 9, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *Friday*
> 
> "It is a very rare occaision to seee a dwarf woman. as a matter of fact,some say that dwarf women dont even exist"




*Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers.*


"Ah Hell... I'm a fan of all seven. But right now... I'm gonna have to go with wrath."


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2008)

*Serenity *

" Was that a ninja? "

"More like a "non"-ja."


----------



## Even (May 10, 2008)

*Speed Racer*

"Just a little anxious to get up there and whoop E.T.'s ass."


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2008)

Even said:


> *Speed Racer*
> 
> "Just a little anxious to get up there and whoop E.T.'s ass."



*Independance Day*

_"I picked a hell of a day to quit sniffing glue."_


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2008)

*Airplane*

"Tic-tock, doc. "


----------



## Even (May 11, 2008)

*88 Minutes*

"Here comes Johnny!!"


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

Shining 
"Thank God. Its a fake. You can tell by looking at the cross section."


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2008)

*Indiana Jones Temple of Doom(?)*

"You have a rodent infestation shall I terminate it?"
"no this is a chihuahua. on earth we love chihuahuas."
"He leaked lubricant all over my foot!"


----------



## Berry (May 11, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *Indiana Jones Temple of Doom(?)*
> 
> "You have a rodent infestation shall I terminate it?"
> "no this is a chihuahua. on earth we love chihuahuas."
> "He leaked lubricant all over my foot!"



Transformers 

---------------------------------------------------------------

*''Here's another curse for you - may all your bacon burn.''​*


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

*Howl's Moving Castle*

"The Statue of Liberty is caput? Well, that's disconcerting..."


----------



## Solid Snake (May 11, 2008)

*Saving Private Ryan*

"You're no different. You're no better."


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

^Seven, I think.
"Do you expect me to Talk?
-No, Mr. (edited out), I expect you to die."

By the way BB, it was Last Crusade, not Temple of Doom, but close enough.


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 12, 2008)

*James Bond 007: Goldfinger*

"My Grandma drank all my pot."


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 12, 2008)

That...reminds me of Grandma's Boy. Is that it?

"Sand's overrated. They're just tiny little rocks."


----------



## korican04 (May 12, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> That...reminds me of Grandma's Boy. Is that it?
> 
> "Sand's overrated. They're just tiny little rocks."



*Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind*... weird movie

" You got a pet. You got a responsibility. If your dog is lost you don't look for an hour then call it quits. You get your ass out there and you find that fucking dog."


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 12, 2008)

*Billy Madison*

"Why are you wearing that stupid bunny suit?"
"Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 12, 2008)

*Donnie Darko*

"You stupid English, with your Yorkshire puddings and your chips and fish!"


----------



## korican04 (May 12, 2008)

*Flushed Away*

"Excuse me, I think the word you're searching for is "space ranger". "

"The word I'm searching for, I can't say, because there's preschool toys present. "


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like *Toy Story*.

"You live in a cave."
"It's called a lair!"


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2008)

*Jumper*

"You want the truth?!?!?!?!?" "you cant handle the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 12, 2008)

*A few good men*

"Fuck you, fuckin' queers. Firemen gettin' pussy for the first time in the history of fire or pussy. Hey go save a kitten in a tree, you fucking homos."


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2008)

^^The Departed, I think.

"I'm a man who discovered the wheel and built the Eiffel Tower out of metal and brawn. That's what kind of man I am. You're just a woman with a small brain. With a brain a third the size of us. It's science."


----------



## Solid Snake (May 12, 2008)

*Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy*

- "You're not sayin' much today."
- "...What's wrong with silence?"


----------



## Talon. (May 13, 2008)

*Tuesdays with Morrie*

-"What is one thing adults hate about us babies more than anything?"
-"Dirty Diapers!"


----------



## konohakartel (May 13, 2008)

baby geniuses??


I cant.

You cant or dont want to?

Pick one


----------



## laly (May 18, 2008)

I guess I'll post one since this thread's been dead lately. And this one is really easy so someone should be able to get it.

(A) We're not crazy, lady! We should've bought a squirrel, but we didn't buy a squirrel. 
(B) Which is why we stole the rocket car.


----------



## Talon. (May 18, 2008)

*Rat Race*

"I'm sure on some other planet that your fighting style is good, but heres your weak link: THIS IS EARTH!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 19, 2008)

*Kung Pow!: Enter the Fist*

"You've been sneaking second helpings, haven't you?"
"Well, you never know if your next meal's going to be your last. Especially with your cooking."


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2008)

*Chronicles of Narnia the lion the witch and the wardrobe*

"What is youre name?"
"pai kwan"
"where do your allegences lie?
"with the highest bidder"
"i have a ship"
"that makes you the highest bidder"


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 20, 2008)

*Pirates of the Caribbean 3: At World's End*

"If someone stands in the way of true justice, you simply walk up behind them and stab them in the heart."


----------



## Mashiro (May 20, 2008)

Hey, I just watched *Batman Begins*!

"Imagine how many people out there are fuckin' right now man, just goin' at it."


----------



## Talon. (May 21, 2008)

*Dazed and Confused*
"I had the black plague! the spanish inquisition! i had the Brady Bunch Reunion!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 22, 2008)

*Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie*, I used google 

"You're just mad. 'Cause tonight , YOU SUCKAS GOT SERVED!"


----------



## Talon. (May 22, 2008)

*You got served* so goddamn obvious

"Its not a small penis, its a thin penis!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 22, 2008)

*Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo*, just bought that movie for my iPod not too long ago.

"So what'd you do to provoke him?"
"Well he's fat, he's a dork, and I'm awesome."


----------



## Mashiro (May 22, 2008)

lol, i loved *Drillbit Taylor*
 "Why does everything have to be a huge argument with you, man?" 
 "Because this is America, dude, and as long as I have my freedom of speech no one's going to shut me up."


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 22, 2008)

*Harold & Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay*, big fan of the first movie.

"Verticle smile, scrambled eggs between the legs, sunny side up on the way to the butt."


----------



## Talon. (May 23, 2008)

*National Lampoons Van Wilder the Rise of Taj*

"ginger, you back from holiday already?"
"I wasnt on holiday babs, I was in solitaery confinement."


----------



## SP (May 24, 2008)

*Chicken Run*

"They call me Mr Pig!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 24, 2008)

*The Lion King*

"I once fought two days with an arrow through my testicle."


----------



## Talon. (May 24, 2008)

*Kingdom of Heaven*

"I think hes speaking french"
"YOU"RE ASIAN MAN STOP HUMILIATING YOURSELF!"


----------



## konohakartel (May 24, 2008)

rush hour 3


Like my entire life just flashed before my eyes. Dude, I sleep a lot.


----------



## az57 (May 24, 2008)

*Double Dragon
*
I'm a pimp... and pimps don't commit suicide.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2008)

uh southland tales

"you either live for nothing, or die for something"


----------



## Talon. (May 25, 2008)

*Rambo*

"when will they be ready to ship?"
"October!"
"oh thats great!"
"of 1993"


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Let's get this back (since no--ones getting that last one).

_"You have not experienced Shakespeare until you have read him in the original Klingon."_


----------



## Talon. (Jun 8, 2008)

*The Klingon Hamlet*
last one was short circuit 2...
"The meaning of justice hits you like a ton of Bricks!"


----------



## UchihaVengance (Jun 8, 2008)

Who framed Roger Rabbit?

"you got anything to declare?"
"yea dont go to England!"


----------



## Even (Jun 9, 2008)

*Snatch*

"Who are you?"
"I'm a British nanny, and I'm dangerous."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Shoot 'Em Up*

"I now do what other people only dream. I make art until someone dies. See? I am the world's first fully functioning homicidal artist."


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Shoot 'Em Up*
> 
> "I now do what other people only dream. I make art until someone dies. See? I am the world's first fully functioning homicidal artist."



*Batman*



Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *The Klingon Hamlet*



Wait, what? There is such a thing?

Anyway, no- that was'nt it. Try again:

_"You have not experienced Shakespeare until you have read him in the original Klingon." _


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 9, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> _"You have not experienced Shakespeare until you have read him in the original Klingon." _



*Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country*

"Ancient Chinese secret."
"I'm Korean, friend!"


----------



## Starrk (Jun 9, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> "Ancient Chinese secret."
> "I'm Korean, friend!"



*Next Friday*

"Killing is wrong. And bad. There should be a new, stronger word for killing. Like badwrong, or badong. Yes. Killing is badong. From now on, I will stand for the opposite of killing, gnodab."


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 10, 2008)

_*Kung Pow: Enter the Fist
*_
"Can I ask you something? Were you born like this?"
"Like what?"
"Dodgy hair and shit taste in music."


----------



## illusion (Jun 10, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> "Can I ask you something? Were you born like this?"[/COLOR]"Like what?"
> "Dodgy hair and shit taste in music."



Had to Google this one, *"INSIDE I"M DANICING"*.



> *Aren't you a little young for full-contact?
> 
> Aren't you a little old for video games?*


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 10, 2008)

bloodsport

You want a sniff old man?

No i dont want a sniff. You know how thing bring that in right? They bring it in through there ass.


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 10, 2008)

Blade?

"*Strange woman lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government*"


----------



## Even (Jun 10, 2008)

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail*

"Truth hurts. Maybe not as much as jumping on a bicycle with a seat missing, but it hurts."


----------



## Talon. (Jun 10, 2008)

*Naked gun 2 1/2*

"JUST LET YO SOOOOOOOOOUL  GLOOOOOOOOOOOOW!"


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 10, 2008)

coming to america


mirror mirror on the wall. who's the slickest of them all? its the schemin-ist, keenest scam artist. God its hard to be modest!


----------



## Talon. (Jun 10, 2008)

*The Pest*

"YOU ARRESTED ME FOR SAVING MY OWN ASS!"


----------



## Deidara_rulz (Jun 10, 2008)

i dont know
"Heres a spell for you, May all your bacon burn!"


----------



## Even (Jun 11, 2008)

*Howl's moving Castle*

"I don't think you understand... They killed my dog!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 12, 2008)

Uhhh.... *Shooter*?  I think...

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. But today is a gift. That is why it is called the present."


----------



## Even (Jun 12, 2008)

*Kung Fu Panda*?

"What is that?"
"It's a terrible thing."
(some time passes)
"Oh my God! What is that?"
"I don't know! Something else! Also terrible."


----------



## Talon. (Jun 12, 2008)

My last one was judge dredd....
as for Evens, IDK
"I'm now proud of being Half Korean!"
"Don't forget, you're also half Jewish!"


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 12, 2008)

Even said:


> *Kung Fu Panda*?
> 
> "What is that?"
> "It's a terrible thing."
> ...



umm i wanna say Pirates of the Caribbean.....

crap i 4got 2 quote!!! ummmm

Dude why do you always have t bite my moment? Did it taste good?

Delicious


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

HULK SMASH!!!


----------



## Even (Jun 13, 2008)

Mine was from Cloverfield 

kartel: *Stick it*
k413p: *The Incredible Hulk* (duh)

"Here's your list of friends in the order they died."


----------



## BAMF from hell (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont know evens 

" my mother was half italian, half irish, and half jewish"
"thats three halves"
"she was a big women"


----------



## Deidara_rulz (Jun 13, 2008)

*How do i know.....

"This is a nice couch you know what im gonna take it."*


----------



## Even (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine was Battle Royale


----------



## Deidara_rulz (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine was Family Guy Blue Harvest. I don't care if it's not a movie it is now.^^

"I can't stand being asked the same question three times. It irritates me."


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 14, 2008)

Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me

"...I mean look at me what am I?"
"ummm... really tall?"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 14, 2008)

People, if you don't know the answer to the previous poster's quote, don't post a quote of your own.





BAMF from hell said:


> i dont know evens
> 
> " my mother was *half Jewish, half English, half Spanish*"
> "thats three halves"
> "she was a big women"


^^Fixed.
*Caddyshack II*

Just to keep the game rolling, I'll use ctizz36's quote.


ctizz36 said:


> "...I mean look at me what am I?"
> "ummm... really tall?"


----------



## Even (Jun 15, 2008)

*Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me*

"You feeling lucky, punk?"


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 15, 2008)

Dirty Harry.

"Scientists are saying the future is going to be far more futuristic than they originally predicted."


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 16, 2008)

_Southland Tales_ (specifically "Temptation Waits")

"We eat when we are not hungry, drink when we are not thirsty. We buy what we don't need and throw away everything that's useful. Why sell a man what he wants? Sell him what he doesn't need. Pretend he's got eight legs and two stomachs and money to burn. It's wrong. Wrong, wrong, wrong."


----------



## Even (Jun 18, 2008)

*The World, the Flesh and the Devil*

"Somebody gave me this telephone... I think it was Edie... yeah it was Edie... and she said I could talk to God with it, but uh... I don't have anything to say... so here... this is for you... now you can talk to God."


----------



## Deidara_rulz (Jun 18, 2008)

*Uhhhh....The Blues Brothers?*
"Its ok Jerry I already had lunch"
(its a college movie you know made by college people)


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 19, 2008)

ima go and say Seinfeld becuase how the hell am i supposed 2 know lines from a semi indy college movie.

No bad habits ma.... Except for a little killing.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Dead Presidents*

"Can you please give me your name Mr. Head, and please don't tell me it's Dick."


----------



## Talon. (Jun 20, 2008)

*Anger Management*

"You're a dirty cop, you're a filthy maid, and i am your nasty little cabana boy in need of much punishment and cleaning!"


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2008)

*American Wedding*

"You're not from around here, are you?"
"And vere do you think I'm from?"
"Well, judging by the way you sink your teeth into those wubble-yous, I'd say Eastern Ukraine."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull*

"I have work to do. Read your newspaper everyday and you'll understand."
"Which section?"
"The obituaries."


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2008)

*The Punisher*

"Like a fine wine, I'm aging gracefully, thank you."
"Like a fine wine my ass. You look more like a keg of beer to me."


----------



## Even (Jun 20, 2008)

*Deep Rising*

"During high school, I played junior hockey and still hold two league records: most time spent in the penalty box; and I was the only guy to ever take off his skate and try to stab somebody."


----------



## Deidara_rulz (Jun 20, 2008)

mine was a movie called "Freddy vs. the Ghost Busters"^^


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 20, 2008)

Even said:


> "During high school, I played junior hockey and still hold two league records: most time spent in the penalty box; and I was the only guy to ever take off his skate and try to stab somebody."



 *Happy Gilmore*

"First of all I ain't a teacher. Second I'm in a real shitty mood. And third no law says I can't make it my business. So let the kid go."


----------



## Even (Jun 21, 2008)

*Only the Strong*

"Tit for tat, Mr. Hero, tit for tat"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Shoot 'Em Up*, I think someone used that quote earlier.

"I expected the Rocky Mountains to be a little rockier than this."
"I was thinking the same thing. That John Denver's full of shit, man."


----------



## -18 (Jun 21, 2008)

_*Dumb and the Dumber^*_

Guy X: "Before I was the Thumbprint Killer, Mr. Smith, I killed a lot of people in a lot of different ways."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

Mr.Brooks?

" I'm a leaf on the wind watch how i soar"


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 21, 2008)

Serenity

How do i look?

Like the Miami Sound Machine exploded all over you.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 21, 2008)

*To Wong Foo Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.* (i got it off imdb, and they mustve stated it funny)

"the day disneyland opened in 1953, nothing would work."
"but when Pirates of the Carribean breaks down the pirates dont come to life and eat people."


----------



## Even (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm guessing *Jurassic Park*?

"I think drugs are responsible for the moral decay of this country's young. Smut, smut, and more smut - that's my special area of interest."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 23, 2008)

*The Bank Job*

"Ping Pong... is not the Macarena. It takes patience. She is like a fine, well-aged prostitute... it takes years to learn her tricks. She is cruel, laughs at you when you are naked, but you keep coming back for more, and more! Why? Because she is the only prostitute I can afford."


----------



## illusion (Jun 23, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> "Ping Pong... is not the Macarena. It takes patience. She is like a fine, well-aged prostitute... it takes years to learn her tricks. She is cruel, laughs at you when you are naked, but you keep coming back for more, and more! Why? Because she is the only prostitute I can afford."



*"Balls of Fury"*



> *And if you screw up just this much, you'll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog shit out of Hong Kong!*


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

> And if you screw up just this much, you'll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog shit out of Hong Kong!



Top Gun                 .



> It's called an erection...or malaria. But don't worry they have shots for everything now days!


----------



## illusion (Jun 29, 2008)

> It's called an erection...or malaria. But don't worry they have shots for everything now days!




I'm gonna guess Road Trip.



> You bleed like Mylee. Mylee..... good FUCK!


----------



## Jayka (Jun 29, 2008)

> You bleed like Mylee. Mylee..... good FUCK!


That's from *Kickboxer*



> Looks don't concern me, Maestro. Only talent interests a woman of taste.


----------



## Even (Jun 29, 2008)

*Amadeus*

"They cast a spell on you, you know, the Jews. When you work closely with them, like I do, you see this. They have this power. It's like a virus. Some of my men are infected with this virus. They should be pitied, not punished. They should receive treatment because this is as real as typhus. I see it all the time. It's a matter of money? Hmm?"


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 29, 2008)

Even said:


> *Amadeus*
> 
> "They cast a spell on you, you know, the Jews. When you work closely with them, like I do, you see this. They have this power. It's like a virus. Some of my men are infected with this virus. They should be pitied, not punished. They should receive treatment because this is as real as typhus. I see it all the time. It's a matter of money? Hmm?"



*Schindler's List*

"Some had high hopes that genetic engineering would correct this trend in evolution. But sadly the greatest minds and resources were focused on conquering hair loss and prolonging erections."


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 2, 2008)

Idiocracy???

King illegal forest to pig wild kill in it a is!


----------



## GsG (Jul 2, 2008)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights

We had a band powerful enough to turn goat piss into gasoline.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 3, 2008)

*The Blues Brothers*

"Its a good thing you had those secret compartments."
"I use them for smuggling goods. I never thought I would be smuggling myself."


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *The Blues Brothers*
> 
> "Its a good thing you had those secret compartments."
> "I use them for smuggling goods. I never thought I would be smuggling myself."



Umm...Star Wars: Episode IV

"It's not the years, honey, it's the mileage."


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 3, 2008)

raiders of the lost ark 

you may see me only as a drunken, vice-ridden gnome whose friends are just pimps and girls from the brothels. But I know about art and love, if only because I long for it with every fiber of my being.


----------



## illusion (Jul 3, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> raiders of the lost ark
> 
> you may see me only as a drunken, vice-ridden gnome whose friends are just pimps and girls from the brothels. But I know about art and love, if only because I long for it with every fiber of my being.



*Moulin Rouge.*



> *You could be a boxer or something. I could be your manager.
> 
> No, I could never fight for money.
> 
> Well that's fine. You fight, I'll keep the money.*


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2008)

*Twins*

"One thing is true of all governments - their most reliable records are tax records."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 7, 2008)

*V for Vendetta*

"She's right.  She should sue you!"
"Okay.  You should sue McDonalds, cause they fucked you up!"


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 7, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *V for Vendetta*
> 
> "She's right.  She should sue you!"
> "Okay.  You should sue McDonalds, cause they fucked you up!"



*Hancock* 

Man, that movie was great. Here's the new quote:

"You want to know how I did it? This is how I did it, Anton. I never saved anything for the swim back."


----------



## Even (Jul 7, 2008)

*Gattaca*

"This just in: Tom Cruise is dead"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 7, 2008)

Even said:


> *Gattaca*
> 
> "This just in: Tom Cruise is dead"



 *Superhero Movie*

"The white Jesus keeps staring at me."


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 7, 2008)

Van Wilder? I have no clue. 

"I ain't no queer."


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea.

"Wake yo bitch ass up lucky charms..I like my fish wet n squirming."


----------



## BAMF from hell (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry kid but i dont know 

heres my quote

 "wait.... bambis mother died didnt she" 
 "yeah    right at the begining "
 "the credits were still roling and every thing"
 ....
 "who the fuck is bambi"


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ghost World*

"Dear Josh. We came by to fuck you, but you were not home.  Therefore you are gay. Signed, Tiffany and Amber."


----------



## Even (Jul 8, 2008)

Guys, if you don't know the answer for the previous one, don't post a quote of your own...

*Ghost World* (again??)

"God didn't do this. We did!"


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 8, 2008)

Even said:


> Guys, if you don't know the answer for the previous one, don't post a quote of your own...
> 
> *Ghost World* (again??)
> 
> "God didn't do this. We did!"



Whoops.  This is what happens when you don't actually read the thread you're posting in.


----------



## illusion (Jul 9, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> "The white Jesus keeps staring at me."





> *First Sunday*





> "Wake yo bitch ass up lucky charms..I like my fish wet n squirming."





> *Friday after next*



Alright here's mine.



> *He's finally matched his meet. You really licked his ass.
> 
> That's *met* his match and kicked... *kicked* his ass... *


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Demolition Man*

"Got any beer?"
"This is a school."
"So that's a no?"
"Yeah, that's a no."
"Well, do you have anything other than chocolate milk?"


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 9, 2008)

*X-Men 2*

"Why are you smiling?"
"Because I know something you do not know."
"What is that?"
"I am not left-handed."


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 9, 2008)

*Princess Bride*

"What!?! No Schlitz Malt Liquor!? "
"You ain't representin'!"
"You ain't keepin' it reeeaaal!"


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2008)

*Double Take*

"******, it's ok. He's not infected."
"But, I thought he was biting you."
"Kissing. I was kissing her. Are you stoned?"
"It's a long story."


----------



## GsG (Jul 9, 2008)

28 Days Later

"Scotch on the rocks... and I MEAN ICE!"


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 9, 2008)

GsG said:


> 28 Days Later
> 
> "Scotch on the rocks... and I MEAN ICE!"



Who framed Roger Rabbit?

Let me tell you something about the word "good," brotha. Good is an ancient anglo-saxon word, go-od, meanin the absence of color. I.E. it?s all good, which it is, OR Good Will Huntin', meanin, "I'm Huntin' Ni***s!" So when you say good morning, what your telling me is "I'm gonna kill yo black ass, first thing in the mornin'!"


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2008)

*Undercover Brother*

"Praying Mantis! Very good... for catching bugs! But not Tiger!"


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 9, 2008)

*Forbidden Kingdom*

"I'll make him an offer he can't refuse."


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> *Forbidden Kingdom*
> 
> "I'll make him an offer he can't refuse."



The Godfather

"Quit? You know, once I was thinking of quitting when I was diagnosed with brain, lung and testicular cancer all at the same time. But with the love and support of my friends and family, I got back on the bike and won the Tour de France five times in a row. But I'm sure you have a good reason to quit. So what are you dying of that's keeping you from the finals? "


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story

"If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits 88 MPH your going to see some serious shit."


----------



## Talon. (Jul 9, 2008)

*Back to the future*

"*sighs*....So uncivilized"


----------



## Sylar (Jul 9, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> "*sighs*....So uncivilized"



*Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith*

"It is said that his enemies would go blind from over-exposure to pure awesomeness!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kung-Fu Panda*

"I know kung-fu."
"Show me."


----------



## Sylar (Jul 9, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Kung-Fu Panda*
> 
> "I know kung-fu."
> "Show me."



*The Matrix*

"You know, somebody should sue you!"
"You know what? You should sue McDonalds, cuz they fucked you up!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Hancock*, I used that quote a page ago...

"Hey, hey, it's me."
"Prove it."
"You're a dick."
"Okay."


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

X-Men

"Were the best of the best of the best, sir."


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 9, 2008)

men in black

I can't even eat. The food keeps touching. I like military plates, I'm a military man, I want a military meal. I want my string beans to be quarantined! I like a little fortress around my mashed potatoes so the meatloaf doesn't invade my mashed potatoes and cause mixing in my plate! I HATE IT when food touches! I'm a military man, you understand that? And don't let your food touch either, please?


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2008)

*Toys*

*punches* "Welcome to Earth"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 10, 2008)

Even said:


> *Toys*
> 
> *punches* "Welcome to Earth"



Sounds like Will Smith in *Independence Day*

"Thanks for coming back."
"You kidding me I had to do it.  I'm not gonna go A.W.O.L. on you boys.  I made that mistake one... Crap on a shit sandwich!  Adios boys!"


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2008)

hmm... Would that be *Drillbit Taylor*??

"I'm elected to leeead, not to reeead"


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 10, 2008)

Even said:


> hmm... Would that be *Drillbit Taylor*??
> 
> "I'm elected to leeead, not to reeead"



Simpsons: The Movie

"I don't know were the hell he is, for all I care he could be hanging by his neck  in his fucking closet"

"Scenario number 1, he is hanging by his neck in his fucking closet"


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 10, 2008)

*BASEKETBALL*


WARRIORS COME OUT TO PLAA~AY !


----------



## kire (Jul 11, 2008)

*The Warriors*

"That noise, We've been living in the country for weeks with nothing but that Noise!"
"Yes, they know about us.  They see us dine on empty plates and drink from empty glasses."


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

*Interview with the Vampire*

"say hello to my little friend"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Scarface*

"Here's the deal. I'm the best there is. Plain and simple. I wake up in the morning and I piss excellence."


----------



## Sylar (Jul 11, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Scarface*
> 
> "Here's the deal. I'm the best there is. Plain and simple. I wake up in the morning and I piss excellence."



*Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby* 

"Mad respect for not giving respect. I feel you."


----------



## Talon. (Jul 11, 2008)

*Be Cool*

"Some say the best weapon is the one you never have to fire at all. I respectfully disagree. I prefer the weapon you only have to fire once.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL, pretty obvious it's *Ironman*

"Yeah, we're her crew. We're getting ready to battle at the streets."
"What street? Sesame Street?!"


----------



## Sylar (Jul 11, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> LOL, pretty obvious it's *Ironman*
> 
> "Yeah, we're her crew. We're getting ready to battle at the streets."
> "What street? Sesame Street?!"



*Step Up 2: The Streets *

"Got it all wrong, holy man. I absolutely believe in God... And I absolutely hate the fucker."


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

*Pitch Black*

"You are in hell, little man! And I am the devil!"
"You're not the devil. You're practice."


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 11, 2008)

batman begins

 He says with that price, camel can dance up pyramid. It loses in translation


----------



## Even (Jul 12, 2008)

*What's the Worst That Could Happen?*

"Tell me what you cherish most. Give me the pleasure of taking it away."


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 12, 2008)

You should probably have it in kanji technically but *FFVII: Advent Children*

Character A: "Tell your men they work for me now. This is my city."
Character B: "They won't work for a frrrreak."
Character A: "FRRREAK? Why don't we cut you up into little pieces and feed you to your pooches? Hmmm? Then we'll see how loyal a hungry dog REALLY IS! It's not about money, its about sending a mesage."


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 12, 2008)

*The Dark Knight*

"He's not going to Hawaii!"


----------



## BAMF from hell (Jul 15, 2008)

its only a guess but "*forgeting sarah marshell*


 "oh i should have seen this before bigfoot was created by the french in the early '50s to find and destroy americans"


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 17, 2008)

*AMERICAN MONSTERS* i think


thats no baby thats a porn star !


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2008)

doesn't look like anyone will get that one, so I'll just start over with a new one 

"The full grown male african ostrich or the latin "struthio camelus" can go to an average size of sixty six inches...... and weight anywhere from 225 to 350 pounds that can get up to...... well an average speed of...... 27 miles per hour."


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, where's my car? That move is hilarious.

"Your best? Loser's always whine about their best. Winners go home and fuck the prom queen"


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 19, 2008)

The Rock


Why so serious?


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2008)

*The Dark Knight*

"It seems to me the only thing you've learned is that Caesar is a "salad dressing dude."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure*

"How dare you deflower the king's daughter."
"Believe me, someone got to that flower long before I did."


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 19, 2008)

*Black Knight*

You shook Sinatra's hand, you should know better.

I think I did that line correct....


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2008)

AgentMarth said:


> *Black Knight*
> 
> You shook Sinatra's hand, you should know better.
> 
> I think I did that line correct....



*Oceans 13*

_"Could be worse- my nose could be gushing blood!"_

I think I did _that_ line correct...


----------



## ethereal (Jul 19, 2008)

*Batman Returns*

_Having trouble? Take a seat, have a drink. You look like a man who takes himself too seriously. You want my opinion? You need to lighten up._


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 19, 2008)

*Batman Begins*

"Well, name one thing your gonna need the stupid fuckin rope for!"


----------



## ethereal (Jul 19, 2008)

*Boondock Saints* 

_Someone has been pissing on my gamecube and I'm about to close the case._


----------



## Talon. (Jul 19, 2008)

*Garden state*

'there are only two types of people in this world:the ones who are chased, and thos who do the chasing. I, for one, prefers to be the one chasing!"


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2008)

I dunno, and it doesn't seem like anyone else knows either, so I'll just start with a new one

"You're a tree."
"I'm not a tree. I'm a fucking sheep!"


----------



## Talon. (Jul 26, 2008)

*Black Sheep*

last one was pokemon ranger and the temple of the sea

"Eliminate the stone?!?!?!?that cannot be possible."


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 26, 2008)

IDK.

"I AM the Senate!"


----------



## ethereal (Jul 27, 2008)

*Star Wars episode III*

_Well fuck you very much, but thanks for thinking of me._


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2008)

*Crash*

"You remind me of my father... I *hated* my father!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 28, 2008)

*The Dark Knight*

"I hate YouTube!"


----------



## Talon. (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hellboy II:the golden army*(LOL AWESOME MOVIE)


"you are drunk. and when u are drunk you forget that I AM THE LEADER!"
"So which way do we go?"
"THAT WAY!!!!!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm guessing it's *Willow*

"'Cause this is America dude and as long as I have my freedom of speech, nobody's gonna shut me up."


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 2, 2008)

*Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay.*

 "The humans have besmirched everything bestowed on them. They were given Paradise, they threw it away. They were given this planet, they destroyed it. They were favored best among all His endeavors, and some of them don't even believe He exists. And in spite of it all, He's shown them infinite fucking patience at every turn. What about us? I asked you... once to lay down the sword because I felt sorry for them. What was the result? Our expulsion from Paradise. WHERE WAS HIS INFINITE FUCKING PATIENCE THEN? IT'S NOT RIGHT, IT'S NOT FAIR. We've paid our debt. Don't you think it's time? Don't you think its time we went home? and to do that, I think we have to dispatch of our would-be dispatchers."


----------



## batanga (Aug 2, 2008)

*Dogma.*



"and you're super apple!"


----------



## Talon. (Aug 2, 2008)

*Into the Wild*

"I see without seeing. To me, Darkness is as clear as Daylight. What am I?"
"You're as blind as a Bat!"
"Precisely!"


----------



## ethereal (Aug 2, 2008)

*Batman Forever*

_The world is very bewildering to a junkie._


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Candy*

"That looks like Osama Bin Laden's beard!"


----------



## Shorty (Aug 3, 2008)

*Harold & Kumar - Escape from Guantanamo Bay*

"Had too ? My brother ?"
"That...was a mistake!"


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sure I've heard it somewhere but I can't remember where.

Anyway, if no ones getting it then I'll add a new one:

_"World domination. Same old dream. Our asylums are full of people who think they're Naploeon. Or God. "_


----------



## Talon. (Aug 9, 2008)

*Dr.No*

"whats wrong with my car?"
"i was forced to find an alternative mode of transportation"
"A DOUBLE DECKER BUS?!?!?!?"
"well it was his idea!"
"WAS NOT!"
"WAS TOO!"
changed it


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *007:the world is not enough*



No. **


----------



## illusion (Aug 9, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> *Dr.No*
> 
> "whats wrong with my car?"
> "i was forced to find an alternative mode of transportation"
> ...



*The Mummy Returns.*



> *Jefe: I have put many beautiful pinatas in the storeroom, each of them filled with little suprises.
> 
> El Guapo: Many pinatas?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Three Amigos*

"Matt Damon."


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

Team America World Police.



> Within this frozen world I'm able to walk freely and unnoticed. Nobody would even know that time has stopped. And when it started back up again, the invisible join would be seamless except for a slight shudder. Not unlike the feeling of somebody walking over your grave.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cashback. Your sig gave me a big clue 


> Ladies and gentlemen... I've traveled over half our state to be here tonight. I couldn't get away sooner because my new well was coming in at Coyote Hills and I had to see about it. That well is now flowing at two thousand barrels and it's paying me an income of five thousand dollars a week...


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 10, 2008)

*There Will Be Blood*


"She had these little stubby wings, like she could've glued them on, you know, like I'm gonna believe she's a fairy. So she said, "I'll prove it." So she reaches into her backpack and she pulls out this invisible cloak and she ties it around my neck. And she tells me that it's impenetrable. You know what impenetrable means? It means nothing can go through it. No bullets, nothing. She told me that if I wore it, nothing would hurt me. So I did. And my whole life, I never got shot, stabbed, nothing. I mean, how weird is that? "


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Crash*

"Puff, puff, give. Puff, puff, give. You fuckin' up the rotation."


----------



## Yosha (Aug 10, 2008)

Friday.

"I will rape you in the street"


----------



## Even (Aug 14, 2008)

Dunno, and no-one else seem to know it either, so I'll start with a new one

"What comes to mind when you see this?"
"Homo"
"This?"
"Homo in red"
"And this?"
"Norwegian Homo"


----------



## raxor (Aug 15, 2008)

*Hancock* That was the best scene in the entire movie

-What did he do to *you*?
-Nothing. I only met him tonight.
-You just met him once and you killed him like that?
-What? I should only kill people after I get to know them?


----------



## Lance Vance (Aug 16, 2008)

*Collateral*
"You'll finally get to tell me 'I told you so'"
"On that day, not even i would want to"


----------



## Talon. (Aug 16, 2008)

*the dark knight* ( i saw that yesterday)

"The boy's farimone level suggests he wants to mate with the female"


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 16, 2008)

*Transformers*

"You know, there were so many things in this world that I always took for granted and now that they're gone, Ooph! I miss'em!"


----------



## Talon. (Aug 16, 2008)

*Alien Apocalypse*

"...we're as fast as you..."
"...but are you one-tenth as pissed off as I am?"


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2008)

raxor said:


> *Hancock* That was the best scene in the entire movie
> 
> -What did he do to *you*?
> -Nothing. I only met him tonight.
> ...



Would that be because you're Swedish??

previous film: *Ultraviolet*

"You still haven't given up on me?"
"Never."


----------



## raxor (Aug 16, 2008)

Even said:


> Would that be because you're Swedish??
> 
> previous film: *Ultraviolet*
> 
> ...



Yes, it would indeed be becouse of that

And this would be... *Batman Begins* I think.

Phone's ringing, Dude.
Thank you, Donny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Big Lebowski.

Hmmm, I'm going to give a hard one.

"You're gonna need a bigger axe."


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

Trees?

"We're all children, we all need approval."


----------



## ~Flippy (Aug 17, 2008)

"If you are not with me, you are my enemy..."


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Trees?
> 
> "We're all children, we all need approval."



Gah how did YOU know that?

Ummmmm, sounds like "Beautiful Mind"


----------



## Yosha (Aug 17, 2008)

Even said:


> Dunno, and no-one else seem to know it either, so I'll start with a new one


It is from pineapple express.

"I won't call him dad even if there is a fire"


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Aug 26, 2008)

Dont know that one.. what do you watch? 
Make it nice & easy

*Why so serious??*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 26, 2008)

The Dark Knight

Another easy one: I'm a lead farmer, friend!


----------



## Koi (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha, TROPIC THUNDER!




"You can doo it, Nicky!  Cover Winkler in beeeeees!"


----------



## ethereal (Aug 27, 2008)

*Little Nicky*

_Fuck beauty contests. Life is one fucking beauty contest after another._


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

*Little Miss Sunshine*


"I'm bleeding more.. Making me the victor!"


----------



## ethereal (Aug 27, 2008)

*Kung Pow*

_To get ahead in this world, you need more than fair looks and a kind heart._


----------



## Connie (Aug 27, 2008)

*The Other Boleyn Girl*

"My tremendous intuitive sense of the female creature informs me that you are troubled."


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest*

"It's me"
"Prove it"
"You're a dick"


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2008)

X-men

_"When I was home after my first tour, it was worse. I'd wake up and there'd be nothing. I hardly said a word to my wife, until I said "yes" to a divorce. When I was here, I wanted to be there; when I was there, all I could think of was getting back into the jungle"_


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

*Apocalypse Now*

"Nine million terrorists in the world and I gotta kill one with feet smaller than my sister"


----------



## Juli (Aug 28, 2008)

*Die Hard*

"I too can command the wind, sir! I have a hurricane in me that will strip spain bare if your dare to try me."


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2008)

*Elizabeth: The Golden Age*

"You wake up at Seatac, SFO, LAX. You wake up at O'Hare, Dallas-Fort Worth, BWI. Pacific, mountain, central. Lose an hour, gain an hour. This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time. You wake up at Air Harbor International. If you wake up at a different time, in a different place, could you wake up as a different person?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Fight Club*

"All right, I'll take point, you two flank. Let's triangulate."
"Equilateral or isosceles?"


----------



## Idun (Aug 30, 2008)

_"But first! A toast, to Emily. Always the bridesmaid, never the bride! Tell me my dear, can a heart still break once it's stopped beating? Hm?"
_
One of my favourite movies by the way...


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Fight Club*
> 
> "All right, I'll take point, you two flank. Let's triangulate."
> "Equilateral or isosceles?"



*Mystery Men*



Arryll said:


> _"But first! A toast, to Emily. Always the bridesmaid, never the bride! Tell me my dear, can a heart still break once it's stopped beating? Hm?"
> _
> One of my favourite movies by the way...



*Corpse Bride*

"Normally, both your asses would be dead as fucking fried chicken, but you happen to pull this shit while I'm in a transitional period so I don't wanna kill you, I wanna help you. But I can't give you this case, it don't belong to me. Besides, I've already been through too much shit this morning over this case to hand it over to your dumb ass."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Pulp Fiction*

"I'm sorry that good-looking people like us made you throw up and feel bad about yourself."


----------



## ethereal (Aug 31, 2008)

*Zoolander*

_I have always believed, enjoy life to the fullest. Make the most of every day. Because when you die, you're going to be dead for a very, very long time._


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 2, 2008)

Not sure.

"Sexy man, sexy man. Does whatever a sexy man can."


----------



## kire (Sep 2, 2008)

*Austin Powers:  Spy who shagged me*

"Now thats how you supposed to drive!"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 2, 2008)

Bad Boys.

"Don't act like you aint hear em with them big ass ears, you probably heard the sun come up this morning".


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 2, 2008)

Roll Bounce.

"It is not the lash they fear. It is my divine power."


----------



## Talon. (Sep 3, 2008)

*300*
im not sure if this'll count, but i'll try it anyway
"theres a hole in the world thats a great black pit and its filled with people who are filled shit and the vermin of the world inhabit it"


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 3, 2008)

^ Yeah, that counts. It's Sweeney Todd: the Demon Barbaer of Fleet Street

"Go to hell!" 
"Oh I've been there, thank you. I found it quite lovely."


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Hocus Pocus



"Creation, Vacation, Mucho Masturbation"


----------



## Talon. (Sep 3, 2008)

*Rent*

"Yo mamas so fat, her pant size is, um... um... Bitch, lose some weight!"
"Yo mamas so hairy, the only language she speaks is wookie!"


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Curse you for bringing Meet The Spartans to this place



"Is that all you got?
*gasp*that*gasp*and my sharp sense of fashion!
*hits him in the face with hairspray in front of a fiery object*"


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know whether to curse or bless you for bringing Buffy the Vampire Slayer here, as the movie was a mockery compared to the awsomeness of the show, though without it, the show may never have been.

"I too can command the wind sir!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Elizabeth: The Golden Age*

"I'm in a hostile environment. I'm totally unprepared. And I'm surrounded by a bunch of guys who probably want to kick my ass. It's like being back in high school."


----------



## snowninja101 (Sep 4, 2008)

that would be batman begins 

now this movie quote " one mummie, twice"


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

*Mummy 3*, right? Here is an interesting one.


_"Yoohoo! Travis and Bob Head!"_


----------



## JojoStar (Sep 4, 2008)

Spiderman
'With great power comes great responsibilty'


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

^ Er... ?

Do you know how this works?


----------



## ethereal (Sep 4, 2008)

JojoStar said:


> Spiderman
> 'With great power comes great responsibilty'



*Spiderman* 

_Constantly talking isn't necessarily communicating_


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2008)

Eternal Sushine of the Spotless Mind

"Quid pro quo, yes or no?"


----------



## Talon. (Sep 4, 2008)

*silence of the lambs*

I never got to say goodbye to my father. There's questions I would've asked him. I would've asked him how he felt about what his company did, if he was conflicted, if he ever had doubts. Or maybe he was every inch of man we remember from the newsreels. I saw young Americans killed by the very weapons I created to defend them and protect them. And I saw that I had become part of a system that is comfortable with zero-accountability.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 4, 2008)

*Iron Man.  *

We killed them and ate their livers.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

*Madagascar?*

I'm doing this one again because of the guy who didn't know how the topic works. x_x
_"Yoohoo! Travis and Bob Head!"_


----------



## ethereal (Sep 5, 2008)

*Beavis and Butt-Head Do America*

_Pfft, that's not a king. Thats a fuzzy maraca._


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 5, 2008)

The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride, and one of the better Disney sequels.

"Oh the things I have missed! The Black Plague, the Spanish Inquisition! The Brady Bunch Reunion!"


----------



## Serp (Sep 5, 2008)

Power rangers movie.

_"The prophets have predicted the return of the winds of water, for years I have prayed that mankind would never witness that deadly storm ever again."_


----------



## Sen (Sep 13, 2008)

Pokemon the Movie? 

Haha, I watched that movie several times when I was younger, so it sounds familiar, but I'm not positive.

Anyways~ 

"Heard about the guy who fell off a skyscraper? On his way down past each floor, he kept saying to reassure himself: So far so good... so far so good... so far so good. How you fall doesn't matter. It's how you land."

Clue:  That's the English version of the quote.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2008)

easy. its *La Haine*
(just wacthed that movie yesterday in general foreign language class )

"I'm sure you have a perfectly good explanation for this, but I'm buggered if I know what it is." 
"He's a Dragon Slayer." 
"What?" 
"A Dragon Slayer."
"Oh, he's a Dragon Slayer. I suppose that would make you King Arthur does it?"


----------



## ethereal (Sep 13, 2008)

*Reign of Fire*

_I finally get a bouquet and it's a goodbye present. That's depressing. _


----------



## Podman (Sep 13, 2008)

*Spirited Away*



     "I shoot the dead. Dead bodies, that is. I don't kill them"



      P.S. - I'll positive rep you if you can guess this.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 14, 2008)

Road to Perdition? I think? The one with the Hitman and his son. I remember seeing that movie back in the day.

"My thanks, on behalf of those who died in the name of better mechanical amusements and commercial opportunities."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 14, 2008)

*The Last Samurai*

"Wow. That Grace sure makes me feel warm and welcome."
"Well, you'd be bitter too if you had four husbands die on you."
"Probably suicides."


----------



## ethereal (Sep 14, 2008)

*Grandma's Boy*

_If you were any thinner, you wouldn't exist._


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 14, 2008)

*The Machinist*

"If your Uncle Jack helped you off an elephant, would you help your Uncle Jack off an elephant?"


----------



## Starrk (Sep 14, 2008)

*'The Love Guru'*

"That boy is alive and we are going to send somebody to find him...and get him the hell out of there."


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

*Saving Private Ryan*

_How come we only ask ourselves the really big questions when something bad happens?_


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 15, 2008)

*I Heart Huckabees*

"You owe me a plane."
"Yeah, well, technically he hit me, so..."


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

*Iron Man*

_Dear Lord baby Jesus. I want to thank you for this wonderful meal, my two beautiful sons Walker and Texas Ranger, and my red-hot smokin' wife Carley._


----------



## Starrk (Sep 15, 2008)

*Talledaga Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby*

"I know that, one day, Veronica and I are going to get married on top of a mountain! And there's going to be flutes playing, and trombones, and flowers, and garlands of fresh...herbs! And we will dance! Until the sun rises. And our children will form a family band and we will tour the countryside and you won't be invited!"


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Anchorman, The legend of Ron Burgandy 


"Eeeeve "


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 15, 2008)

*Wall-E*

"I Fart in your general direction"------kinda easy


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail*

_That's the one good thing about Paris. There's a lot of girls willing to take their clothes off. _


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Titanic? 

Since I'm not sure about this one, I can't give the quote for the person after me :<


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 15, 2008)

CX said:


> Titanic?
> 
> Since I'm not sure about this one, I can't give the quote for the person after me :<



Yeah it is *Titanic*, the longest and most boring fucking movie ever.

And since you didn't put in a quote...

"I think it's only fair to warn you, this facility is surrounded by a highly trained team of 130 black op snipers."
"I don't believe you."
"Would you believe two dozen Delta Force commandos?"
"No."
"How about Chuck Norris with a BB gun?"


----------



## laly (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol, *Get Smart*

"Because, let's be honest, it's a field. Look. Do you see another world out there? No, you see a field. Do you see anything non human? No, and you know why? Because it's a field!"


----------



## Garfield (Sep 16, 2008)

Stardust <33



> Gary, if you want to play on this football team, you answer me when I ask you who's your Daddy. Who's your Daddy, Gary? Who's your Daddy?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 16, 2008)

Remember the Titans.

"I'm done chasing monsters in the dark."


----------



## Hippie (Sep 16, 2008)

I...... I have no fucking clue


"I'm inta Leather"


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 16, 2008)

It was The X-Files: I Want to Believe.


----------



## ethereal (Sep 18, 2008)

_Soon I'm gonna be sucking down piña coladas in a hot tub with six girls named Amber and Tiffany._


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 18, 2008)

*Inside man*

*After shooting someone 6 times, then reloading for more*

"Hey Stan, Stan! What are doing? He's dead!"

"But he ruined my suit."


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

*Leon* 


"I can see what's happening..."
"What?!"
"And they don't have a clue!"
"Who!?"


----------



## Even (Sep 18, 2008)

*the Lion King*

"Is it better to be feared or respected? I say, is it too much to ask for both?"


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 18, 2008)

*Iron Man*

"Master! Master!... I mean... Mister! Mister! "


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 18, 2008)

Dracula, Dead and Loving It

"You are like a big, stupid dog who won't stop eating, even though your master's said you've had enough!"


----------



## Talon. (Sep 18, 2008)

*freddy vs jason* i lol'd when freddy sed "TILT!"

"We need a hero, couragous sacrificing people, setting examples for all of us. Everybody loves a hero, people line up for 'em, cheer for them, scream their names, and years later tell how they stood in the rain for hours just to get a glimpse of the one who told them to HOLD ON a second longer. I believe theres a hero in all of us, that keeps us honest, gives us strength, makes us noble. And finally gets us to die with pride. Even though sometimes we have to be steady and give up the thing we want most, even our dreams."


----------



## laly (Sep 18, 2008)

*Spider-Man 2*

"I'm going to paraphrase Thoreau here... rather than love, than money, than faith, than fame, than fairness... give me truth."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Into The Wild*, that was a really good movie.

"Fuckin' Chuck Norris!"


----------



## ethereal (Sep 19, 2008)

*Dodgeball?*

_You're still my enemy in the morning.
You're still my enemy tonight. But even enemies can show respect._


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 19, 2008)

Troy.

"Do you want to screw me? Don't laugh, do you want to screw me, yes or no?
"Yes." Guy gets gutted with sword.
"How 'bout now, big boy? Do you still wish to penetrate me... or is it I who has penetrated you?"


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 20, 2008)

*Drilbit Taylor*... I think

"Find her, even if you have to burn down all of Paris!"


----------



## Talon. (Sep 20, 2008)

*Hucchback of Notre Dame*

"Where is your sense of patriotism? 
 [stands up with a drink] God save the Queen. 
[the other patrons of the club mutter an apathetic return to the toast]  God save her. 
 That's about as patriotic as it gets around here.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Sep 20, 2008)

*The League of Extraordinary Gentleman.*

“I think your death will be the first real thing that has happened to you.”


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 20, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Troy.
> 
> "Do you want to screw me? Don't laugh, do you want to screw me, yes or no?
> "Yes." Guy gets gutted with sword.
> "How 'bout now, big boy? Do you still wish to penetrate me... or is it I who has penetrated you?"



I'm pretty sure that's Kill Bill Part 1, not Drilbit Taylor.

Just chiming that in.


----------



## ethereal (Sep 20, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> ?I think your death will be the first real thing that has happened to you.?



*Last King of Scotland.*

_Sorry I'm late. I was taking a crap._


----------



## Talon. (Sep 20, 2008)

*the sting*

"Coronation? this is bad comedy"


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 20, 2008)

*Transformers: The Movie*

"All these worlds are yours. Except Europa. Attempt no landing there."--partial quote, but i think enough


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 20, 2008)

AlphaRooster said:


> *Transformers: The Movie*
> 
> "All these worlds are yours. Except Europa. Attempt no landing there."--partial quote, but i think enough


*2010.*

I fucking know you. I know your family. You make one more drug deal with that idiot fucking cop-magnet of a cousin of yours and I'll forget your grandmother was so nice to me. I'll cut your fucking nuts off. You understand that?


----------



## Wilham (Sep 20, 2008)

*The Departed*

Man 1: "Are you actually trying to hypnotize me?"
Man 2: "Yeeeeeeessss.... but if that's not working then how about this?" [smacks Man 1 in the head]


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 20, 2008)

Wilham said:


> *The Departed*
> 
> Man 1: "Are you actually trying to hypnotize me?"
> Man 2: "Yeeeeeeessss.... but if that's not working then how about this?" [smacks Man 1 in the head]



Igor?

"Violence and technology - Not good bedfellows!"


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2008)

^

iRobot?


"What we got here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 21, 2008)

*Cool Hand Luke*


"Hell of a thing killing a man, you take away all he's got and all he's ever gonna get."


----------



## ethereal (Sep 21, 2008)

*Unforgiven*

_Who are you? What's your name? Do you have a wife or a girlfriend? Because if you do, I'm gonna find her and I'm gonna hurt her. I'm gonna make her bleed and cry and call out your name. And then I'm gonna find you and kill you right in front of her. 
_


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2008)

^

Mission impossible III

"For Big mama"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2008)

^Lol. That sounds like it's gonna cover a shitload of movies.

Soulfood?


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2008)

^

Correct

"Wooh! You know he dead!"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2008)

Rush Hour.

No bad habits, ma. Except for a little killing.


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2008)

^

Dead presidents

"So we supposed to fight over a bitch?"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2008)

^Lol dammit i knew you was gonna get that one. 

But damn that shit sound familiar, gimme a hint.


----------



## laly (Sep 26, 2008)

No one seems to know that last one so I'll post a new one:

"You are a god among insects. Never let anyone tell you different."


----------



## Talon. (Sep 26, 2008)

*X2: Xmen united*

"I'm not that much older than you, so don't call me pops or you'll find yoursef polishin' my boots with your tongue!"

im gonna lol if no one gets this^


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2008)

Akira ^

"That girl she got the got the itchy"


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 27, 2008)

^ No clue. lol "pimp my bitch up"?

"Most people respect the badge, everybody respects the gun".


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 27, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> "Most people respect the badge, everybody respects the gun."



*Righteous Kill*.  I remember that quote from the trailer.

Reposting Blaze's quote.



Blaze of Glory said:


> "That girl she got the got the itchy"


----------



## Juli (Oct 1, 2008)

Blaze: Can you post another quote from that movie? ^^


----------



## Talon. (Oct 1, 2008)

^since no ones gettin it, ill do a new one

"If anyone knows a reason why we two shouldn't get together in matrimony: SHUT UP!"


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2008)

^Uuh..damn I feel like I know this but I don't want to give a stupid answer...

"Me? I'm dishonest. And a dishonest person, you can always trust to be dishonest, honestly. It's the honest ones you are to watch out for. Cause you never know when you're about to do something...incredibly...stupid"


----------



## laly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: The Legend of Jack Sparrow*

"What a lovely baby." 
"I'm not a baby. I'm a tumor."


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 2, 2008)

IDK. 

"I thought this was battle of the bands, not the Mickey Mouse Club."


----------



## bURN (Oct 2, 2008)

^is that from school of rock. at least i think so

"_I am serious... and dont call me shirley_"


----------



## Serp (Oct 2, 2008)

laly said:


> "What a lovely baby."
> "I'm not a baby. I'm a tumor."



Just to say the answer to this was Hellboy II.


----------



## Even (Oct 2, 2008)

bURN said:


> ^is that from school of rock. at least i think so
> 
> "_I am serious... and dont call me shirley_"



*Airplane!*

"Come on, I want you to do it, I want you to do it. Come on, hit me. *Hit me!*"


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 3, 2008)

The dark knizzle (knight)
"Hut! What do you mean you people?"
"What do *YOU* mean you people"


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2008)

_*Tropic Thunder*

_"You remember the one I said that got away, yeah well that one was her. It all came flooding back how I was the one she confided in, the one she trusted, meanwhile she was doing every other guy in school. It was the first time I felt it, how pitying someone and wanting to fuck them can get all tangled up in your head... overwhelming sadness while having a rodney. Is that sick? Hm yeah, I think that's sick..."


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2008)

^

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang

"So young so angry damn that rap music"


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 5, 2008)

Dr. Dolittle 2

"But why is the rum gone?!"


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2008)

^

Pirates of the Carribean

"The Diamonds you prick"


----------



## Talon. (Oct 5, 2008)

^damn you blaze, you always do the tough ones. no fucking clue

"Great! You woke the baby!"


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 5, 2008)

^ dont know

我  是  金  钢    腿
Wo shi  jin   gang tui

Iam the mighty steel leg


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2008)

^

Shaolin Soccer


"You have an hour at most to live"


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 6, 2008)

^Crank?

i'm not sitting back there, everyone knows the guy in the back seat doesn't have a cock


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2008)

*Wristcutters:a love story*
"How do you say "scared shitless" in Italian?" 
"Non vedo l'ora di uscire da questo piramide con te, perché mi sto cagando adosso. More or less."


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 7, 2008)

AvP:Alien vs. Predator

stay away from the cans! they don't like the cans!


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 9, 2008)

*The Jerk*?

"You just couldn't let me go could you? This is what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. You truly are incorruptible aren't you? You won't kill me out of some misplaced sense of self-righteousness, and I won't kill you, because you're just too much fun. I think you and I are destined to do this forever."

"You'll be in a padded cell forever."

"Maybe we can share one. They'll be doubling up, the rate this city's inhabitants are losing their minds."


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 9, 2008)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> *The Jerk*?
> 
> "You just couldn't let me go could you? This is what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. You truly are incorruptible aren't you? You won't kill me out of some misplaced sense of self-righteousness, and I won't kill you, because you're just too much fun. I think you and I are destined to do this forever."
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. The Dark Knight? Wasn't it when The Joker was hanging upside down?

hmm.. not sure if its exact, but:

" It doesn't matter how long you listen to that music, at the end of the day your still white".


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 12, 2008)

Im sorry i don't know
"...cuz im in the dumpster already"


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 12, 2008)

Pineapple Express


"when life is hard i pick up that card with the smiley face and call em over to my place"


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 12, 2008)

half baked

I'm telling you this for your own good, that's the worst fuckin' sweater I've ever seen, that's a Cosby sweater.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 12, 2008)

_High Fidelity_

"Wars, conflict - it's all business. One murder makes a villain; millions, a hero. Numbers sanctify, my good fellow!"


----------



## seventyGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

Monsieur Verdoux

"I'll kill a man in a fair fight, or if I think he's gonna start a fair fight… If he bothers me, or if there's a woman… Or if I'm gettin' paid. Mostly only when I'm gettin' paid."


----------



## Ungod (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, that was an easy one to come up on... Serenity.

Bah... I didn't come prepared, so here's another easy one.

"Brothers don't shake hands... brothers gotta hug."


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 14, 2008)

Tommy Boy

"Annie, I'm going to eat my dinner, and then I'm going to watch some moronic situation comedy, and then I'm going to sleep the sleep of the dead. Can we worry about this tomorrow?"


----------



## Talon. (Oct 14, 2008)

*Critters 3*

"She should have killed you, witch!" 
"Not if I kill you first, orphan bitch!"


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 14, 2008)

Forbidden Kingdom

"let's just go rescue the orphaned gears!"


----------



## Ziip (Oct 14, 2008)

KiKeV said:


> Forbidden Kingdom
> 
> "let's just go rescue the orphaned gears!"




A Scanner Darkly


"Get busy living, or get busy dying."


----------



## Talon. (Oct 15, 2008)

^sweet im in on that

ill go first


----------



## Podman (Oct 15, 2008)

Crank




        Quote : " If you say my name I am no longer there. Silencio "


*Spoiler*: __ 



Please don't just Inconsiderately put I don't know like a retard and skip this.


----------



## SP (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know.

"I haven't got _time_ for this Mickey Mouse bullshit!"


----------



## Saiko (Oct 16, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#107 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> "I haven't got _time_ for this Mickey Mouse bullshit!"



Leon  ?
_
That are fantastic news ; Snakes on crack !
_
( Not sure because I watched in german )


----------



## Podman (Oct 16, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#107 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> "I haven't got _time_ for this Mickey Mouse bullshit!"




   You're a Douche.

             You don't just skip the person and say "I don't know" like a retard its called "guess the quote above you", not say "I don't know" and move on. Are you complete Douche Bag or just Fucked in the Head ?

 To the person before me the quote is from Snakes on a Plane.

    Now lets Try again:



     "If you say my name I am no longer there. Silencio"


----------



## SP (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know.

"Freeze mother-bitches!"


----------



## Starrk (Oct 17, 2008)

*Bad Boys*

I remembered this I laughed so hard: "Listen, and listen well. I really like the band 'N Sync. My favorite member is Harpo. I think there's a Harpo. If not there should be. I will write their next hit, it will go, 'A boom-boom chiky chiky boom-boom a boom-boom chiky chaka chaka cho cho.' "


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, seems like nobody's getting that one....

_"When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, and he looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?" "Yessir, the check is in the mail." "_


----------



## Cam (Oct 25, 2008)

*Big Trouble in Little China* 

''Looked dead, didn't I? But I wasn't. But it wasn't from lack of trying, I can tell you that.''


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2008)

^

Kill Bill Vol.2 

"Duh, you remember those little guys I was talking about before?"


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Kill Bill Vol.2
> 
> "Duh, you remember those little guys I was talking about before?"



*Space Jam*

_"I'm now aiming precisely at your groin. So speak, or forever hold your piece."_


----------



## Bender (Oct 26, 2008)

^

Tropical Thunder? 

"People will believe anything"


----------



## Mashiro (Oct 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Tropical Thunder?
> 
> "People will believe anything"



Guess again


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, _that_ did'nt turn out too well.

Let's try again:

_"Just a slight stiffness coming on..."_


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 29, 2008)

Snatch.

Here's mine.

"Oh shit. This is the wrong room. You're in 304 now. I'm sorry. I fucked up."

"This is not my room?"

"No, come on, let's go."

"Why is this my handwriting?"

"...This was your room, but now you're in 304."

"When was I in here?"

"Last week. But then I rented you another room on top of it."

Why?"

"Business is slow. I mean, I told my boss about the - your condition and stuff, and he said try and rent him another room."

"So how many rooms am I checked into in this shit-hole?"

"Just two, so far."

"Well, at least you're being honest about ripping me off."

"Well, you're not gonna remember anyway."

"You don't have to be *that* honest, B***."

"L******, always get a receipt."

"That's good advice. I'll have to write that down. "


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 30, 2008)

^memento

"Janie's a pretty typical teenager. Angry, insecure, confused. I wish I could tell her that's all going to pass, but I don't want to lie to her."


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 30, 2008)

Memento

"It is estimated that bears kill over 2 million salmon a year, attacks by salmon on bears are much more rare"


----------



## BAMF from hell (Oct 30, 2008)

Strange wilderness


"wow i just went from six to twelve if you know what i mean"


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 31, 2008)

Dunno. 

"The little fucker threw all my papers on the floor, and all I tried to do was pull him up..."


----------



## Para (Oct 31, 2008)

The Shining?

_"No one is to stone anyone until I blow this whistle!"_


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 31, 2008)

Life of Brian?

"There are two kinds of people. The greeks, and the people that wish they were greek."


----------



## laly (Nov 1, 2008)

*My Big Fat Greek Wedding*

"Ernest Hemingway once wrote, "The world is a fine place and worth fighting for." I agree with the second part."


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2008)

Talladega Nights?

"Somethign wrong?"

"You tell me"


----------



## laly (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ Guess again.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 2, 2008)

Dazed and Confused


----------



## Sylar (Nov 2, 2008)

laly said:


> *My Big Fat Greek Wedding*
> 
> "Ernest Hemingway once wrote, "The world is a fine place and worth fighting for." I agree with the second part."



Se7en

"Boats and hos!"


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Se7en
> 
> "Boats and hos!"



Step brothers 

"Garbage day!"


----------



## Para (Nov 3, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> "Garbage day!"



Silent Night Deadly Night 2 

"They're eating her; and then they're going to eat me! OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOD! "


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 3, 2008)

Troll 2 XD

"Those balls are sensational. To a lion, these balls are called a sack lunch."


----------



## KiKeV (Nov 3, 2008)

Strange Wilderness

and you can tell rolling stone that my last words were....I'M ON DRUGS!!!


----------



## Sylar (Nov 3, 2008)

*Almost Famous*

"I don't want to survive, I want to live!"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Almost Famous*
> 
> "I don't want to survive, I want to live!"


*Wall-E*.

"Look deep Josh.  It's there.  It's 12 moves away, but it's there.  You've got him."


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Wall-E*.
> 
> "Look deep Josh.  It's there.  It's 12 moves away, but it's there.  You've got him."



("sigh" This is the third time in the last few weeks that I've done this)

No-one seems to know, so I'm posting a new one:

_"We are teachers on sabbatical. And we have just won the lottery!"_


----------



## illusion (Nov 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Wall-E*.
> 
> "Look deep Josh.  It's there.  It's 12 moves away, but it's there.  You've got him."



*Finding Bobby Fischer.*



> "We are teachers on sabbatical. And we have just won the lottery!"



*James Bond: Quatom of Solace*



> _"I am out here for you. You don't know what it's like to be ME out here for YOU. It is an up-at-dawn, pride-swallowing siege that I will never fully tell you about, ok?"_


----------



## Even (Nov 8, 2008)

*Jerry Maguire*

"Fuck you and goodnight"


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 8, 2008)

Even said:


> *Jerry Maguire*
> 
> "Fuck you and goodnight"


 
FOREST GUMP

" ADRIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAN "


----------



## Para (Nov 8, 2008)

Rocky.

"I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that."


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

2002 A Space Oddessey

_"Justice? I am justice! I am the god of the new world, saving it from evil and ridding it of fear. Those who betray God are the evil ones. "_


----------



## Sylar (Nov 8, 2008)

*Death Note*

"God, I hate YouTube."


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Death Note*
> 
> "God, I hate YouTube."



*Harold & Kumar Get the Munchies*


The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds- pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking- I highly suggest you try it


----------



## KiKeV (Nov 13, 2008)

Austin Powers

"you cant fight in here this is the war room!"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

^^Dr Strangelove?

"You certainly had me fooled. I thought you were my dead husband... but you're just a little boy in my bathtub. "


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 14, 2008)

^^Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind?

"Sir, we know why you're out here. God knows, I agree with you. But like you, I swore to defend this country against all enemies, foreign, sir... and domestic. General, we've spilled the same blood in the same mud. And you know god damn well I can't give that order."


----------



## Garfield (Nov 14, 2008)

The Rock!!! Oh yeah Need to watch that movie again. Need to find a date to do that now.




> You take a look at her. Cause once you step on that bus you aint got your mama no more. You got your brothers on the team and you got your daddy. You know who your daddy is, doncha? Gary, if you want to play on this football team, you answer me when I ask you who is your daddy? Who's your daddy, Gary? Who's your daddy?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 14, 2008)

Remember the Titans 

This one'll be tough: "Be seeing you"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

^^Not getting anything?



> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind?



Wrong, Try again.


----------



## Even (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> ^^Dr Strangelove?
> 
> "You certainly had me fooled. I thought you were my dead husband... but you're just a little boy in my bathtub. "



*Birth*

"I'll be back"


----------



## Garfield (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to be obvious and say "Eraser"
Hey it's the same actor 




> Sometimes you land a small fish. You unhook him very carefully. You place him back in the water. You set him free so that somebody else can have the pleasure of catching him.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 14, 2008)

big trouble in little china


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

*"Wax on, right hand. Wax off, left hand. Wax on, wax off. Breathe in through nose, out the mouth. Wax on, wax off. Don't forget to breathe, very important."*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 17, 2008)

*The Karate Kid*

"We are number one. All others are number two, or lower."


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Mystery Men

"You're a fool, --, and you will lose...everything..."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 20, 2008)

It's a harry potter movie

Let's try this one again.

"Be seeing you"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Must a quotation in this thread be from a movie only, or are television series and advertisements allowed? I ask this because this section of the forum is for all electronic visual media, and I have a great number of quotes from television series and advertisements.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 25, 2008)

G'head. I don't anyone really cares.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> It's a harry potter movie
> 
> Let's try this one again.
> 
> "Be seeing you"



Too vague.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Must a quotation in this thread be from a movie only, or are television series and advertisements allowed? I ask this because this section of the forum is for all electronic visual media, and I have a great number of quotes from television series and advertisements.



Films only.



Jello_Biafra said:


> G'head. I don't anyone really cares.



They will care even less.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 25, 2008)

This one is probably really obvious:

" I am Sancho".


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2008)

^ Orgazmo?
ha this is really easy.
Luke I am your father


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Empire Strikes Back*

"What springs to mind when you see this?"
"Homo."
"What about that?"
"Homo in red... Norwegian homo."
"I'll give you that"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 25, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> ^ Orgazmo?
> ha this is really easy.
> Luke I am your father



That line is from _Star Wars, Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back,_ and is my favorite single line ever from a movie.

As for the one about the Norwegian homo in red, I have no idea where that line is from.

So I have now received conflicting answers to my question: can I or can I not post something from a television series? If I can, then I shall post it next, but if not, then here is my entry:

"On a secret mission, in uncharted space."


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> It's a harry potter movie
> 
> Let's try this one again.
> 
> "Be seeing you"


dude is this the movie with the kids who go looking for that dead body? 

"Ill see you"
"Not if i see you first" something like that?

"On a secret mission, in uncharted space."
buzz lightyer? 

"I know you like this place the way it is but wake up it's not real life, real life is boy girl boy girl"
"no real life is boy on top of girl!"


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 29, 2008)

"This hand of mine glows with an awesome power! It's burning grip tells me to defeat you!"


----------



## Starrk (Nov 29, 2008)

That's from G-Gundam.

Not really a movie.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 30, 2008)

I know but it was so epic i wanted to use it XD

"It's a thong!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Shrek 2*

"If I had only two days to live, I would invade a neighboring country, and force my ideology on them, whether they wanted it or not."


----------



## Even (Nov 30, 2008)

*Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa*

"With great power comes great..."
"Responsibility?"
"Well, I was going to say chicks, but that one's fine too"


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 3, 2008)

^Superhero Movie (Also, a pile of crap/waste of time)

"Don't you want your balloon first Mrs. Denbrough?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it? DON'T YOU WANT IT?"


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Dec 3, 2008)

^IDK

*when this baby hits 88mils per hour! your gona see some serius Sh*it!*


Edit: i djust neede 2 add this one to!

*Man1: is it over?
man2: no! not until the fish jumps...     *Splash*      Its over...


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 4, 2008)

Not sure. 

"This is no longer a vacation. It's a quest. A quest for fun. I'm gonna have fun, and you're gonna have fun. We're all gonna have so much f*cking fun they're gonna have to use plastic surgery to remove our goddamn smiles!"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 4, 2008)

If you don't know the movie, don't post.





Disorderly Conduct said:


> "Don't you want your balloon first Mrs. Denbrough?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it?  Don't you want it? DON'T YOU WANT IT?"


*Stephen King's It*


Matsuo_Ibuki said:


> *when this baby hits 88mils per hour! your gona see some serius Sh*it!*
> *Man1: is it over?
> man2: no! not until the fish jumps...     *Splash*      Its over...


*Back to the Future*


Ryouji Hirokura said:


> "This is no longer a vacation. It's a quest. A quest for fun. I'm gonna have fun, and you're gonna have fun. We're all gonna have so much f*cking fun they're gonna have to use plastic surgery to remove our goddamn smiles!"


*National Lampoon's Vacation*

_Nobody panics when things go "according to plan". Even if the plan is horrifying! If tomorrow I tell the press that, like, a gang banger, will get shot, or a truckload of soldiers will be blown up, nobody panics, because it's all part of the plan. But when I say that one little old mayor will die, well then everyone loses their minds!_


----------



## Helix (Dec 4, 2008)

Quotes from two scenes in the same movie:



> "I can't believe I just drank that. Your water tastes like ass!"





> "I see... a bank. A Spanish bank?"
> "El banko!"
> "You mean Banko? He's not a... he's not a bank. He's a... a friend of mine."


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> _Nobody panics when things go "according to plan". Even if the plan is horrifying! If tomorrow I tell the press that, like, a gang banger, will get shot, or a truckload of soldiers will be blown up, nobody panics, because it's all part of the plan. But when I say that one little old mayor will die, well then everyone loses their minds!_



The Joker (The Dark Knight)!

_Is it true that there's a point on a man's head where if you shoot it, it will blow up?_


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Hot Fuzz*

"I'll kill you, Leonard Nimoy!"


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 4, 2008)

Star Trek 2? 

"I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that..."


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Star Trek 2?
> 
> "I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that..."



2001: A Space Odyssey

_You eyeballing my piece, 50 Cent? You wanna go? _


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 5, 2008)

Transformers. 

"I made some hot chocolate Oliver. Would you like some hot chocolate?"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Star Trek 2?



It's from *Step Brothers*.



Ryouji Hirokura said:


> "I made some hot chocolate Oliver. Would you like some hot chocolate?"



*The Invasion*

"What do you guys have that all other teams don't have?"
"Twin dongs?"


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Dec 5, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> It's from *Step Brothers*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"Blades of Glory"*

"You're fuckin' edgy and cool. Yeah! You're the coolest fuckin' guy at Shenaniganz! whoooo! That's like being the smartest kid with Down syndrome!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL, *Waiting*, pretty damn funny movie.

"Her name's Naomi. That's 'I moan' backwards."


----------



## tgre (Dec 5, 2008)

Van Wilder: Party Liason... a fucking awesome movie XD

Umm:

Person 1: "My father is no different than any powerful man, any man with power, like a president or senator."
Person 2: "Do you know how naive you sound, Michael? Presidents and senators don't have men killed."
Person 1: "Oh. Who's being naive, Kay?"


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 5, 2008)

^IDK sorry

"Good morning starshine the earth says hello!"

pretty easy by my standers


----------



## tgre (Dec 5, 2008)

Willy Wonka?

lol

My one was "The Godfather"

Umm: 



> My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.



Easiest quote I can think of.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, that's obviously *Gladiator*.

"There is some good news, though. The more of you die, the better I eat. I didn't say it was good news for you."


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ *Ice Age: The Meltdown*

"Her skeleton will lie in the chamber forever."


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 7, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> ^^ *Ice Age: The Meltdown*
> 
> "Her skeleton will lie in the chamber forever."



yada yada, *Harry Potter: The Chamber of Secrets.*


"I only have two things in this world, my balls and my word and I ain't breaking either of them."


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Scarface*

"Hey! Hotshot! What do you think you're doing? This is a Ford Grand Torino. It's not some crappy camper slash apartment. There are rules."


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Starsky & Hutch*

"Give me a cigarette."
"I quit."
"Nobody likes a quitter, Jimmy."


----------



## Sylar (Jan 31, 2009)

*The Replacements*

"Sweetie, get Mommy's bazooka!"


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 31, 2009)

Batman beyond
"*When a man says no to champagne, he says no to life*"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 10, 2009)

"The Deer Hunter"

"_Then it don't matter. I'll be all around in the dark - I'll be everywhere. Wherever you can look - wherever there's a fight, so hungry people can eat, I'll be there. Wherever there's a cop beatin' up a guy, I'll be there. I'll be in the way guys yell when they're mad. I'll be in the way kids laugh when they're hungry and they know supper's ready, and when the people are eatin' the stuff they raise and livin' in the houses they build - I'll be there, too._"


----------



## Even (Feb 11, 2009)

*Grapes of Wrath*

"Time is tissues"


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^^^^
snakes on a plane

"this is sparta" lol


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 12, 2009)

300

_"Become vengeance, David. Become wrath." _


----------



## Rampage (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^
Se7en (Seven)

"Everything is the devil to you, Mama! Well, I like school, and I like football! And I'm gonna keep doin' them both because they make me feel good! "
ill give u a clue adam sandler movie


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 12, 2009)

The Water Boy.

"What you just said, is one of the most insanely idiotic things I've ever heard.  At no point in your rambling, incoherent response did you say anything that could be considered a rational thought.  Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. 

I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."


----------



## Rampage (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^
billy madison i remember tht

"And... here… we... go"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 13, 2009)

_The Dark Knight_

Here's a good one

"He said war was too important to be left to the generals. When he said that, 50 years ago, he might have been right. But today, war is too important to be left to politicians. They have neither the time, the training, nor the inclination for strategic thought. I can no longer sit back and allow Communist infiltration, Communist indoctrination, Communist subversion and the international Communist conspiracy to sap and impurify all of our precious bodily fluids."


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove!  
pek


"Oh my god, Einhorn is a _man?!_"


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

Ace Ventura. 



> First day on the job, you know what I learned? How to spot a murderer. Let's say you arrest three guys for the same killing. You put them all in jail overnight. The next morning, whoever's sleeping is your man. You see, if you're guilty, you know you're caught, you get some rest, you let your guard down.



/sadly, internets make this too easy for the uninitiated


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2009)

lol usual suspects!



> All you need to know about life is retained in those four walls. You will notice that one of your personalities is seduced by the illusions of grandeur - the gold packet of king size with a regal insignia, an attractive implication towards grandeur and wealth, the subtle suggestion that cigarettes are indeed your royal and loyal friends, and that, Pete, is a lie. Your other personality is trying to draw your attention to the flip side of the discussion, written in boring bold black and white, it's a statement that these neat little soldiers of death and in fact trying to kill you and that, Pete, is the truth.
> Oh, beauty is a beguiling call to death and i'm addicted to the sweet pitch of its siren.
> That that starts sweet ends bitter, and that which starts bitter ends sweet.That is why you and i love the drugs and that is also why I cannot give that painting back. now please, pass me a light.


----------



## Rorange T Rex (Feb 14, 2009)

RocknRolla.

*"Oy! When's your birthday?"

"22nd of February."

"What year?"

"Every year!"*


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 14, 2009)

Hot Fuzz


"I met my boyfriend at dreamworks, yeah that does sound gay"


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 15, 2009)

zack and miri make a porno. that was a funny scene..


> Close your eyes. We'll see the snake; see the serpent appear. His head is ten feet long and five feet wide. He has one red eye and one green eye. He's seven miles long. Deadly. I see all the history of the world on his scales, all people, all actions. We're all just little pictures on his scales. God, he's big, he's moving, devouring consciousness, digesting power. Monster of energy. It's a monster. We're going to kiss the snake on the tongue. Kiss the serpent. But if it senses fear, it'll eat us instantly. But if we kiss it without fear, it'll take us through the garden, through the gate, to the other side. Ride the snake... until the end of time.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 15, 2009)

The Doors 

"Man 1: You know, just simple lines intertwining, you know, very much like - I'm really influenced by Mozart and Bach, and it's sort of in between those, really. It's like a Mach piece, really. It's sort of...
Man 2: What do you call this?
Man 1: Well, this piece is called 'Lick My Love Pump'."


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 16, 2009)

This Is Spinal Tap?

???: A woman is like an artichoke, you must work hard to get to her heart


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't know 

: *"Shut Up!, The man with the Colt 45 says Shut Up!"*


----------



## Even (Mar 2, 2009)

*Slumdog Millionaire*

"You!"
"Yes, me. Me, me, me, me."
"Me too."


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 2, 2009)

The Matrix Reloaded. 

"Look, you stupid Bastard. You've got no arms left. "


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 2, 2009)

Rugrats The movie

Life is like a box of chocolates


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 2, 2009)

...no, it's not Rugrats the Movie, it's Monty Python and the Holy Grail...fail.

Forrest Gump.

"What a day. What a motherfucking day."


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 2, 2009)

dont lie, you know it was rugrats


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a cunning plan. Everyone should post what happens exactly before/after said quote in the movie, to show that they're not just googling spastics.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 2, 2009)

"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."


----------



## Talon. (Mar 2, 2009)

Taken

"whoops. must've stopped his heart too"


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry 

"Is this what gets you hot, is this what turns you on"


----------



## BAMF from hell (Mar 14, 2009)

Talon. said:


> Taken
> 
> "whoops. must've stopped his heart too"



kung fu panda

the one above mine is i think knocked up?

"ted jones you've been a bad man, you son of cock sucker now suck my dick two times"
i think thats how it goes


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 14, 2009)

Pineapple express.

The one above was Watchmen.

: Call me an asshole one more time.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 14, 2009)

Hancock

..Be prepared for the unexpected. Concentrate, mind and body as one. Achieve tranquility through movement. Integrate spirit and flesh. Channel the powers. Focus the mind. Cleanse the soul. Release that which is negative. Separate darkness and light -Mind and body as one. Give birth to yourself -Oneness through knowledge. Define your existence -Oneness through emotions. Create your definition -Oneness with the heavens. From strength, learn gentleness. Through gentleness, strength will prevail. __ what do you see beyond your fist? __ Awaken! My fate!


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2009)

*Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie*

"Get off my plane!"


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 21, 2009)

Air Force One 

"Im a dude, playin' a dude, disguised as another dude!"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 21, 2009)

Tropic thunder

"Come and get one in the yarbles! That is if you have any yarbles!"


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 21, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Tropic thunder
> 
> *"Come and get one in the yarbles! That is if you have any yarbles!"*



rugrats the movie


i'll be back


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 21, 2009)

WRONG!!!!!

You dont get a turn.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 22, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> rugrats the movie
> 
> 
> i'll be back



Always with the rugrats...

"Stop eating my sesame seed cake!"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 22, 2009)

It wasnt right he doesnt get a turn. My quite is still active

"Come and get one in the yarbles! That is if you have any yarbles!"


----------



## Even (Mar 23, 2009)

*A Clockwork Orange*

You feelin' lucky, punk?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 23, 2009)

dirty harry

Harry potter and the philosophers stone (when professor quirrel fought harry)

Your tongue got my sister pregnant! It wasn't Woo-jin Lee's dick; it was Dae-su Oh's tongue!


----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2009)

_Oldboy_.

"Whoever invented rope was a real a-hole."


----------



## Talon. (Apr 5, 2009)

*Blades of Glory*

"What? You pooped in the refrigerator? And you ate the whole... wheel of cheese? How'd you do that? Heck, I'm not even mad; that's amazing. How 'bout we get you in your p.j.'s and we hit the hay."


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2009)

*The Godfather Part III*

"I don't have a friend in the world!  Everyone's betrayed me!  AHAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2009)

Seeing as how no one has figured out Mider T's quote, then the game continues on.

"If you're British and loyal, you might enjoy Royal Marine."


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 2, 2009)

Sweeney Todd

"Who are those guys!?" (repeated throughout the movie)


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Sweeney Todd
> 
> "Who are those guys!?" (repeated throughout the movie)



*Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid*

_"It's more comfortable for you to label me as insane."_


----------



## kchi55 (Jul 2, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> *Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid*
> 
> _"It's more comfortable for you to label me as insane."_



se7en

"I have this condition"

edit: since no one could figure it out yet, I'll use an easier one (Memento btw)

"Rosebud"


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 4, 2009)

kchi55 said:


> se7en
> 
> "I have this condition"
> 
> ...



*Citizen Kane*

_"I have the Americans thinking I'm a nice guy!"_


----------



## Mashiro (Jul 10, 2009)

Was that supposed to be from *The Naked Gun*? I think so.

"Then let's head on down into that cellar and carve ourselves a witch."


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Mashiro said:


> Was that supposed to be from *The Naked Gun*? I think so.



Yep. Naked Gun.



> "Then let's head on down into that cellar and carve ourselves a witch."



*Evil Dead II.*

_"And now, last but not least, me favourite. 

A Tommy Gun!"_


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 12, 2009)

Is that *The Mask* when he starts pulling out balloons and stuff first and then guns?

If so: 

"I don't want to die in Texas. Chicago, maybe... but not Texas. You can meet me there if you like."


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Last Man Standing.

"Lemme tell ya, I've seen an awful lot of rats in my time. Some big, some very, very small. But that was the Loch Ness monster of rats."


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2009)

"Avast the Devil Stood, and found how awfull goodness is."


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2009)

The Crow?

Mmhhmm, that is a tasty burger


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> The Crow?
> 
> Mmhhmm, that is a tasty burger



are you kidding.* Pulp Fiction* when Samuel L. Jackson is interrogating the guy and eating his burger.


"I'm From Buenos Aires, and I say Kill'em all!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> are you kidding.* Pulp Fiction* when Samuel L. Jackson is interrogating the guy and eating his burger.
> 
> 
> "I'm From Buenos Aires, and I say Kill'em all!"



*Starship Troopers.*

_"When someone asks if you're a god, you say *YES!"*_


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> *Starship Troopers.*
> 
> _"When someone asks if you're a god, you say *YES!"*_



*Ghostbusters* I think.

This one is incredibly easy.

"Lieutenant Dan.. Ice Cream!"


----------



## Altron (Jul 15, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> *Ghostbusters* I think.
> 
> This one is incredibly easy.
> 
> "Lieutenant Dan.. Ice Cream!"



*Forest Gump *(I love that movie)

-------------------------
This is from a classic black and white movie that everyone should have heard of.

"Es braust ein Ruf wie Donnerhall,
wie Schwertgeklirr und Wogenprall:
Zum Rhein, zum Rhein, zum deutschen Rhein,
wer will des Stromes Hüter sein?

Lieb' Vaterland, magst ruhig sein,
lieb' Vaterland, magst ruhig sein,
Fest steht und treu die Wacht, die Wacht am Rhein!
Fest steht und treu die Wacht, die Wacht am Rhein! "


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2009)

Isnt that Casablanca.

From a classic sci-fi film:

_"Were on an express elevator to hell, Going down!"_


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 24, 2009)

It sounds familiar but I'm not figuring out from where...

Maybe try another one cuz no one's replying?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Isnt that Casablanca.
> 
> From a classic sci-fi film:
> 
> _"Were on an express elevator to hell, Going down!"_



*Alien.*

_"The brain itself does'nt feel any pain, if that's what you're worried about."_


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 25, 2009)

I had to think hard but in the end it's actually easy: *Hannibal.*

"Take your shot, Funboy. You got me dead bang."


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

*The Crow*

"I know! Look at me! I'm hideous! Do you think I wanna be this way? A freak? That's why we are here! To take back our lives! Somewhere in this ship, is the key to changing us back! Let's find it together! we can take the Guyver out of you! We can make normal again! Isn't that what you want? "


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> *The Crow*
> 
> "I know! Look at me! I'm hideous! Do you think I wanna be this way? A freak? That's why we are here! To take back our lives! Somewhere in this ship, is the key to changing us back! Let's find it together! we can take the Guyver out of you! We can make normal again! Isn't that what you want? "



Guyver the dark hero?

"Mass genocide is the most exhausting activity one can engage in, outside of soccer".


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Guyver the dark hero?
> 
> "Mass genocide is the most exhausting activity one can engage in, outside of soccer".



*Dogma.*

_"If you were in your office we'd be having this conversation face to face."_


----------



## Mashiro (Jul 26, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> *Dogma.*
> 
> _"If you were in your office we'd be having this conversation face to face."_



That would be *The Bourne Ultimatum*.

"You're probably just having a mid-life crisis. Did you buy a Porsche yet?"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2009)

Mashiro said:


> That would be *The Bourne Ultimatum*.
> 
> "You're probably just having a mid-life crisis. Did you buy a Porsche yet?"



Lost in translation.

"Which one of you nuts has got any guts? "


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 27, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Lost in translation.
> 
> "Which one of you nuts has got any guts? "



Brilliant movie: *One flew over the cuckoo's nest*.
I saw that movie when I was 8 or something and I was just mindboggeld.

This one is for laughs, cuz it makes no sense whatsoever, being a contradiction and all, it's from a trailer that everyone will know easily:
"The last man on earth... is not alone..."


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

I Am Legend.

"One ring to rule them all"

Lol. easy ass stuff ><


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

DRAGONBALL EVOLUTION!


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> I Am Legend.
> 
> "One ring to rule them all"
> 
> Lol. easy ass stuff ><



*LotR: Fellowship of the Ring*

_"In Hong Kong, you'd be dead"._


----------



## Kuya (Jul 29, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> *LotR: Fellowship of the Ring*
> 
> _"In Hong Kong, you'd be dead"._



*Romeo Must Die *

"Oh, I saw the whole thing, dude! First, you were like, whoa! And then we were like, WHOA! And then you were like, whoa."
"What are you talking about?" 
"You, Mini-Man! Takin' on the jellies. You got serious thrill issues, dude."


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 29, 2009)

*Finding Nemo* 

_"What do ya mean, funny? Let me understand this 'cause, I don't know, maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how? I mean, funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh... I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?"_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> *Finding Nemo*
> 
> _"What do ya mean, funny? Let me understand this 'cause, I don't know, maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how? I mean, funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh... I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?"_



Goodfellas!

"I don't want to be a product of my environment. I want my environment to be a product of me."


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2009)

Until Then its like you always said: We're societies only protection...


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kuya said:


> *Romeo Must Die *



No. It was *Lethal Weapon 4*



Windwaker said:


> Goodfellas!
> 
> "I don't want to be a product of my environment. I want my environment to be a product of me."



*The Departed.*

_"Can't you stop saying "fuck" all the time?"_


----------



## illusion (Jul 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> _"Can't you stop saying "fuck" all the time?"_



Scarface

(sings)

"_What do tigers dream of when they take their little tiger snooze? Do they dream of mauling zebras, or Halle Berry in her Catwoman suit? Don't you worry your pretty striped head, we're gonna get you back to Tyson and your cozy tiger bed. And then we're gonna find our best friend Doug, and then we're gonna give him a best friend hug. Doug, Doug, oh, Doug, Dougie, Dougie, Doug, Doug! But if he's been murdered by crystal meth tweakers, then we're shit out of luck._"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 30, 2009)

*The Hangover* 

_Never get out of the boat. Absolutely goddamn right. Unless you were going all the way._


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Jul 30, 2009)

*Apocalypse*?

"Get your stinking paws off of me! You damned dirty ape!"


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 30, 2009)

*Planet of the Apes.*

"You are the one love in my life
I know you feel that way too
Oh what a thrill when I'm holding you near
All of my wild dreams come true

Forever more you'll be my lover
It's you for me they'll never be another
To-gether for-ever we'll be as one
This is my countdown to love
Oh this is my countdown to love"


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 8, 2009)

^new one please


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> ^new one please



Streets of Fire

"A: You can never go too far. B: If I'm gonna get busted, it is NOT gonna be by a guy like THAT."


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 9, 2009)

^I didn't like that movie but I did see it: Feris Buellers' Day Off

From a classic movie:
"Deserve's got nothing to do with it"


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> ^I didn't like that movie but I did see it: Feris Buellers' Day Off
> 
> From a classic movie:
> "Deserve'ins got nothing to do with it"



*Unforgiven.*

_"I had the group liquidated you little shit, they were insolant!"_


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 9, 2009)

Wasn't that Mr Evil in Austin Powers? International Man of Mystery?

"BLOOOOOOONDIEEEEEE"


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Wasn't that Mr Evil in Austin Powers? International Man of Mystery?



*Dr* Evil! He did'nt spend six years in Evil Medical School to be called Mr, thank you very much!



> "BLOOOOOOONDIEEEEEE"



*The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly.*

_`All dames are alike: they reach down your throat and they can grab your heart, pull it out and they throw it on the floor, step on it with their high heels, spit on it, shove it in the oven and cook the shit out of it. Then they slice it into little pieces, slam it on a hunk of toast, and serve it to you and then expect you to say, "Thanks, honey, it was delicious."`_


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 18, 2009)

It sounds like Sin City material, but I don't remember it...

New one please?


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

_"This is one doodle that can't be undid homeskillet"_


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> It sounds like Sin City material, but I don't remember it...
> 
> New one please?



It was _*Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid.*_



Cero said:


> _"This is one doodle that can't be undid homeskillet"_



*Juno?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_
_"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."_


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Shining*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> You ma..ma...ma..make me happy


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 19, 2009)

*Tropic Thunder*?



> Go back to Scotland! Get yourself some Guinness, some Lucky Charms.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 19, 2009)

*Confessions of a Dangerous Mind* 

_Oh, I see, what I should do is, er, come home and say "Hi honey! Guess what? I walked into this house today, where this junkie asshole just fried his baby in a microwave, because it was crying to loud. So let me share that with you. Come on, let's share that, and in sharing it, we'll somehow, er, cathartically dispel all that heinous shit". Right?_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> *Confessions of a Dangerous Mind*
> 
> _Oh, I see, what I should do is, er, come home and say "Hi honey! Guess what? I walked into this house today, where this junkie asshole just fried his baby in a microwave, because it was crying to loud. So let me share that with you. Come on, let's share that, and in sharing it, we'll somehow, er, cathartically dispel all that heinous shit". Right?_



Heat.

"I am a leaf on the wind, watch how i soar..."


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 19, 2009)

*Serenity*. I love that movie.



> I've got knives in my eyes, I'm going home sick.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 19, 2009)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> *Serenity*. I love that movie.



"brick"

"I make him an offer he don't refuse"


----------



## Sylar (Aug 26, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> "brick"
> 
> "I make him an offer he don't refuse"



*Godfather*

"You know you can shoot people here, you don't have to throw a wrench."


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> "You know you can shoot people here, you don't have to throw a wrench."



*The Hurt Locker*

Time for a really hard one.

_"Nants ingonyama bagithi Baba!"_

Hint- It's in an African language.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 27, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> *Godfather*
> 
> "You know you can shoot people here, you don't have to throw a wrench."



I think it was The Godfather Part II, I remember Vito said 'don't' in that movie rather than 'can't' like in the first.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 20, 2009)

> "Nants ingonyama bagithi Baba!"



*The Lion King*

It's the United States of "Don't Touch That Thing Right in Front of You."


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 22, 2009)

^Wild guess: National Treasure?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 23, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> It's the United States of "Don't Touch That Thing Right in Front of You."





Hyouma said:


> ^Wild guess: National Treasure?


Nope. *Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian*

_What's this? What's this? There's something in the air._


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> _What's this? What's this? There's something in the air._



I _think_ that that's *The Nightmare Before Christmas* (though slightly misquoted).

_"For you, the day ---- graced your village was the most important day of your life. But for me, it was Tuesday."_


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2009)

Street Fighter

"Do you know what today is? Today is _tomorrow_."


----------

